# ***Official January Garnets 3rd Tri*** Introducing our new arrivals!!!



## sharan

Hey ladies

We have finally made it to the final 3 months of this wonderful and miraculous journey. We'll keep this thread updated with due dates and bump colours along with actual birth dates.


 :angel:*January Garnets Angels* :angel:

Perdita - Pink - *Evie Sarah was stillborn on Monday 23rd november at 11.31am, RIP Little Angel*
lol78 - Blue - *RIP little boy, born sleeping @ 22wks*
Early_Bump - Blue - *Baby Max born at 25 wks 4 days, RIP Baby Max*
Jox - Blue - *Kasper Clark was stillborn on Saturday 2nd January at 10.30am weighing 4lbs 1oz, RIP Little Angel*

:crib:*Pre-January Garnets Arrivals*:crib:

RT&theBean - Blue - *Oscar was born on Saturday 12th December weighing in at 7lbs 9oz*
Stinkyloo - Blue - *Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.*
Ablaski17 - Pink - *Hayley Jo was born on Friday 18th December at 3:29pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.*
cillybean83 - Blue - *Jonathan Thomas was born on Saturday 19th December at 1:06pm weighing in at 8lb 12oz.*
jules22 - Blue - *Brayden was born on Saturday 19th December at 3:00pm*
mrsadair - Blue - *Jaxon Jett was born on Sunday 20th December at 5:12pm weighing in at 6lbs 10oz*
3rdtimelucky - Blue- *Rian Sean was born on Monday 21st December at 6:34pm weighing in at 7lbs 3oz*
Lullaby2010 - Pink - *Ruby was born on Monday 21st December at 9:57pm weighing in at 8lbs 3oz.*
Jchihuahua - Pink - *Daisy Kathleen was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 10:36am weighing in at 6lb 12oz.*
New2Bumps - Blue - *Ethan Tyler Keeley was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 7:47pm weighing in at 6lbs.*
Joy - Pink - *Little One was born on Wednesday 23rd December.*
SummerStars - Pink- *Lucy was born on Thursday 24th January weighing in at 7lbs.*
sazzle123 - Blue - *Isaac Lee was born on Monday 28th December at 9:37am weighing in at 7lbs.*
tiggercats - Blue - *Little One was born on Wednesday 30th December*
baby_maybe_825 - Pink - *Kayleigh Ella Rose was born on Wednesday 30th December at 9:22am weighing in at 6lb 5oz.*
eldar - Pink - *Éowyn Eve Isobella was born on Wednesday 30th December at 1:58pm*
Winehouse - Pink - *Lilybelle Victoria was born on Thursday 31st December at 3:59am weighing in at 7lb 13oz.*
jusie24 - Blue - *Jamie was born on Thursday 31st December at 5:04am weighing in at 6lb 2oz.*
Xinola - Pink - *Sini was born on Thursday 31st December at 6:10pm weighing in at 6lbs 13oz*
suzanne108 - Pink - *Lola Emily was born on Thursday 31st December at 6.25pm weighing in at 5lbs 12oz.*
hondagirl - Pink - *Isabella Joy was born on Thursday 31st December at 9:10pm weighing in at 5lbs 15oz*

:crib:*January Garnets Arrivals*:crib:

*1st*​lalalen - Blue - *Dylan Henry Ivor Davis was born on Friday 1st January at 8:46am.*
Pingu - Pink - *Eloise Helen was born on Friday 1st January at 9:08am weighing in at 4lbs 10oz.*
Brouwer - Pink - *Esme Rose was born on Friday 1st January at 1:06pm weighing in at 6lb 13oz.*
lisaboo79 - Blue - *Jacob Stephen was born on Friday 1st January at 2:15pm weighing in at 6lb 1oz.*

*2nd*​sera - Blue - *Little One was born on Saturday 2nd January.*

*3rd*​JoJo16 - Pink - *Alice was born on Sunday 3rd January at 2:45am weighing in at 7lbs 12oz.*
purple_jan - Blue - *Little Boy was born on Thursday 3rd January at 8:42pm *

*4th*​number7onway - Pink- *Elesha Grace was born on Monday 4th January at 6:11pm weighing in at 5lbs 10.5oz.*
Strawberry78 - Pink - *Madison was born on Monday 4th January at 12:41pm weighing in at 5lb 12oz.*
BBonBoard - Pink - *Katie Aileen was born on Monday 4th January at 2:29pm weighing in at 6lb 14oz.*
Baby2ontheway - Blue - *Little Boy was born on Monday 4th January*
Love Bunny - Pink- *Karma Poppy Reader was born on Monday 4th January at 4:01pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz.*

*5th*​Laurenj22 - Blue - *Joshua Chambers was born on Thursday 5th January at 3:25am weighing in at 7lbs 6oz*
smartie - Blue - *Callum was born on Tuesday 5th January at 4:55am weighing in at 7lbs 10.5oz.*
Orange lady - Pink - *Daisy May Simmons was born on Tuesday 5th January at 9:59pm weighing in at 8lbs 10oz*

*6th*​x-kirsty-x - Blue - *Riley Matthew was born on Wednesday 6th January at 4:41am weighing in at 7lbs*
jen1604 - Blue - *Lennon Philip was born on Wednesday 6th January at 11:18am weighing in at 6lbs 7oz*
Cherry Cherry - Blue - *Harrison Graeme Dailly was born on Wednesday 6th January at 9:53pm weighing in at 8lbs 13oz*

*7th*​Try Rocking - Pink - *Amira Marie was born on Thursday 7th January weighing in at 9lb 1oz.*
Miss Wright - Blue - *Dylan Joeseph Thomas Plant was born on Thursday 7th January at 3:29am weighing in at 8lbs 7oz.*
cutie4evr01 - Pink - *Christina Lynn was born on Thursday 7th January at 6:28pm weighing in at 7lbs 11oz.*
Barneyboo - Pink - *Maisie was born on Thursday 7th January at 7:53pm weighing in at 6lb 2oz.*

*8th*​SilverP - Pink - *Zoey Isabella was born on Friday 8th January at 4:23am weighing in at 6lbs 15oz.*
baybee123 - Blue - *Harvey Lloyd Leonard was born on Friday 8th January at 9:50am weighing in at 6lb 13oz.*
suzib76 - Pink - *Lana Annie Berwick was born on Friday 8th January at 7:10pm weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.*
MummaBump - Blue - *Lleyton Kodey Lake was born on Friday 8th January at 7:22pm weighing in at 9lbs 3.5oz*
WW1 - Pink - *Rebecca Eve May was born on Friday 8th January at 7:53pm weighing in at 8lb.*

*9th*​Emma91 - Pink - *Isabel was born on Saturday 9th January at 6:45am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.*
Emma1980 - Blue - *Little One was born on Saturday 9th January at 2:00pm weighing in at 8lbs 8oz.*

*10th*​Sekhmet - Pink - *Lily Ellen was born on Sunday 10th January at 1:07am weighing in at 7lb 6oz.*
jmac - Pink - *Martha May was born on Sunday 10th January at 4:13am weighing in at 8lbs 13oz.*
Snoopy - Pink - *Tabitha was born on Sunday 10th January at 8:10am weighing in at 6lbs 4oz.*
katieeandbump - Blue - *Oscar Jack Simon was born on Sunday 10th January at 9:22am*

*11th*​Ryan's Mom - Blue - *Gavin Joseph was born on Monday 11th January at 1:10pm weighing in at 9lbs 2oz*
jenniferannex - Pink - *Lily-Joy Turner was born on Monday 11th January at 1:33pm weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.*
lottie_2007 - Blue - *Harry was born on Monday 11th January at 9:25pm weighing in at 7lbs 7oz *
sineady - Blue - *Lewis David was born on Monday 11th January at 11:15pm weighing in at 7lb 2oz.*

*12th*​1stBump_27 - Pink - *Jasmine Amelie was born on Tuesday 12th January at 4:46am *
Mize1982 - Pink - *Mya was born on Tuesday 12th January at 4:26pm*

*13th*​new mummy h - Pink - *Scarlett Olivia was born on Wednesday 13th January at 3:11am weighing in at 5lbs 15.5oz.*
sharan - Blue - *Moo Moo was born on Wednesday 13th January at 10:05am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.*
eddjanuary10 - Blue - *Little Boy was born on Thursday 13th January at 2:20pm.*

*14th*​Mrs Dot - Blue - *Harry George was born on Thursday 14th January at 12.58am weighing in at 7lb 2oz.*
Belle30 - Blue - *Heath was born on Thursday 14th January at 5:24am weighing in at 8lb 13oz.*
Flowertot - Blue - *Leo Daniel was born on Thursday 14th January at 9:34am weighing in at 8lbs 15oz.*
hudz26 - Pink - *Ebony Rose was born on Thursday 14th January at 10:06am weighing in at 8lbs 11oz.*

*15th*​minnie83 - Pink - *Olivia Baylee was born on Friday 15th January weighing in at 6lbs 11oz.*
Kota - Blue - *Phoenix Declan was born on Friday 15th January at 5:10am weighing in at 8lbs 10oz.*

*17th*​purplerat - Blue - *William Peter Marshall Balestrini was born on Sunday 17th January at 1:27am weighing in at 9lbs 6oz.*
Raggydoll - Pink - *Kate Elizabeth was born on Sunday 17th January at 4:31am*
Chick - Pink - *Georgina Rose Welsh was born on Sunday 17th January weighing in at 6lbs 14oz.*
Margie - Pink - *Ferryn Jean Tours was born on Sunday 17th January at 7:17pm weighing in at 6lbs 8oz*


*20th*​emalou90 - Pink - *Amelia Lucie was born on Wednesday 20th January weighing in at 7lb 10oz.*
Nix - Pink - *Chloe Isabelle was born on Wednesday 20th January at 9:56am weighing in at 9lbs*


*25th*​ticklemonster - Yellow - *Daniel Mark was born on Monday 25th January at 1:16am weighing in at 8lbs.*

*Official January Garnets due dates!!*
*1st*
Laurenj22 - Yellow - *Joshua Chambers was born on Thursday 5th January at 3:25am weighing in at 7lbs 6oz*
BumpyButtons - Pink
Belle30 - Yellow - *Heath was born on Thursday 14th January at 5:24am weighing in at 8lb 13oz.*[/COLOR]
Stinkyloo - Blue - *Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.*
suzanne108 - Yellow - *Little One was born on Thursday 31st December at 6.25pm weighing in at 5lbs 12oz.*
SilverP - Pink - *Zoey Isabella was born on Friday 8th January at 4:23am weighing in at 6lbs 15oz.*
Jchihuahua - Pink - *Daisy Kathleen was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 10:36am weighing in at 6lbs 12oz.*
*2nd*
Singingmom - Pink
Ablaski17 - Pink - *Hayley Jo was born on Friday 18th December at 3:29pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.*
Pheobs - Yellow
sazzle123 - Yellow - *Isaac Lee was born on Monday 28th December at 9:37am weighing in at 7lbs.*
sharan - Blue - *Moo Moo was born on Wednesday 13th January at 10:05am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.*
JoJo16 - Pink - *Alice was born on Sunday 3rd January at 2:45am weighing in at 7lbs 12oz.*
*3rd*
minnie83 - Pink - *Olivia Baylee was born on Friday 15th January weighing in at 6lbs 11oz.*
smartie - Yellow - *Callum was born on Tuesday 5th January at 4:55am weighing in at 7lbs 10.5oz.*
Strawberry78 - Yellow - *Madison was born on Monday 4th January.*
magik71 - Yellow
Emma1980 - Blue - *Little One was born on Saturday 9th January at 2:00pm weighing in at 8lbs 8oz.*
*4th*
Joy - Pink - *Little One was born on Wednesday 23rd December.*
sera - Blue - *Little One was born on Saturday 2nd January.*
Heavens_Tears
lalalen - Blue - *Dylan Henry Ivor Davis was born on Friday 1st January at 8:46am.*
Emma91 - Pink - *Isabel was born on Saturday 9th January at 6:45am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.*
sweetie_c - Pink
*5th*
cutie4evr01 - Pink - *Christina Lynn was born on Thursday 7th January at 6:28pm weighing in at 7lbs 11oz.*
Cherry Cherry - Blue - *Harrison Graeme Dailly was born on Wednesday 6th January at 9:53pm weighing in at 8lbs 13oz*
Margie - Yellow - *Ferryn Jean Tours was born on Sunday 17th January at 7:17pm weighing in at 6lbs 8oz*
BertieBones - Blue
mrsadair - Blue - *Jaxon Jett was born on Sunday 20th December at 5:12pm weighing in at 6lbs 10oz*
Petunia
Xinola - Yellow - *Sini was born on Thursday 31st December at 6:10pm weighing in at 6lbs 13oz*
Perdita - Pink - *Evie Sarah was stillborn on Monday 23rd november at 11.31am, RIP Little Angel*
*6th*
x-kirsty-x - Blue - *Riley Matthew was born on Wednesday 6th January at 4:41am weighing in at 7lbs*
eldar - Pink - *Éowyn Eve Isobella was born on Wednesday 30th December at 1:58pm*
RT&theBean - Yellow - *Oscar was born on Saturday 12th December weighing in at 7lbs 9oz*
jen1604 - Blue - *Lennon Philip was born on Wednesday 6th January at 11:18am weighing in at 6lbs 7oz*
billybump - Blue
3rdtimelucky - Blue - *Rian Sean was born on Monday 21st December at 6:34pm weighing in at 7lbs 3oz*
lol78 - Blue - *RIP little boy, born sleeping @ 22wks*
*7th*
First timer - Pink - *Lily Beth was born on Saturday 2nd January at 9:34pm weighing in at 7lbs 15oz*
Nix - Pink - *Chloe Isabelle was born on Wednesday 20th January at 9:56am weighing in at 9lbs*
bluey - Yellow
hondagirl - Yellow - *Isabella Joy was born on Thursday 31st December at 9:10pm weighing in at 5lbs 15oz*
machka - Yellow
Stu
Lil C - Yellow
Ell87 - Pink
*8th*
shazza83
Winehouse - Pink - *Lilybelle Victoria was born on Thursday 31st December at 3:59am weighing in at 7lb 13oz.*
kathylou26 - Pink
Kittee- Pink
milliebabykin - Yellow
Mrs Dot - Yellow - *Harry George was born on Thursday 14th January at 12.58am weighing in at 7lb 2oz.*
*9th*
Nienna - Pink
cillybean83 - Blue - *Jonathan Thomas was born on Saturday 19th December at 1:06pm weighing in at 8lb 12oz.*
abbysbaby - Pink - *Lewis was born on Monday 11th January at 11:15pm weighing in at 7lb 2oz.*
Baby2ontheway - Blue - *Little Boy was born on Monday 4th January*
Tyra86 - Pink
sineady - Blue - *Lewis was born on Monday 11th January at 11:15pm weighing in at 7lb 2oz.*
Proudmom2 - Yellow
Brouwer - Yellow - *Esme Rose was born on Friday 1st January at 1:06pm weighing in at 6lb 13oz.*
*10th*
Vikz - Blue
jusie24 - Blue - *Jamie was born on Thursday 31st December at 5:04am weighing in at 6lb 2oz.*
emalou90 - Pink - *Amelia Lucie was born on Wednesday 20th January weighing in at 7lb 10oz.*
mrskx0x0 - Pink
abbybaby - Pink
meemee - Yellow
chick
*11th*
tiggercats - Yellow - *Little One was born on Wednesday 30th December*
Flumpy :( - Pink
jules22 - Blue - *Brayden was born on Saturday 19th December at 3:00pm*
MrsPlaud - Blue
*12th*
JenStar1976 - Yellow
emilyyy - Yellow
WW1 - Yellow - *Rebecca Eve May was born on Friday 8th January at 10:47am*
Floralaura
Barneyboo - Pink - *Maisie was born on Thursday 7th January at 7:53pm weighing in at 6lb 2oz.*
*13th*
imace - Pink
lottie_2007 - Blue - *Harry was born on Monday 11th January at 9:25pm weighing in at 7lbs 7 oz*
apple84 - Blue
1stBump_27 - Pink - *Jasmine Amelie was born on Tuesday 12th January at 4:46am *
Mariposa - Pink
*14th*
Ryan's Mom - Blue - *Gavin Joseph was born on Monday 11th January at 1:10pm weighing in at 9lbs 2oz*
mogwai - Blue
purpleish - Blue
Isla - Blue
*15th*
claire99991 - Blue
memz72
BBonBoard - Pink - *Katie Aileen was born on Monday 4th January at 2:29pm weighing in at 6lb 14oz.*
Kelstar - Yellow
ellie27 - Pink
KLD
Sekhmet - Pink - *Lily Ellen was born on Sunday 10th January at 1:07am weighing in at 7lb 6oz.*
anothersquish - Blue
*16th*
baybee123 - Blue - *Harvey Lloyd Leonard was born on Friday 8th January at 9:50am weighing in at 6lb 13oz.*
flowertot - Blue
baby_maybe_825 - Pink - *Kayleigh Ella Rose was born on Wednesday 30th December at 9:22am weighing in at 6lb 5oz.*
Try Rocking - Pink - *Amira Marie was born on Thursday 7th January weighing in at 9lb 1oz.*
eddjanuary10 - Yellow - - *Little Boy was born on Thursday 13th January at 2:20pm.*
Lullaby2010 - Pink - *Ruby was born on Monday 21st December at 21:57 weighing in at 8lbs 3oz.*
mrs_rj - Pink
*17th*
rhiannon - Blue
smurfet49221 - Pink
number7onway - Pink - *Elesha Grace was born on Monday 4th January at 6:11pm weighing in at 5lbs 10.5oz.*
vixy - Blue
JessdueJan - Blue
Pearl - Pink
Kota - Blue - *Phoenix Declan was born on Friday 15th January at 5:10am weighing in at 8lbs 10oz.*
Stiina - Yellow
*18th*
Nic1107 - Pink
bluehorse - Pink
christine33 - Yellow
kookygirl - Pink
SummerStars - Yellow- *Lucy was born on Thursday 24th January weighing in at 7lbs.*
suzib76 - Pink - *Lana Annie Berwick was born on Friday 8th January at 7:10pm weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.*
kimbobaloobob - Blue
*19th*
bubbles_cymru - Pink
New2Bumps - Blue - *Ethan Tyler Keeley was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 19:47 weighing in at 6lbs.*
danniemum2be - Pink
priddy - Blue
*20th*
Zarababy1 - Blue
ticklemonster - Yellow - *Daniel Mark was born on Monday 25th January at 1:16am weighing in at 8lbs.*
katieeandbump - Blue - *Oscar Jack Simon was born on Sunday 10th January at 9:22am*
MamaCGE - Yellow
hudz26 - Pink - *Ebony Rose was born on Thursday 14th January at 10:06am weighing in at 8lbs 11oz.*
*21st*
c1reid - Blue
jennifer89 - Pink
Jeannette - Yellow
hancake100 - Pink
Hanna - Yellow
*22nd*
aussiemum - Blue
Becyboo__x - Blue - (or 15th)
Early_Bump - Blue - *Baby Max born at 25 wks 4 days, RIP Baby Max*
*23rd*
kellyo - Blue
bekkie - Blue
VAinTX - Blue
Raggydoll - Pink - *Kate Elizabeth was born on Sunday 17th January at 4:31am*
BunMum
Pingu - Yellow - *Eloise Helen was born on Friday 1st January at 9:08am weighing in at 4lbs 10oz.*
Mitsuko - Blue
*24th*
toby2 - Yellow
MrsBandEgglet - Blue
jem02 - Yellow
new mummy h - Pink - *Scarlett Olivia was born on Wednesday 13th January at 3:11am weighing in at 5lbs 15.5oz.*
*25th*
dani_tinks - Blue
lornasmith - Pink
21Rach - Blue
DebsHopeful - Pink
Sparklebaby09
*26th*
Cupcakeangel - Yellow
Pink_Tinks - Pink
Siinead_x0 - Pink
luckdragon - Pink
Makeda17 - Blue
*27th*
ShellysBelly - Blue
purplerat - Blue - *William Peter Marshall Balestrini was born on Sunday 17th January at 1:27am weighing in at 9lbs 6oz.*
*28th*
momiji - Yellow
buttons1 - Yellow
Newtothis
Jox - Yellow - *Kasper Clark was stillborn on Saturday 2nd January at 10.30am weighing 4lbs 1oz, RIP Little Angel*
*29th*
pinklizz - Yellow
PreggoEggo - Blue
*30th*
barbie44 - Yellow
franm101 - Blue
Jenni1991 - Pink
boylovesgirl - Pink
QTPie - Blue
Tyianna-j
*31st*
Laurn82 - Pink
latestarter

So far we have 52 Blue bumps, 57 Pink bumps and 42 Yellow bumps.​


----------



## ellie27

Yippee!!

When can I come over??? - think I will come on friday when I am 26wks.......or maybe earlier - cant wait!!

Still team yellow for me !:flower:


----------



## sharan

I waited until I was bang on 27 weeks before I came over but that was mainly due to the fact I was too busy to come online earlier.


----------



## florabean1981

OMG, January Garnets in 3rd tri already???!!! Time is definitely going way too fast now, lol. 
Massive good lucks to you all. :happydance: Enjoy the last 3 months of your pregnancies & beyond :thumbup:


----------



## sharan

Thank you!

The time is definitely flying by now. You've not got long to go now...good luck to you too!


----------



## jem02

Hi sharan, popping over early just to update bump colour- we are sticking to team yellow xxx


----------



## sharan

Hey Jem02, Updated as requested.


----------



## sweetie_c

Woo Hoo I'm in 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## Kota

OH MY GOSH!!

I can't believe there is a Garnets 3rd tri thread!! :headspin:

Will be over in just 2 short weeks!! EEEEEEK!


----------



## emalou90

wooo hooo hello 3rd tri January Garnets!! :D

I'm popping between 2nd tri and 3rd now :) (like most!)

not long to go! xxxx


----------



## Emma91

Cant believe I'm 3rd tri already!
I'm on team pink btw :) x


----------



## sharan

Hi to all the new 3rd tri Garnets.


----------



## hondagirl

Hi! Can you put me on the list please!! Jan 7th, team yellow,
thanks!!
x


----------



## minnie83

I'm on team pink now! :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireLouise

florabean1981 said:


> OMG, January Garnets in 3rd tri already???!!! Time is definitely going way too fast now, lol.
> Massive good lucks to you all. :happydance: Enjoy the last 3 months of your pregnancies & beyond :thumbup:

I know! Its the November Sparklers due dates next month - a couple have even been born already! Scary!

Welcome over ladies! Enjoy third tri!

:hugs:


----------



## sharan

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.


----------



## Xinola

Super glad to find out this thread already!

I've also been busy at work and at home with preparations for the upcoming Stowaway Passenger that maybe spent a couple of weeks without checking the forum at all!!

Today is my 27th week (starting) and feel like my heart is pumping so fast. Due date is approaching and the excitement gets bigger and bigger.

Best for all during this last bit of the journey... we'll get sooooooo heavy with the growing :baby:


----------



## sweetie_c

How are you all doing? not long to go now exciting times ahead :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

Hello, please can you put me down as on team yellow? Thanks and good luck to all fellow January Garnets for the last part of the journey to parenthood!


----------



## smartie

Yay, we've made it to the 3rd tri :happydance:

Can you put me down as team yellow please :thumbup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi Jan Garnets :D!


----------



## sharan

Added the new bump colour requests. The time is flying by now and I am not complaining. This is probably one of the only times in my life when I am not going to mind getting fatter.


----------



## BertieBones

Hi can you add my bump as blue please? x


----------



## sharan

All done BertieBones.


----------



## claire99991

im not quite in 3rd tri yet due 15th jan my bump is blue :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cant wait to come over stil a while yet but im counting down the days! and i keep poping over and looking cause im soo impatient hehe :blush:

x


----------



## sharan

Hi claire99991, Updated as requested.


----------



## sharan

My 3rd tri milestones:

28 wks - My 4D scan, hopefully will get confirmation on the gender then too.
32 wks - Will start to drink Raspberry Leaf Tea
34 wks - Start of my antenatal classes
36 wks - My 1yr wedding anniversary
39 wks - Xmas and last week at work before maternity leave
40 wks - Hopefully Bubs will be here

Small milestones but at least it'll help breakdown the final few months.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well sharan thats a good idea!! i havent got any milestones :( as im not having 4d scan anymore as i need to save my money for alot of bubs stuff and christmas presents for family etc so thats bummed me out really plus fact i wanted to have a second opinion on gender even though sonographer told me she can see his bits defo a boy.. lol

hmm i need some milestones :haha: 

All i have is
25+5 wk - midwife appointment + go into double digits!
26/27 wk - move to 3rd tri (dno which yet lol)
Dno when my antenatal classes are yet probs find out after midwife appointment

thats it up to yet haha have to update when i know more stuff :D
x


----------



## RT&theBean

3rd Trimester, can I get a whoop.

We are on team yellow, and very excited!! :)


----------



## sharan

I've just used silly little milestones just in order to breakdown the months. Some of my ones aren't even pregnancy related.


----------



## sharan

Oh and RT&theBean all done.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, I'm on team *pink!! *
Do we have to come over at 27wks??? Am I allowed to gatecrash early?? lol Impatient I know ha ha ha


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I've been trying to wait until I at least hit the 26 week mark but I've been mostly in here for the last week or two as it is. :D


----------



## 1stBump_27

Hello 

Just to update that I am on team pink yippee. Not too much longer before I am officially in the 3rd trimester :)


----------



## Kota

haha, yeah, i spend most my time lurking in here these days. 2nd tri just kinda seems irrelevant now..


----------



## hudz26

officially i have 2 weeks left in second tri but i couldn't wait to post in third tri :happydance: this pregnancy seems to be going so fast!! i think it seems faster as my DD and DS are counting down to other things like halloween and bonfire night and christmas :) then before i know it DD number 2 will be here :happydance: xx


----------



## Perdita

I'm 5th january and forgot to say I'm on team Pink! Little Evie is getting closer to her big debut!


----------



## sharan

Feel free to come and join us earlier. During the last week or so of the 2nd tri I found I was unable to relate to any of the threads in the 2nd tri section.


----------



## sera

ooo YAY :happydance: i am Due on the 4th of january, and i am having a lil man!!! yay! go team blue! :)
xoxoxo


----------



## kathylou26

Umm, how do I become an official january garnet? I am due on 8th Jan and have a pink bump! :blush:


----------



## Kota

Morning garnets!!
Well today I officially enter the big countdown!! double figures!! only 99 days to go! :help:

Went for my GTT yesterday and passed with flying colours so thats one less thing I need to worry about now! :happydance:

and only a week till I can move over to 3rd tri 'officially'. :haha:


----------



## Xinola

Kota said:


> Morning garnets!!
> Well today I officially enter the big countdown!! double figures!! only 99 days to go! :help:
> 
> Went for my GTT yesterday and passed with flying colours so thats one less thing I need to worry about now! :happydance:
> 
> and only a week till I can move over to 3rd tri 'officially'. :haha:

Very glad to hear that things have been going fine.

Yes, being officially here is such a difference... physically I can tell (unless is merely psychological???)


----------



## emalou90

Good afternoon my Garnet buddies :) hope you're all well in the 3rd tri.
Thought i'd pop over the day before i'm due in the 3rd tri myself :)


i went to Kiddiecare today and bought my Cot, oh its beautiful!!!! 
and also bought the Hauck Travel Cot - the same as the bassinet i wanted, it's a small one, so baby can sleep next to me for around 4/5 months.
AND got blankets and sheets and a changing mat and yeah :)
woohoo for shopping spree.

Can't wait to join 3rd tri tomorrow, see you all soooooooon ;) xxxxxx


----------



## sharan

Hey all fellow Garnets.

I've got my 4D scan later on today. I really can't wait, it'll be the first the time I'll be able to see roughly what my LO looks like. People who have seen my 20 week scan pics have already commented that LO's jawline is like mine. 

Also 12 more weeks to go!!!! Doesn't seem like too long now.

Added all the new Garnets, welcome to the 3rd tri.


----------



## Kota

Oh good luck for your 4d scan Sharan! make sure you post pics!!


----------



## JoJo16

Im on team pink btw yippee :D xxx


----------



## sharan

Had the 4d scan done yesterday and OMG...it was one of the most amazing experiences ever. Bubs looked so cute and adorable just laying there asleep, totally oblivious to whats happening on the outside world. I didn't want the session to end. I manage to get some amazing pics and a 20min dvd which I'll post up later. If any of you are considering getting it done then I would thoroughly recommend it. I had it done using a company called Face2Face based in Hinkley in Leicestershire and they were fantastic. Really professional. All for £80 too!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was going to have one done for £80 but my friend told me it wouldnt be very good so i darent risk it and the closest place to me is 'window to the womb' so i darent risk going for that package if it turns out to be rubbish wish i closer to where all others are :(

Glad everything went well and you got to see bubs again :)!
x


----------



## mrskx0x0

I am also on team PINK! WOHOOOOOOO we finally made it to third tri ladies :happydance:


----------



## sharan

I need to do all the new updates which I'll do very soon, I promise. Just thought I'd bump d thread up for the new January Garnets who are joining us in 3rd tri.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Early_Bump i think will want to be taken off as she lost baby max :(
just thought id tell you to let you know

sending all thoughts to her and family :hug:


----------



## Proudmom2

Its so great to see other YELLOW TEAM mommies in the January Thread!!! 

Becyboo__x- Im so sorry to hear about Early_Bump and her loss my prayers are with her :'(


----------



## BBonBoard

can you update mine, I am carrying a PINKbump. Thanks.


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Hey! I am due Jan 9th!! With a little BOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billybump

Hi I'm new but would like to add my blue bump to 6th Jan.


----------



## Kota

Becyboo__x said:


> Early_Bump i think will want to be taken off as she lost baby max :(
> just thought id tell you to let you know
> 
> sending all thoughts to her and family :hug:



or just make note next to her name that he was born today and is now sleeping with the angels? 

RIP Little Max. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah do that..^^
i didnt know when it happened i just knew sorry .


----------



## Winehouse

I didn't know this thread existed!

Sorry to hear about Early_Bird :(

Well I am due 8th Jan and on team PINK! xxx


----------



## sweetie_c

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah do that..^^
> i didnt know when it happened i just knew sorry .

Sorry :hug:


----------



## Kelstar

I've just managed to move over today!

We are on team yellow - but suspect we'll eventually be on team blue! Roll on Jan looking forward to finding out......:happydance:


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> Early_Bump i think will want to be taken off as she lost baby max :(
> just thought id tell you to let you know
> 
> sending all thoughts to her and family :hug:

I'm so sorry to hear about Early_Bump. I've removed her name off the list. My thoughts are with her and her OH. :hug: RIP sweet Max.


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah do that..^^
> i didnt know when it happened i just knew sorry .

Just read this post now. I'll do this instead. Unfortunately can't add to the post using my phone but only omit. So I'll definitely make sure it's the first thing I do tomorrow when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## apple84

I'm already on the list for Jan 13, but could you update that I am on team blue please?:happydance:


----------



## Margie

Hello 3rd tri garnets :wave:

Please could you put my bump colour up for me on 5th January... it's YELLOW :D


----------



## sharan

Hey all,

I've done all the updates and added Early_Bump's Baby Max to the list too.


----------



## sharan

Bumping up for all the new Garnets who have recently joined us in 3rd tri.


----------



## flowertot

hi i'm down as due on 17th Jan but my due date is actually 16th Jan and my bump is BLUE. 

just moved to third tri today. yay :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Flowertot, all done. It looks like the blue bumps are catching up on the pink bumps.


----------



## Flumpy :)

Yaayyy eeee so excited now theres a january garnets in third tri (well only just seen it lol) xx


----------



## suzib76

im due 18th january - pink bump :)


----------



## sharan

lol...Flumpy we have been going for a while in 3rd tri now.

Suzib76 - updated you hun.


----------



## priddy

Im due 20th Jan with my blue bump, not officially here till next wk but hey!!!


----------



## sharan

Hi Priddy, I've updated your EDD.


----------



## ShellysBelly

Not officially in 3rd Tri yet but will be moving over bit by bit. Due 27th based on most recent info.

My bumpy is a blue one.


----------



## sharan

Hi ShellysBelly - updated you EDD too.


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies, I realised today that I have just under 11 wks to go...OMG does not seem like to long away now!


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
Hope you're doing well... I'm doing ok - quietly panicking though - bubs hasnt been as active the past 24 hrs so trying not to get worried... if nothing major by tmrw am will be calling my OBGYN and trying to get an appt and see what they recommend...
I know 27 wks is a little early to feel constant movement but... I guess I was getting used to him moving around so much...

DH says not to worry... but hard not to?

*hugs* to all

Purple

PS Started Line Dancing and pre-natal aqua fit now... so its all get into shape time before the winter hits :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

^^ I havent been feeling bubs move as much recently but i rang my midwife and she just told me if i feel movement its ok if there nothing at all then to ring again and ill have to go for a scan .. but i feel little movements and the odd kick but not constant like i did couple weeks ago.. everything should be ok proberley just growing :D! but i understand why your panicing! i do all the time aswell.

And Oooo go you! i havent even been *arsed* to do anything :haha: but i do my daily dog walks so i should be fine i guess :D x


----------



## sharan

I have quiet days too in terms of movements. But then after a few days pass I get the constant movement when ever I am trying to relax, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. You should still get some movements, even on the quiet days.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey all, i'm 26 weeks but have joined 3rd tri a little early (sorry) but i had a question about BH, that i thought ladies in 3rd tri would be able to answer, but i didn't realise so many ladies in 2nd tri were getting BH so early too. Hope everyone's doing ok, I'm getting more and more terrified by the day lol :? But i gotta say despite the fear of labour and these weirdly intense sensations i've been getting that i think could be BH's, i'm loving pregnancy and i'm already smitten with my little boy. :cloud9: I love feeling him and listening to his heartbeat and looking at his last scan pic makes my own heart skip a beat lol. Hubby thinks i'm just stupid and over emotional hehe. Take care everyone. xxx

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/oxQAp1.png 

~Bump Buddies with Jox & Becyboo_x~ :flower::flower: ~Mamas little man due 24/1/10~ :blue: 

I'M VIABLE!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## sharan

I don't think I've had any BH yet, then again I am unsure what they feel like so wouldn't know anyway. I know what you mean about the scan pic. I just can't stop looking at my ones. I keep telling DH that our LO looks so cute and perfect. I really can't wait for him to get here. For that reason I really wished that pregnancy wouldn't last 40 weeks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I said this about BH i think i had them couple weeks ago as i was in so much pain lool and it was uncomfy and when i explained them to my mum she told me they most likly are but iv not had any since iv just had kicks in the bladder! so toliet trips every 5 mins lool! :loo:
xx


----------



## sharan

I've had some tighting of my bump which last a few seconds at a time and for about a few mins. But when I described them to my midwife she just said it sounds like my uterus is just stretching and that its too early for BH. I was only 24 wks at the time so who knows!


----------



## ShellysBelly

Yeah, I'm getting BH regularly as well, so far not painful.

I'm also getting more and more booby leakage, just clear stuff so far. I actually am thrilled to be producing, I've never felt so womanly as I've felt in the past few months. Love being pregnant at the moment.


----------



## new mummy h

3rd tri wooooooooooooooooo! :D

xxxx


----------



## Pearl

yaay im in 3rd tri too now :D 

but ive been gettin BH from quite early on, with my last i didnt feel any through whole preg !!


----------



## lalalen

Hellooooo! We're on team blue and Dylan is due 4th January! I'm starting to look like a beached whale and Dylan's recently discovered he quite likes boxing and is possibly trying to punch his way out 'Alien' styleee!

Oh, and is it weird that I only ever get BH in B&Q? Out of the three or four times, twice has been in B&Q! Very odd...

Big love to all my fellow garnets!!! xxx


----------



## jem02

hi girls....i've come over!!! just added my 4d pics! it was so amazing seeing piglet on screen!!! I'm still on team yellow but so convinced its a boy - even looks like a boy in my pics xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

ellooo :) i've come over a little early, hope no one minds!
I'm Dani, 22yrs living in Cornwall with my OH Matthew. Pregnant with our first boy (Jacob) who's due 25th January!! eeeeep

xxx


----------



## sharan

Welcome to the 3rd tri ladies.


----------



## danniemum2be

im officially 3rd tri today woooo, its going so fast can't believe im here already!! x x


----------



## sharan

It is going by very fast. I think with the Xmas hols in between it really will be our time in no time.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All
Just thought I'd provide you with an update.... I went into the OBGYN's office (I coudnt get through on the phone)... and mentionned I was concerned about lack of movement.... after hearing how many weeks I was (27+)... I was told to go to the local hospital - "care room" which apparantly is a pre-natal/labor special unit... so... just to make sure I called the care room - they were SOOO nice - told me not to worry, to come in and they would check me out.... so I get there - really nice, caring, explained everything - did a stress test and found that I was having the odd contraction (really? never felt a thing!)... but all looked good. Only problem is - I have a UTI :( so I'm now on anti-b's....

But good news is - baby seems to be ok - no stress, good heartbeart and reacts/moves well (even if I cant feel him!).....

Has anyone else had problems with UTI's? - any suggestions/recommendations?

Thanks

Purple
x


----------



## sharan

Hi Purpleish,

Glad to hear everything is well. I start panicking whenever I go through a quiet day with lack of movement. But after having something a little sweet I get the punch or kick from Bubs telling me he is ok.

I've not had an UTI during pregnancy but had it once over a year ago. It really is nothing to worry about. The antibiotics will clear it up in less than a week. Don't forget our bodies are too pre-occupied in developing our babies that our immune system suffers. We are more prone to colds and infections. So it really is nothing to worry about.


----------



## purpleish

Thanks Sharan!

Its bad enough I have to worry about the H1N1 vaccine (to vaccinate or not to vaccinate)... and then I'm told I have to take Anti-b's too :)
All pretty scarey stuff if you ask me!

Thanks for your words of support - hopefully the anti-b's will help me sleep better etc.

Purple
x


----------



## Kota

I'm currently on anti-bi's as well. spent monday with severe vomiting and the runs, went to A&E late monday night as couldn't keep anything down, including fluids, checked over and admitted for IV fluids and antibiotics, but Oompa is as fine as anything, Dr's not sure if it was a UTI or just a nasty tummy bug/food poisoning. 
wasn't fun though thats for sure!


----------



## SummerStars

Can I have my due date changed to the 17th please. :)

I'm also on team yellow. :thumbup:


----------



## purpleish

Kota,
So sorry to hear that you've been unwell, hope the iv fluids help and you're back on track? Do you have to go back or is it just stay at home and rest now?
*sending you lots of hugs*
Purple


----------



## luckdragon

i'm on team pink now hehe  i had a private scan xxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats luckdragon :pink: x


----------



## purpleish

Congrats LuckDragon :)


----------



## sharan

All done ladies, we have 30 blue and 30 pink bumps with 20 yellow bumps.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:D!

is there 2 Jeannettes btw? just thought id ask cause theres one on 21st and one on 22nd x


----------



## sharan

lol...that could have been me forgetting to get rid of the old one.:dohh:

You wouldn't by any chance know which is the correct date?:blush:


----------



## Pingu

:happydance: I am coming over to 3rd tri a few days early. I can't believe how fast the pregnancy has gone so far! xx


----------



## luckdragon

thanks guys  im excited hehe but crapping going into labour


----------



## mrsadair

blue here ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

sharan said:


> lol...that could have been me forgetting to get rid of the old one.:dohh:
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance know which is the correct date?:blush:


Her ticker says 26+6 .. so im guessing her due date is ..
21st jan .. she hasnt been on in a while but by her ticker its a day before me so put it as that until she comes on :D xx


----------



## Ablaski17

hey can you update me Iam due january 2nd and on team *pink*


----------



## abbysbaby

pinkhey im due 9th jan - 

althought ill be getting induced 2 weeks early :baby:


----------



## sazzle123

hello everyone! havent been on this thread for a while! im now in 3rd tri, still due 2nd jan and im yellow! x


----------



## meemee

my bump colour is yellow! and ive also had my due dat changed to the 10th :D


----------



## BumpyButtons

YOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!:flower: hehe. my due date is 1st jan and my bump is pink:cloud9: argh!!!!! last tri for us!!!!! SCARY!!!!EXCITING!!! need to calm down.lol:haha:


----------



## Kota

purpleish said:


> Kota,
> So sorry to hear that you've been unwell, hope the iv fluids help and you're back on track? Do you have to go back or is it just stay at home and rest now?
> *sending you lots of hugs*
> Purple

nah, don't have to go back in unless something else comes back from my blood/urine/stool tests that concerns them, but they said they'd call if that was the case and I haven't heard from anyone so fingers crossed!

Feeling much better now but still taking it very very easy, took a 5min walk to the PO yesterday and then did a little housework and got a major case of the dizzy's which wasn't nice. Having a very quiet day today!!! 
Thankyou!!


----------



## Mitsuko

Hey girls! I'm finally joining you in 3rd tri! Can you believe we're already there? :)


----------



## Belle30

Hello ladies -
Please add my bump colour - YELLOW all the way!!
Thanks x


----------



## eddjanuary10

hey b-boo! i'm on team yellow please! thanx! xx


----------



## purpleish

Kota,
Pleased to hear from you... glad your feeling better - take care of yourself ok ? :)
Purple
x


----------



## Leesie

Hi! Could I update my bump colour? it is blue :)!


----------



## bluey

Hi! I'm due 7th Jan & I'm sporting a yellow bump


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hi I'm on yeam yellow!


----------



## sharan

Just had a big surge of updates thanks to BecyBoo...:winkwink:

They should be all done now.


----------



## Kota

Sharan I know that TIggercats (due 11th) is Team Yellow as well.


----------



## VAinTX

We're due on the 23rd, and we are team blue! :happydance:


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm so happy to be in 3rd tri - didn't know there were quite so many of us Garnets! Great to see a big thread!!! Equal boys and girls so far too nearly - fantastic! 

HELLO EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Not long now eek!! xxx


----------



## anothersquish

becy also kicked me....15th Jan Blue bump so it can be updated.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

theanks becyboo for the nudge!! haha
my due date was changed by a day to the 6th of jan and im team blue!! 
yay jan garnets, getting so exciting now! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its okay :) 
just saw alot of blank ones and its nice to know that everyone is ok and what there bump colour is and specially if anyones dates have changed :D
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Machka is on team yellow .. 
just got a message from her saying so thought id tell you x


----------



## tiggercats

I got a message to update my bump colour, but Kota has already filled you in. My excuse is I was on holiday.

:yellow:


----------



## sharan

All latest updates done!

Eeeek.....10 weeks to go only!!!!!


----------



## suzanne108

Wow how did I only just notice this?! Lots of us January garnets in third tri now! I was here on my lonesome for a little while hehe!


----------



## hancake100

hello, I am on the list (21st Jan) - I am on team PINK to update! :happydance: hehe. 

Cant believe were now in 3rd tri!!! :yipee: how exciting!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## SilverP

Hey everyone 
pink for me :)


----------



## baybee123

Wow theres so many of us! Conforting to know all us guys will be going through the same thing so will be good to compare and moan haha! Im not on the list so could i be added pritty please? Im due on the 16th of jan and i have a lovely blue bump :) x

Edit
just going back to the dates i seen the one for baby max, was looking all through baby and bump a few nights ago to see if there was any update and seing that has really saddened me i had everything crossed for you. My thoughts are with you and your family! Lots of love for you and hope your dealing with it the best way possible mwah xxx


----------



## jem02

Hello ladies, just checking in to make sure everyone is ok :) I see there is another jan thread there must be lots of us xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:happydance: :happydance:

im offically 3rd tri!!! xD
heehee 

Helooo everyone xx


----------



## Ell87

Team pink for me :)


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
just thought I'd note that after looking who is due the same day as I am - we're all on the blue team - (so far!) :)

Purple
x


----------



## jennifer89

Hi :) Just Noticed My Due Dates A Bit Early, I'm Due 21st And Says 19th.. Sorry To Bug :).. Also We Think Bumps PINK :) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Laurenj22 is on :yellow: 
SilverP is on :pink:
Pheobs is on :yellow:
magik71 is on :yellow: 
Ell87 is on :pink:
abbybaby (9th) needs her name changing it says sabbybaby  is on :pink: but being induced 2 weeks early

(couple them already said iv just seen)


----------



## 3xBlessed

purpleish said:


> Hey all,
> just thought I'd note that after looking who is due the same day as I am - we're all on the blue team - (so far!) :)
> 
> Purple
> x

LOL...how about that?! It will be interesting to see if the others turn out to be boys and how close to our actual due date we deliver!


----------



## lottie_2007

Oh i'm team blue! Just noticed colours were going with dates! xx


----------



## JenStar1976

Hi, I'm due 12 Jan and on team yellow. xxx


----------



## purpleish

Hi alll...

Just wanted to check in and say hi :).... is anyone having another scan prior to EDD called a "Growth" scan at about 34 weeks?

Thanks

Purple
x


----------



## sharan

Ladies, all updated!


----------



## Kota

purpleish said:


> Hi alll...
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say hi :).... is anyone having another scan prior to EDD called a "Growth" scan at about 34 weeks?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Purple
> x


Hi Purplish, 
yep, I will be, had a growth scan today and have another one booked in for 32wks, my little boy is on the 94th centile with a top of the scale head circumference so its just to keep an eye on that, I've passed my GTT so it's not that, I'm just destined to have a big baby it would seem! :blush: I'm not worried about them in the slightest, I get to see my boy every few weeks and at least I know what I'm in for!


----------



## Margie

YAY glad to see lots of team yellows :yipee: I thought we were few and far between.


----------



## emalou90

My due date...

10th January
Team Pink 

:cloud9:

x


----------



## Pink_Tinks

im 26th Jan - Pink


----------



## Pink_Tinks

im 26th Jan - Pink


----------



## kookygirl

We're having a girl! Due date 18 January xxx


----------



## Christine33

Can you add me please?

I hardly get on the internet anymore cos i am so busy plus i don't have internet accesss (only at work).

I am due on the 18th of January and I have a YELLOW bump! 

thanks

Christine
XXXX


----------



## ShellysBelly

Only 4 more days worth of Garnets to move over from Tri 2 now.

Got my next hospital appointment on Thursday.


----------



## sharan

Hi Ladies, all added.

On another note - I think I am getting the onset of SPD. My left pelvic region has been extremely sore as of late. I'm finding it particularly hurts after I have been sitting for a while or first thing in the morning when I get out of bed. I'm seeing the GP this Thursday after my midwife appointment to get properly diagnosed.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear hope your alright hope goes alright at doctors for you and take it easy :hugs:
xx


----------



## sharan

Thanks Becyboo, I've been having a relatively pain free pregnancy thus far so I guess I can't complain if I get a little niggle so near the end. But I still rather not have any issues at all.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same i havent had anything up to yet only the odd queasyness or ache but nothing major but im not jynxing my self cause i know ill have it all later on :haha: x


----------



## ellie27

Team pink for me please!!

We found out at gender scan at the weekend - it was amazing!!

How cute she is - a little pic of her as my avator!


----------



## Xinola

sharan said:


> Hi Ladies, all added.
> 
> On another note - I think I am getting the onset of SPD. My left pelvic region has been extremely sore as of late. I'm finding it particularly hurts after I have been sitting for a while or first thing in the morning when I get out of bed. I'm seeing the GP this Thursday after my midwife appointment to get properly diagnosed.

I developed the SPD since early September (a bit too early!!!).... and my MW made me an appointment with the physiotherapy department at my hospital. They were helpful, and there were other ladies with similar symptoms. They provided me with a couple of 'tubigrips' and exercises, which help to cope with the pain. Sometimes is better, but sometimes it just hits me, just the same way that it happens to you.

One thing that I did from the start (as recommended from the mw) was not to cross my legs at all, not even my feet, nothing. Also, to sit down with legs closed. I've also started aquanatal classes, and the facilitator also gives special instructions for those of us with SPD.

Hope they can help you to cope with it.


----------



## Cupcakeangel

Hi there - just moved over to third trimester - due on 26th January (or 28th if you go by the date my doctor wrote down wrong) and on team yellow


----------



## Kota

welcome over cupcake!!! 
can'tb elieve the last of the garnets are almost all here!!


----------



## number7onway

hi ladies, i have just joined and am due on 17th jan with my little pink bundle!!! hows everyone???? xxxxx


----------



## Jox

hi all, im already on the list for 28th with my yellow bump!!

i love 3rd tri!!!!

woohoo!!!

xxx


----------



## new mummy h

its all happening now :D wooooooo! x


----------



## Kota

number7onway said:


> hi ladies, i have just joined and am due on 17th jan with my little pink bundle!!! hows everyone???? xxxxx



Hello!
Welcome to BnB, 3rd tri and the Jan Garnets!! :thumbup:
Number 7 hey?? wow, you must be a busy lady!!!


----------



## number7onway

Kota said:


> number7onway said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i have just joined and am due on 17th jan with my little pink bundle!!! hows everyone???? xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Welcome to BnB, 3rd tri and the Jan Garnets!! :thumbup:
> Number 7 hey?? wow, you must be a busy lady!!!Click to expand...

hiya yep very busy but love every minute of it!! :happydance:


----------



## mrskx0x0

You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:


----------



## sharan

Xinola said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, all added.
> 
> On another note - I think I am getting the onset of SPD. My left pelvic region has been extremely sore as of late. I'm finding it particularly hurts after I have been sitting for a while or first thing in the morning when I get out of bed. I'm seeing the GP this Thursday after my midwife appointment to get properly diagnosed.
> 
> I developed the SPD since early September (a bit too early!!!).... and my MW made me an appointment with the physiotherapy department at my hospital. They were helpful, and there were other ladies with similar symptoms. They provided me with a couple of 'tubigrips' and exercises, which help to cope with the pain. Sometimes is better, but sometimes it just hits me, just the same way that it happens to you.
> 
> One thing that I did from the start (as recommended from the mw) was not to cross my legs at all, not even my feet, nothing. Also, to sit down with legs closed. I've also started aquanatal classes, and the facilitator also gives special instructions for those of us with SPD.
> 
> Hope they can help you to cope with it.Click to expand...

I've got my GP appointment tomorrow so hopefully he will refer me to physiotherapy too. I do cross my legs quite a bit (which is very uncomfortable and painful to begin with) but I'm desk bound at the moment so tend to get restless legs. I will try and avoid it though.


----------



## sharan

mrskx0x0 said:


> You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:

Yeah that will be very scary...oh my!!!!


----------



## baybee123

Hiaaa.. noticed that iv not been added yet could i be please?
Im due 16thh ann its a blue bump :)


----------



## Makeda17

hey can my blue bump be added :) im already on the list (due 26th Jan) 
Thank you XX


----------



## Mitsuko

sharan said:


> mrskx0x0 said:
> 
> 
> You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:
> 
> Yeah that will be very scary...oh my!!!!Click to expand...

I was peeking in 1st trimester and I saw the "July babies". When the "September babies" shows up, the first garnets will be having their babies! :)


----------



## buttons1

hello ladies, I have finally moved over to 3rd tri, not many more garnets to move over now :wohoo: i'm due 28th and bump is yellow but its already on the list so just wanted to say hello to you all. Hope everyone is doing well :hug:


----------



## Kota

hello!! welcome over and congrats on hitting 3rd tri!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mitsuko said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskx0x0 said:
> 
> 
> You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:
> 
> Yeah that will be very scary...oh my!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was peeking in 1st trimester and I saw the "July babies". When the "September babies" shows up, the first garnets will be having their babies! :)Click to expand...

Arrr your scaring me now :haha: its all weird cause iv got my best mates sister due week before me then 2 of my friends are due start march and end march im just thinking in april/may thats when i got pregnant :haha: seems strange to think its been that long!


----------



## sharan

I had 31 week midwife appointment, all is well and the baby is measuring right for his 'age'. We were discussing birthing options today and it really bought it home to me that we don't have long to go at all.

I'm really considering having a water birth. I've been told I can take CDs in with me and have those playing for the duration and even some scented candles, which I may just do. Is anyone else having a water birth?


----------



## Kota

sharan said:


> I had 31 week midwife appointment, all is well and the baby is measuring right for his 'age'. We were discussing birthing options today and it really bought it home to me that we don't have long to go at all.
> 
> I'm really considering having a water birth. I've been told I can take CDs in with me and have those playing for the duration and even some scented candles, which I may just do. Is anyone else having a water birth?


I'm hoping too... the hospital i'm going to has 11 labour/delivery rooms... but only 3 that have pools. so its kinda matter of 1st come, 1st serve.. 
But yep, I'm going to be asking for one and fingers crossed I can get it!


----------



## Stiina

Mitsuko said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskx0x0 said:
> 
> 
> You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:
> 
> Yeah that will be very scary...oh my!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was peeking in 1st trimester and I saw the "July babies". When the "September babies" shows up, the first garnets will be having their babies! :)Click to expand...


JULY!!! :shock: wowzers!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sharan said:


> I had 31 week midwife appointment, all is well and the baby is measuring right for his 'age'. We were discussing birthing options today and it really bought it home to me that we don't have long to go at all.
> 
> I'm really considering having a water birth. I've been told I can take CDs in with me and have those playing for the duration and even some scented candles, which I may just do. Is anyone else having a water birth?

Iv always wanted one but im unsure if my hospital even has them or not ill have to ask my midwife when she talks to me about birthing options etc but they sound really good and iv heard they are x


----------



## sharan

I was told that we only have a 1 birthing pool but the midwife has never known someone missing out because it is already in use. So I really hope that is the case for me too. I asked her does she know of many who are due around about the same sort of time as me. According to her a few are but majority are round about the end of November or March time.


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> I had 31 week midwife appointment, all is well and the baby is measuring right for his 'age'. We were discussing birthing options today and it really bought it home to me that we don't have long to go at all.
> 
> I'm really considering having a water birth. I've been told I can take CDs in with me and have those playing for the duration and even some scented candles, which I may just do. Is anyone else having a water birth?
> 
> Iv always wanted one but im unsure if my hospital even has them or not ill have to ask my midwife when she talks to me about birthing options etc but they sound really good and iv heard they are xClick to expand...


I would definitely find out if they do. I would be very surprised if they didn't to be honest. If the hospital itself doesn't then ask about any birthing centres nearby that do. I really have my heart set on having a water birth.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i think for my first time itll be good aswell i just think if i do it like on hospital bed ill struggle just cause im a wimp and everything though .. ill defo be finding out as soon as i can :) x


----------



## purpleish

I'm going in for a 'tour' of the hospital this w/e - have a chance to see what they have available, options for balls, water baths, slings etc if any :)

Btw - had my check up today... baby's heartbeat had gone down a little to 130 - but told it was in "normal parameters".... also told I'm a little low on the iron side, so been put on iron tablets....

Is anyone else on iron tablets? how do you find it?

Thanks

Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

My midwife told me ill be going on these as from my next appointment and thats wednesday .. cause hes going to start stealing all the goodness from me or something lool!


----------



## sharan

I was told my iron levels have dropped slightly but the drop is very minimal so need to prescribed the iron tablets. Although I was told to eat more iron riched foods like green veg...etc.


----------



## Mitsuko

Stiina said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskx0x0 said:
> 
> 
> You know what will be really scary.... when the first garnet posts baby piccies :argh:
> 
> Yeah that will be very scary...oh my!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was peeking in 1st trimester and I saw the "July babies". When the "September babies" shows up, the first garnets will be having their babies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JULY!!! :shock: wowzers!!!Click to expand...

OMG your bump is lovely! :)


----------



## purpleish

Hey BeccyBoo...
When you find out what you're taking - mind sharing with me how they want you to take them i.e. with food/without food etc? I'm rather confused with mine loll :)
Thanks
Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think alot of people in here will be put on them im not sure though but my midwife told me she most likly will put me on them as as baby gets bigger they start to take stuff from you etc but sure if i get them wednesday like i think ill see what she tells me .. id assume you take them with food .. look it up on internet aswell thats what id do 
xx


----------



## mrs_rj

hi!

Could i please be changed to 16th instead of 18th (changed at 12 week scan) and also on team pink  xxx


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, wow first day in third tri, a little scary. Can I please be moved back to the 30th, thanks. Will update with 3D pics this afternoon.


----------



## Kota

wwooooo hoooo!! welcome over to the very last of the garnets!! can you believe we all should pretty much be here now!!


----------



## New2Bumps

All the Garnets here - oooh it's getting more real now :L) so excited


----------



## Jenni1991

Can i be on the list please? I have a pink bump and due 30th ! X x


----------



## imace

13th of January, PINK bump :)


----------



## eldar

oops just realised mines out of date!

I'm now January 6th and on team pink!


counting down - 10 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Woop :) nice to see everyone over here now :) x


----------



## emalou90

wow all of the Garnets? Surely not! :D haha so exciting xxxxx


----------



## QTPie

Please can someone update me (due on 30th January) to a "blue bump"?

Thanks :)

QT


----------



## bluehorse

Could I please be changed to 18th January with a pink bump.


----------



## sharan

All updates done!

*Gulp*...I've just noticed that I've moved to the last but one box on my ticker. So that means I am suppose to be heavily pregnant (8 months). I don't think I look it.


----------



## toby2

heh heh its getting closer!have just noticed i have never said which team i am-im team yellow please!!


----------



## sharan

It is getting closer. It is quite scary but exciting at the same time. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## sharan

toby2 said:


> heh heh its getting closer!have just noticed i have never said which team i am-im team yellow please!!

P.S. Updated as requested!


----------



## Nix

Hello. Please add me. I'm due on 7th January with a girl. Thank you xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

i bloody feel heavy pregnant now iv suddenly turned into a beach whale! :cry: feel heavy and i cant walk about for long! arrgghh i said i wanted to get bigger but i regret it now :haha: i feel like i cant do anything anymore i just stuff my face :haha: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

can you put me on here too?
Jan 29th! blue bump:)


----------



## Kota

all these new garnets! so many of us!!!
Can't believe its november!! Some of the early garnets may very well have their baby by the end of NEXT month!! 
Have people started thinking about hospital bags and birth plans and all that? I kinda feel like its the next step I need to be moving onto.... 

Got my 3D scan this saturday!! :dance: very much looking forward to it.


----------



## new mummy h

Kota said:


> all these new garnets! so many of us!!!
> Can't believe its november!! Some of the early garnets may very well have their baby by the end of NEXT month!!
> Have people started thinking about hospital bags and birth plans and all that? I kinda feel like its the next step I need to be moving onto....
> 
> Got my 3D scan this saturday!! :dance: very much looking forward to it.

i know its gone so fast!! its going to be christmas soon!!! arrrrrrrgh :haha:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Ooooh I really can't wait now, i'm getting more and more excited and to me if feels like ages away. We've near on finished the nursery now but have the rest of the house to finish off before Egglet gets here - just a few skirting boards left to paint and the tiles to put up in the kitchen. I want to have everything finished by the time i go on maternity leave (6 weeks tomorrow wooohoooo!) because i'm getting too big now and can't do too much without feeling completely pooped! And i don't want DH to be doing much when he's still at work and i'm not. I do feel like everything's coming together now and I'm just incredibly excited to meet my little man. Having some trouble getting booked onto an antenatal class though, one i originally wanted isn't running in December cos of xmas and apparently the Jan one is too late. So i'm trying to get onto one being run at the hospital i'll be giving birth at, but that's on 24th and 25th Nov and there isn't much room left. Oh dear, my own fault i guess, i figured i had loads of time oooops! :dohh:

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/oxQAp1.png 

~Bump Buddies with Jox & Becyboo_x~ :flower::flower: ~Mamas little man due 24/1/10~ :blue:

I'M VIABLE!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## smartie

Kota said:


> Have people started thinking about hospital bags and birth plans and all that? I kinda feel like its the next step I need to be moving onto....
> 
> Got my 3D scan this saturday!! :dance: very much looking forward to it.

I was just saying to OH last night I am going to have to start looking for a nightie to take into the hospital with me!

Hope you scan goes well on Sat :hugs:


----------



## Kota

smartie said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Have people started thinking about hospital bags and birth plans and all that? I kinda feel like its the next step I need to be moving onto....
> 
> Got my 3D scan this saturday!! :dance: very much looking forward to it.
> 
> I was just saying to OH last night I am going to have to start looking for a nightie to take into the hospital with me!
> 
> Hope you scan goes well on Sat :hugs:Click to expand...

yep! we were looking in tk maxx and peacocks in the weekend for granny nighties to put in the hosp bag! My poor OH was appalled by the 'unsexiness' of them... 
Figured I'd allow him the grand delusion for a little longer before I inform him that NOTHING in that labour room is going to be 'sexy'!! :haha:


----------



## kookygirl

I'm 29 weeks and was compiling my hospital bag list last night and my hubby said "that's a bit early isn't it?" :growlmad: I said "no... in fact I plan to start buying whats on the list this week and there is nothing you can say to make me think otherwise!"

Some men aye?


----------



## Kota

thankfully my hubby understands that we need to get these things organised... 
he also realised that by trying to stop me, he's only going to end up with a frustrated, stressed and naggy hormonal heavily pregnant wife in 4 or 5 wks time!! :haha: 
and with christmas/new year in the middle too I just want toh ave it all out the way before mid december!


----------



## sharan

I've pretty much packed my hospital bag. Sorting out Bub's bag now. I keep telling my hubby about all the ladies who have had their babies early and now he has finally realised that Bubs can come any time now.


----------



## new mummy h

finally sorted maternity allowance out so hope that comes back OK! im leaving work on 22nd Dec (boss is going away but ill be popping in to look after the office while hes away) but officially i leave on 1st Jan! 23 days before shes due!! so jealous of everyone leaving early for maternity leave lol!! :( xxx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

I'm due 6th jan havin a little boy xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi please could you add me, i'm due 20th January and am on team Yellow xxx


----------



## Kota

wow! still new garnets are finding us!! So many!
welcome to all the new Garnet ladies!!!


How is everyone going??


----------



## Jox

well, 7 weeks left at work for me as of today and 12 weeks today till my due date!!! feels an eternity away...its almost 3 months!!!!

Im counting down to beginning of mat leave and will then start to think of LO arriving!!!

xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm not too bad, just suffering a lil with anaemia. So having a week off to recover.

I can't believe our due dates are just round the corner and we are going to meet our lil bundles of joy very soon.

We still haven't come up with a name though :wacko:


----------



## Kota

I'm trying hard not to focus on the due date, but breaking it down into little milestones which are much easier to think about. 30wks, 32wks for growth scan, 34wks, (babyshower) then christmas day, full term (37wks) on 27th Dec, NYE, and before I know it it'll only be 2wks left to go!!


----------



## Jox

Kota said:


> I'm trying hard not to focus on the due date, but breaking it down into little milestones which are much easier to think about. 30wks, 32wks for growth scan, 34wks, (babyshower) then christmas day, full term (37wks) on 27th Dec, NYE, and before I know it it'll only be 2wks left to go!!


me to!!

got my bday in 2 weeks, MW 27th Nov, then ante natal, work xmas do, last day at work before mat leave, xmas day, new year and then 3 weeks will due date!!!!

woohoo!!! literally just around the corner!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

ticklemonster said:


> I'm not too bad, just suffering a lil with anaemia. So having a week off to recover.
> 
> I can't believe our due dates are just round the corner and we are going to meet our lil bundles of joy very soon.
> 
> We still haven't come up with a name though :wacko:

Least im not the only one :haha: me and OH come up with names then i change my mind hes going to be nameless at this rate :blush: 

and im breaking it all down aswell seems to go faster :) but i havent got much only .. bonfire party saturday, hospital 9th, doctors 12th, mums wedding 14th, midwife 25th, my 18th 3rd dec, then antenatal then its usual xmas/new year then only like 2 weeks to go :)! exciting stuff xx


----------



## sharan

It's been a while since I last updated this thread, so I do apologise. All updates are now done.


----------



## new mummy h

not long now yey!!! awwwwwwww me and hubby cant wait for our little baby girl woooooo :D xxx


----------



## sharan

new mummy h said:


> not long now yey!!! awwwwwwww me and hubby cant wait for our little baby girl woooooo :D xxx


Yeah I know...I'm very excited but nervous at the same time. We can't wait either. 7.5 weeks and counting!!!!


----------



## BumpyButtons

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!:wacko:

but yeah i'm excited too.lol:flower::blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wana be 32 weeks :haha: i cant wait dead excited but im defo feeling it all now back ache.. cant bend down properley no more .. cant walk very far cause get out of breathe or stitch! :( lol hopefully december will go by fast :D x


----------



## sharan

I've completly packed all my hospital bags now. I just have the snacks left to pack. DH does not require a bag as we only live about 5 mins from the hospital and he tells me he needs nothing else but his PSP (like he is really going to play on that whilst I'm in the delivery room).


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
I'd packed my bags (most of them) last thursday - good job - I was admitted on Friday for the weekend! (contractions etc)... I'm now on bed rest and counting down the days - hope you're all doing well....
Purple
x


----------



## Kota

well done on getting the bags done girls!! I've got my lists written up but need to start getting onto actually putting them together. 

Is anyone else starting to feel almost 'done'? I'm not sure how I'm going to cope with another 10wks!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish I was feeling almost done! The renovations are taking forever and I still need a bunch of stuff before I can pack our bags. 

I have a massive list of stuff to pack though so at least I shouldn't forget anything!


----------



## sharan

I think I am mentally prepared now too. I've only got a little over 7 weeks to go. 4 weeks until he is full term...oh my! Does not seem like too far away now.


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi ladies

I have packed 95% of my hospital bag just need to get a few more bits. My plan is to get everything I need by end november.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My hospital bag is like nearly packed really even though im only 30 weeks on friday.. i just dont want to not be prepared and something happens early! but i just need whatever im wearing home from hospital in and some more toliettries and towels so mostly stuff for me.. babys bag is packed with his clothes in and everything he needs :D want it to hurry up cant wait to see him! :D xx


----------



## sharan

Oooh...just realised I need to get cotton wool balls for the baby bag and I need to pack my going home outfit. Don't need to worry about the latter until closer to the day.


----------



## Kota

Oh I don't mean 'done' as in 'ready'... I'm certainly by no means 'ready',
I just kinda mean 'done' with being pregnant, anyone got to that stage yet?? I honestly feel I'm only a couple of weeks from it. even though in reality I know i've got at least 7, and anywhere up to 12 to go.


----------



## Kota

double post


----------



## momiji

without looking like a complete numpty :haha:

how do i add myself to the list? due the 28th jan and on team yellow


----------



## Try Rocking

Kota, I love being pregnant and it's gone really well for me, yet I would love to be further along just so that I'm that much closer to holding my little girl!


----------



## sharan

Hi Momiji, I've just added you to the list. Welcome to the 3rd tri.


----------



## momiji

fab, thanks sharan and thank you for the welcome :happydance: x


----------



## Jox

momiji said:


> without looking like a complete numpty :haha:
> 
> how do i add myself to the list? due the 28th jan and on team yellow

Hello,

Im due 28th jan and team yellow also!!!!

Welcome!!

xxx


----------



## smurfet49221

I havent posted here yet to be added, so im doin it now....due Jan.17 team pink


----------



## Kota

welcome to the new garnets!! we just keep growing! (and not just in bump size! :haha:)

Feeling very productive today! I've all but packed Oompa's hosp bag! :dance: at least thats one down,


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv packed bubs bag i think iv got everything! But now i need to find a holdall for my things think iv got like most stuff exsept last minute things ill need to pack but its all cluttered on the living room table! :haha: .. 

Has anyone got a hospital bag list for both bubs & mummy they can post for me..? cause i see different ones and they have different things added to them and i just dont want to forget or pack too much :blush: xx


----------



## Kota

these are mine:

Oompa:

Baby vests NB x3
Baby vests 0-3 x3
baby grows NB x3
baby grows 0-3 x3
Scratch mitts x 1pr
Crib toy/gift from Mum & Dad
Blanket x2
Nappies x 1pkt
Wipes x1 sample pkt 
Cotton wool balls x1 bag
Nappy bags x 1box
Sudocream
Muslin cloths x6
Anti-bacterial travel sized gel
Hat x2
Snowsuit x1
Baby towel x1
Disposable changing mats x1pkt

Me - labour bag

Maternity notes
birth plan
Slippers/socks
Massage oil
old big t-shirts
Lip balm
Tens machine
Hard sweets/snacks/drinks

Handheld fan
Ipod
Clothes for birthing pool
Bach Rescue Remedy
Bendy straws
Small hand held mirror
Small water spray bottle
Tissues
Magazines/book
Face Washer


Me - after delivery bag

Dressing gown/robe (THIN)
Toiletries bag
* hairbands,
* shampoo
* conditioner
* toothbrush
* toothpaste
* bodywash
* moisturiser
Hand towel
Old DARK towels
Pajamas/Nightdresses
Socks
Breast pads
Nursing bras
Loose underwear
Maternity pads
Fresh clothes for going home
Spare loose change
Ear plugs
Sleep mask
Pillow? 
Anti-bacterial travel sized gel
Book/magazines
Lavender oil
Tea tree oil
Small plastic jug
Nipple cream
Glasses
Notebook/pen
Padlock 
Plastic bags for dirty clothes
Phone Numbers on paper
Face washer


----------



## barbie44

Can I join in? i'm due Jan 30th getting a little nervous now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou kota!! really big help to me :D! 
xx


----------



## milliebabykin

:thumbup: Hey, just to let you know that we're team yellow! x


----------



## emilyyy

Hiya - team yellow for me too please (12 Jan due date) x


----------



## sharan

Hi Barbie44 - what team would you like me to add you to?


----------



## jusie24

team blue for me due 10th jan thanks


----------



## sharan

Added ya!


----------



## momiji

barbie44 said:


> Can I join in? i'm due Jan 30th getting a little nervous now.

me too :shock: x x x x


----------



## momiji

Jox said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im due 28th jan and team yellow also!!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> xxx

Hi Jox, thank you for the welcome, how are you getting on with things? i still feel totally unprepared, is this your 1st too? xx


----------



## new mummy h

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv packed bubs bag i think iv got everything! But now i need to find a holdall for my things think iv got like most stuff exsept last minute things ill need to pack but its all cluttered on the living room table! :haha: ..
> 
> Has anyone got a hospital bag list for both bubs & mummy they can post for me..? cause i see different ones and they have different things added to them and i just dont want to forget or pack too much :blush: xx

wats ure email ill send u my list :) xx


----------



## barbie44

Hi morning can I be team yellow please.x


----------



## sharan

No probs! I'll update that for you.


----------



## ShellysBelly

Hello my fellow Garnets!

Well I've been feeling crappy the past two weeks, my upper back has been very sore and I was starting to feel quite blue and teary. 

But yesterday was a good day. Found out that there isn't much that can be done with my back as it's a compressed nerve. You'd think that would make me worse but I feel free, I was all along assuming that I wasn't doing the right exercises, but it turns out I am and that my lower back is in great shape! Yay!

Then last night I started reading "Ina May's Guide to Natural Birth" mainly out of curiousity as I'm a sciency type person and normally wouldn't read this type of thing. To say it helped my state of mind is an understatement, after only 2 chapters I really feel I can do the whole birth thing, I have been considering avoiding the epidural if possible for a while but this has settled my mind. Even if I was going that route I think this book would have helped me have confidence. It's funny because I started reading it and was thinking it was so wishy washy then a few pages later I was feeling great. LOL.

Anyway woke up this morning with a spring in my step so am delighted!


----------



## emalou90

Glad to hear you're feeling better ShellysBelly :) xx


----------



## emalou90

jusie24 said:


> team blue for me due 10th jan thanks



Hello fellow due date buddy! :) x


----------



## sharan

Hi ShellyBelly - I've been having really blue days recently too. I think in my case its the combination of hormones and missing all my pre-pregnancy activities. I find looking at Bub's scan pics really help lift me. 

So glad you are feeling much better now!


----------



## Rhiannon

can i be added to the list :)
17th jan blue bump
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Changed my mind again lool.. i wondered how come Beautywithin was on 30th cause shes due in Feburary thats all dont know if its a mistake or theres 2 Beautywithins lool! xx


----------



## buttons1

momiji said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Im due 28th jan and team yellow also!!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Jox, thank you for the welcome, how are you getting on with things? i still feel totally unprepared, is this your 1st too? xxClick to expand...

I'm due 28th on team yellow too with baby number 1. Happy 29 weeks to you both :hug:


----------



## sharan

I think Beautywithin may have originally been a Garnet but got updated EDD. Never mind I've updated the list now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh :haha: :)! x


----------



## Joy

Hey everyone....my girl is due Jan 4th :)


----------



## sharan

7 weeks to go today...eeeeekk!


----------



## jen1604

sharan said:


> 7 weeks to go today...eeeeekk!

Exactly how I'm feeling too Sharan!A cross between "Oh hurry up" and "Eeeeeeeeeeek" 
xxxxx


----------



## sharan

I am at the stage where I do want things to hurry up now. However I can't remember what it feels like to be not pregnant!


----------



## mummy_daddy

My due date is jan 3rd n i dont know gender of baby.
Massive good lucks to you all. Enjoy the last months of your pregnancies & beyond :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jox

buttons1 said:


> momiji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Im due 28th jan and team yellow also!!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Jox, thank you for the welcome, how are you getting on with things? i still feel totally unprepared, is this your 1st too? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm due 28th on team yellow too with baby number 1. Happy 29 weeks to you both :hug:Click to expand...

3 of us!!!

Woohoo!!!

Almost 30 weeks now!!!

Must be something about the 28th Jan and Being on Team Yellow!!!

xxx


----------



## smartie

mummy_daddy said:


> My due date is jan 3rd n i dont know gender of baby.
> Massive good lucks to you all. Enjoy the last months of your pregnancies & beyond :happydance::happydance:

Hey, I'm also due on jan 3rd and on team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy h

sharan said:


> I am at the stage where I do want things to hurry up now. However I can't remember what it feels like to be not pregnant!

my hubbys says this all the time lol!! we found out when i was 5 weeks pregnant and we've done sooooooo much in this time and ive stil 9 weeks left lol ! x


----------



## Kota

yep, I can't remember what its like not to be pregnant either, with an early mc in feb and then falling again in early may i really do feel like i've been pregnant this whole year!! Only 9 wks left though, hope they go quickly!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Not long to go now jan mums to be :happydance:
it really does feel like we have been pregnant the whole year :lol: I just can't wait to meet my LO


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Just over 9 weeks for me too and i reckon the last 6 are gonna drag sooooo much because i won't be at work. That's the only downside to maternity leave; at least when I'm at work the weeks are whizzing by. I've started a collection of magazines and I'm trying desperately not to read them so I can save them for when I've got bugger all to do.:mrgreen: xx


----------



## Jox

10 weeks today till my due date!!!

I WILL have my LO within 12 weeks!! OMG!!!!

xxx


----------



## sharan

I have a little over 6 weeks to go! I had my first antenatal class yesterday that both the OH and I enjoyed and found interesting.


----------



## momiji

Jox said:


> 10 weeks today till my due date!!!
> 
> I WILL have my LO within 12 weeks!! OMG!!!!
> 
> xxx

So exciting :happydance:

I just had a big slap in the face by reality reading that :dohh: doesn't seem long at all now...

HAPPY 30 WEEKS to all the 28th of Jan girlies!!!!

xx


----------



## Jox

momiji said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks today till my due date!!!
> 
> I WILL have my LO within 12 weeks!! OMG!!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> So exciting :happydance:
> 
> I just had a big slap in the face by reality reading that :dohh: doesn't seem long at all now...
> 
> HAPPY 30 WEEKS to all the 28th of Jan girlies!!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Aww, happy 30 weeks to you to!!!

WOOHOO!!!

XXX


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Just over 9 weeks for me too and i reckon the last 6 are gonna drag sooooo much because i won't be at work. That's the only downside to maternity leave; at least when I'm at work the weeks are whizzing by. I've started a collection of magazines and I'm trying desperately not to read them so I can save them for when I've got bugger all to do.:mrgreen: xx

*I so wish i had work most of my pregnancy just to make everyday go faster lol but ill have been at home the whole 9 months!  but i never could find a flaming job before i was pregnant i had no luck when i was in early pregnancy  but it is boring being at home all the time i ended up cleaning all the time lol and now all i have is jezza kyle from half 1 til quarter to 4  or have a lazy day in bed. I brought quite a few magazines and iv read them all already might have to re-read them though cause there pregnancy ones so i can read the stage im at now ! 9 weeks to go offically tomorrow  and then you on sunday!  i still feel the next 2 months are going to drag  xx*​


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hows everyone doing then? 
Excited? Nervous? 

anyone feel blah? 


i just feel rundown and starting to feel heavier  lool
nothing else going on really except getting my 4d scan 4th december and going xmas shopping after  get it out the way .. doing that for my 18th (3rd december) as i cant do anything else unfortunatly lol.. 
xx​*


----------



## Nienna

Thank you Becyboo_x for reminder on my profile, I've been lost for ages so great to be getting back online! I'm due on the 9th Jan and I'm PINK!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to meet her! 
I must read back and see how your all doing! I hope everyone is well and enjoying it 
xxx


----------



## emalou90

okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.

im SO on the fence...
im finishing work in 2 weeks
im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?


my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.

sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx


----------



## Jox

emalou90 said:


> okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.
> 
> im SO on the fence...
> im finishing work in 2 weeks
> im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
> i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
> i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?
> 
> 
> my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
> thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.
> 
> sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx

Im not having it either...

Feel my risk is low as dont really come into contact with many people.

I also feel that in another 4 weeks or so baby should be fine.

I was told by my MW when i was 10 weeks preg that aslong as i got to 12 weeks i should be fine.

Just feel i would rather carry on the way i have been for the past 30 weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nienna said:


> Thank you Becyboo_x for reminder on my profile, I've been lost for ages so great to be getting back online! I'm due on the 9th Jan and I'm PINK!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to meet her!
> I must read back and see how your all doing! I hope everyone is well and enjoying it
> xxx

Its okay hunny :)!
congrats on :pink: 
xx


----------



## purple_jan

7 weeks to go and its BLUE for baby boy!
Finish work in 3 weeks time and looking forward to the 'break'.....


----------



## Nienna

Thankies doll x


----------



## Becyboo__x

emalou90 said:


> okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.
> 
> im SO on the fence...
> im finishing work in 2 weeks
> im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
> i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
> i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?
> 
> 
> my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
> thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.
> 
> sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx

*Im booked for mine tuesday.. alot of people have said the only side effects from it are achy arm.. i havent heard any other side effects.. really most people who are having it are the ones that work around alot of people or around alot of people or children that are more prone to catch bugs/flu. Im not and i dont get ill alot either but lately iv been feeling rundown and all flued up.. i just think if the jab was harmful they wouldnt offer it pregnant women they would do more research on it to be sure so it cant be that harmful that they would be risking lifes  thats my opinion anyway.. dont want anyone debating about it and stuff cause im no genius  Im just having it cause all my family have said it would be best idea and im stuck what to do .. but im going to just have it and not think about it aslong as bubs is wriggling about and being normal ill be happy  and ill be having my 4d scan over a week after my jab so if something looked wrong etc sure they would say  but who knows .. its everyone to there own i spose theres no wrong or right decision xx*​


----------



## emalou90

thanks becyboo_x
i agree with you too so i suppose i will get it :)
like i've pointed out worse case scenario they can get baby out no problems x


----------



## Becyboo__x

emalou90 said:


> thanks becyboo_x
> i agree with you too so i suppose i will get it :)
> like i've pointed out worse case scenario they can get baby out no problems x

*I posted a thread about it other week cause i didnt have a clue what to do.. and i got alot of responses people who have had it and havent.. im just worried over december and most of jan cause winter comes itll be my luck i get something and not have the jab as iv got alot of xmas shopping to do and seeing family etc i doubt i will get anything tbh but i think most people whos had it forget about it after abit .. aswell it depends where you live cause it says in england the cases are dropping and in like ireland there stil high thats what i read on bbc anyway..  just do whatever you think is best but theres no right or wrong i just cant see them giving it to old people with health problems and pregnant people if it is really dangerous or anything xx​*


----------



## emalou90

yeah well i dont think it's dangerous.
sounds harsh but im more worried that i'll get a cold after i have the jab! i dont cope well with being ill :(

but doesnt help how someone on facebook said..

'its not swine flu that kills you its phnemonia afterwards that does, get that vaccine'

i was like... F*** sake!!!!! that comment wasn't needed was it?! jeez. *rolls eyes* some people have no sensitivity xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i doubt youll get anything like that after.. gosh that was harsh them saying that its enough to think about having the jab or not no need thinking about phnemonia! wel usually they say after flu jabs you get a tiny bit of flu like symtoms after my dad had his seasonal one not long ago and he had side effects but i think most people do with that.. everyone so far has just said there arm was achy and stuff for few days or a headache .. nothing like being sick or really ill.. well when i have it tuesday ill let you know what it does to me thats if you dont defo have it and go before me lol xx*


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

emalou90 said:


> okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.
> 
> im SO on the fence...
> im finishing work in 2 weeks
> im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
> i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
> i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?
> 
> 
> my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
> thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.
> 
> sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx

I got a call from my surgery offering me it and I said I didn't want it. She wasn't all that surprised and actually said "not many people are love". I think if I was still in my 2nd tri I might have thought differently, i don't know :shrug: I developed a cold a couple of weeks ago and it's still lingering around now, but I'm a lot better than I was. I do think there are some particularly nasty bouts of flu going round; i was vomitting, had a headache and my temp was either soaring to dizzy heights or plummeting down lol. I never suspected it was swine flu because I've had flu like this before, but if i'd been in any doubts I probably would have opted for the vaccine and enquired about getting it. 
Take care ladies. xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

emalou90 said:


> okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.
> 
> im SO on the fence...
> im finishing work in 2 weeks
> im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
> i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
> i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?
> 
> 
> my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
> thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx

I got my vaccine on November 10th. I didn't have any side effects, just a sore spot on my arm where they injected it. My OB stongly recommended that I get it b/c swine flu can be very dangerous if you are in your 3rd tri. Also, I believe the baby gets the immunity as well. I sure don't want to be worrying about a newborn getting the swine flu. I am a teacher and many students in my school have or have had the swine flu already...I wasn't taking ANY chances! The seasonal flu shot is new every year, the swine flu vaccine was tested in the same way that the seasonal flu vaccine is year after year. Like I said, no side effects for me, and the baby has been as active as he was before I had the vaccine so I am not worried about him!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thought id just update.. (Hot Chocolate) as she was known as on BnB is now called (Vikz) she came on today saying she couldnt get on her old profile (dont know if anyone remembers her) but anyway shes due 10th jan  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Kittee is on *


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Well just thought I'd say... these last few weeks seem to be going really slow... and from everyone's bumps pictures, I just look and feel HUGE!... have a growth scan on the 7th Dec so looking forward to that...
Apart from being house-bound (docs orders)... not much else to report... little bored though!
How are the rest of you doing? Starting to "waddle" yet?

Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel im bored out my mind nothing to even do got my swine flu jab tuesday midwife wednesday but there both in the morning so not much to do after.. then week after all iv got is my birthday and 4d scan and if im lucky my mum will take me shopping to get xmas stuff out way finally.. i dont feel huge i dont feel like im growing much tbh but it says on websites theres a growth spurt coming but i dont know when proberley will just sneek up on me lol ill see how much iv grown wednesday  and hopefully get to finally see how much bubs weighs at 4d scan x*


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing great! My hip has started to hurt, usually at night but other than that, baby and me are doing great! 
If I've been walking for a bit I do start to waddle, so I try and limit how much walking I do lol. 

I am looking forward to my 36 week ultrasound though! Can't wait to see my little girl again :)


----------



## emalou90

Ryan's Mom said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> okay sorry girls for starting maybe a touchy topic, but would love to know who has had the swine flu vaccine and who hasnt and why for both.
> 
> im SO on the fence...
> im finishing work in 2 weeks
> im 32 weeks (so if there was an issue with the vaccine baby can be born safely so that doesnt bother me - sounds harsh)
> i don't get colds/flu very often if at all but when i do it tends to be bad
> i just worry about the effect after on myself, how terrible does that sound, but try to understand?
> 
> 
> my mum was ill last year after having her seasonal flu jab..
> thats the only reason what is putting me off. feeling dodgy afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i hope that all makes sense Garnets xxxx
> 
> I got my vaccine on November 10th. I didn't have any side effects, just a sore spot on my arm where they injected it. My OB stongly recommended that I get it b/c swine flu can be very dangerous if you are in your 3rd tri. Also, I believe the baby gets the immunity as well. I sure don't want to be worrying about a newborn getting the swine flu. I am a teacher and many students in my school have or have had the swine flu already...I wasn't taking ANY chances! The seasonal flu shot is new every year, the swine flu vaccine was tested in the same way that the seasonal flu vaccine is year after year. Like I said, no side effects for me, and the baby has been as active as he was before I had the vaccine so I am not worried about him!Click to expand...



I'm really glad you got it :) as you work in a school you're more likely to be in contact with it.
I tried to pursuede my mum to get it too because she works in a school aswell but theres no convincing her.
thanks for the reply.




- well after a lot of thinking, i'm not having it. not because of scaremongering or anything but it's just right for me not to have it.
i have a strong immune system, all my vitals have been perfect throughout my pregnancy and i've had no colds for years.
i've only ever had flu once and that was over christmas, i was in bed for 2 weeks and got over that.
Also i've only got work for 2 weeks now.. and can avoid all people with colds/illness after that :) yay for mini bottles of hand sanitiser x


----------



## priddy

Im fed up and bored!!!! Not sleeping great as sleep on side and waking with pains in hips/top leg ever hour or so. Dont seem to have much to do each day but have got growth scan thursday and hospital antenatal check so thats my looking forward to day of the week.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Zarababy1 is on 
and her due date is 20th not 24th 
xx*


----------



## sharan

Thanks BecyBoo I've updated those ones.

Also if the ladies want to change the name to 'Jewels' rather than 'Garnets' then let me know and I'll do so. I think Garnets was started from the 1st tri as its birthstone for Jan. But if the general consensus is 'Jewels' then 'Jewels' it will be.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*People have said it sounds better but i thought be better if it had a name to do with month like all the others.. December stars..February lovebugs etc but dont think anyone can think of one IMO i think it starting with j and second bit being j is abit too much but  

x*


----------



## sharan

Yeah that seems to be the general trend with all the other months so not sure what the other ladies think.


----------



## Kota

well it was originally suggested for the birthstone of that month and thats what the logo was designed for, I kinda like the 'garnets' as it specifies January rather then just any jewel, if that makes sense?


In other news I had my growth scan tonight, 32wks and still measuring on the 95th centile., baby head down and an estimated fetal weight of 5lb6oz already!! My god, this boy is going to be big!!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All (mini rant warning!)

Well I was really excited - Purchased a crib set (i.e. crib and 2 dressers) in oct - all going well, until when we put the crib together - noticed it was damaged... phoned the store - all sold out, found one in another store 30 mins away, went to get it... realised when we got it home... it was damaged... in the same place... long story short, after seeing 4-5 cribs in different stores, they all have the same damage, its a manufacturers "defect".... so the original store said they would special order it from the manufacturer... was told it came in today YAY.... 30 mins later, they called back - right part, WRONG COLOUR! ARGH!.... so she promises next 2 weeks...

RANT OVER - sorry had to share :)

Purple
x


----------



## x-kirsty-x

purpleish said:


> Hey All (mini rant warning!)
> 
> Well I was really excited - Purchased a crib set (i.e. crib and 2 dressers) in oct - all going well, until when we put the crib together - noticed it was damaged... phoned the store - all sold out, found one in another store 30 mins away, went to get it... realised when we got it home... it was damaged... in the same place... long story short, after seeing 4-5 cribs in different stores, they all have the same damage, its a manufacturers "defect".... so the original store said they would special order it from the manufacturer... was told it came in today YAY.... 30 mins later, they called back - right part, WRONG COLOUR! ARGH!.... so she promises next 2 weeks...
> 
> RANT OVER - sorry had to share :)
> 
> Purple
> x

Thats such a pain at least you noticed straight away and got it sorted!! I've not even took my moses basket out the box yet i'm so superstitious!! X x


----------



## 21Rach

heya my bump is a big blue 1 x x


----------



## ShellysBelly

I'm so flipping tired. Had to go into town after work as my car needed a trip to the garage. The 2.5 hours nearly killed me! Wouldn't mind but I didn't buy much. Thank Jeebus I don't have to do any Christmas shopping worth talking about this year! Slept like a log for a change though. Wish I was still in bed.

Zzzzz


----------



## ShellysBelly

Oh and +1 on remaining garnets. Where did this Jewels thing come out of anyway?


----------



## Pingu

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well? Not posted on here for a while, it has been a busy month.

Can't believe I am now approaching 32 weeks. Time has gone by soo fast. I only have 3 weeks left at work before I start my maternity leave!

I really like the name January Garnets :) xx


----------



## emalou90

WE'RE GARNETS.
lets stay with it :)




well i had a great night sleep but im still so tired! Grr and i have to work today. typical, why couldnt i have been tired yesterday x


----------



## sharan

I think Garnets it is then. There was another thread where some of the ladies said they prefered Jewels over Garnets so I thought I'd just ask.


----------



## emalou90

just seems silly to change it after allllllllllll this time
dont you think? x


----------



## sharan

Kota said:


> well it was originally suggested for the birthstone of that month and thats what the logo was designed for, I kinda like the 'garnets' as it specifies January rather then just any jewel, if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> In other news I had my growth scan tonight, 32wks and still measuring on the 95th centile., baby head down and an estimated fetal weight of 5lb6oz already!! My god, this boy is going to be big!!

Wow...that is a big baby. They do say that big babies are easier to give birth to. I'm only having my fundal height measured so not sure how accurate the graph plotting is at predicting Bub's weight. I know I'm currently abt the 55% percentile.


----------



## sharan

emalou90 said:


> just seems silly to change it after allllllllllll this time
> dont you think? x

Yeh just will leave it as it is.


----------



## purpleish

Hey all :).....
I like January Garnets.... sounds as though we're all doing ok.. heard on the news that Cumbria is still bad - hope none of you are affected by it!...
As for me... counting down the weeks until I can officially leave the house - not long to go... *grins*.....ironically, my maternity leave doesnt start until christmas eve... but hey ho!

Have a great day!

Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah as emalou said leave it as Garnets silly after weve been that since the start to change now and i like Garnets ! heehee 

I feel so poorly today and tired  i just dont know what to do with my self iv got nothing to do exactly but sit around but i just want my energy back again dont know why i feel so rundown need to perk up for my birthday and christmas but i bet ill feel 10x worse getting bigger etc  

Oh and purple_kiwi's (14th jan) dates have been changed to February she told me today she just forgot to re-post about it xXx*


----------



## Jox

i like garnets, i think everybody has got used to it now.

Cheer up Becy...not long now!!!

xxx


----------



## Kota

sharan said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> well it was originally suggested for the birthstone of that month and thats what the logo was designed for, I kinda like the 'garnets' as it specifies January rather then just any jewel, if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> In other news I had my growth scan tonight, 32wks and still measuring on the 95th centile., baby head down and an estimated fetal weight of 5lb6oz already!! My god, this boy is going to be big!!
> 
> Wow...that is a big baby. They do say that big babies are easier to give birth to. I'm only having my fundal height measured so not sure how accurate the graph plotting is at predicting Bub's weight. I know I'm currently abt the 55% percentile.Click to expand...

strangely my fundal height is measuring bang on target! he must be really squished up in there! :lol:
A few people have said that to me though, that its 'easier' to birth a big baby! Lets hope so hey!! lol,


----------



## Kota

Finally got my HIP grant though this morning!! :dance:
so have ordered my changing bag! Very excited!!


----------



## Mitsuko

Let's keep the name "January garnets", it's part of us now! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wish my surestart would come through its taking the piss now and annoying me lol as i need to get my xmas shopping done lol! x*


----------



## Kota

Becyboo__x said:


> *I wish my surestart would come through its taking the piss now and annoying me lol as i need to get my xmas shopping done lol! x*

Mine took 7wks from when I posted it off to them on the 6th October!


----------



## Becyboo__x

[/COLOR]


Kota said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I wish my surestart would come through its taking the piss now and annoying me lol as i need to get my xmas shopping done lol! x*
> 
> Mine took 7wks from when I posted it off to them on the 6th October!Click to expand...

*Is that the £190 one? *


----------



## Kota

Becyboo__x said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I wish my surestart would come through its taking the piss now and annoying me lol as i need to get my xmas shopping done lol! x*
> 
> Mine took 7wks from when I posted it off to them on the 6th October!Click to expand...
> 
> *Is that the £190 one? *Click to expand...


yep, sorry, think that mmight be different to the surestart?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Kota said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I wish my surestart would come through its taking the piss now and annoying me lol as i need to get my xmas shopping done lol! x*
> 
> Mine took 7wks from when I posted it off to them on the 6th October!Click to expand...
> 
> *Is that the £190 one? *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sorry, think that mmight be different to the surestart?Click to expand...

*Yeah surestart is the £500 one  ..HIPP is the £190 one.. i got the HIPP one within like 5 days of my form being sent off this one just seems to have got lost!  *


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi There, 

Please could you update me to Team Pink :)

Thanks


----------



## Perdita

Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.


----------



## sharan

Perdita said:


> Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.

I am so sorry to hear that. Would you like me to add small memorial next to your name on the list?


----------



## sharan

I've created a small memorial next to Perdita's name, I hope she doesn't mind.


----------



## Kota

sharan said:


> I've created a small memorial next to Perdita's name, I hope she doesn't mind.


Thats lovely, recognition always seems nicer then just 'ignoring' or removing. 

RIP little Evie. :cry:


----------



## sharan

Yeah I didn't just want to ignore it. I do hope she is ok. Our thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Perdita said:


> Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.

*
xx*


----------



## Jox

Perdita said:


> Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.

So Sorry :'-(

x


----------



## Pingu

Perdita said:


> Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.

So sorry hun. RIP Evie :hugs: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Anyone 32 weeks+ started drinking RLT? i dont know when to start *


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Becyboo__x said:


> *Anyone 32 weeks+ started drinking RLT? i dont know when to start *

I was told to drink it from 36 weeks but i'm not 100% xx


----------



## Jox

Whats RLT???

xxx


----------



## Jox

OMG i cant believe i hadnt noticed!!! IM on box number 8!!!!

I remember being so happy/excited about being on the middle box hehe!!!

xxx


----------



## sharan

I started drinking RLT from 32weeks after consulating my midwife. I started taking one cup a day then upped it to two cups a day yesterday. Will continue having two cups until next week when I'll increase it to 3 cups. I think its quite yummy so don't mind drinking it at all although I do get bad heartburn from it.


----------



## sharan

35 days to go now. I really can't wait for him to get here now. So badly want to hold him in my arms!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jox said:


> Whats RLT???
> 
> xxx

*Raspberry leaf tea.. 
makes your uterus stonger and more toned apparently and makes you have a easier labour but its just what gets said it might not be like that for everyone  but i agree it is yummy but i have to have a sugar in to make it abit sweetier  i know you can start from 32 weeks but i was unsure if its best to start from then or wait  i had one last night and bubs hasnt moved since! im abit worried lol  x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jox said:


> OMG i cant believe i hadnt noticed!!! IM on box number 8!!!!
> 
> I remember being so happy/excited about being on the middle box hehe!!!
> 
> xxx

*Me 2 i remember wanting to be near the end and getting dead excited and now im there!  its strange next box is 35+4 i think someone corrert me if im wrong  xx*


----------



## Nix

I bought some capsules today and have started taking them (now 34+2). The lady in Holland and Barrett tol dme to consult the midwife about how many to take but i think i will take one a day for a week then 2 and so on. xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Perdita said:


> Evie Sarah was stillborn on monday 23rd november at 11.31am. There's just nothing to be said.

so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> OMG i cant believe i hadnt noticed!!! IM on box number 8!!!!
> 
> I remember being so happy/excited about being on the middle box hehe!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> *Me 2 i remember wanting to be near the end and getting dead excited and now im there!  its strange next box is 35+4 i think someone corrert me if im wrong  xx*Click to expand...

Yeah 35+4 is the final box on the ticker. Wow...it will be so close when we hit that. I am due to hit it on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Kota

I started my RLT at 32wks, with 1 cup every 2days for the last week, this week I'll up it to 1cup every day, and then my intention is to go from there, 34wks do 1cup one day, 2 the next, for the week, 35wks, 2 cups a day, 36wks, 3cups/2cup alternative days, and by 37wks be on 3 cups a day, 

I really like the RL tea anyway and normally have 1-2cups of fruity flavoured herbal tea a day regardless so will just be replacing the flavour I'm having now with the RL.


----------



## Becyboo__x

sharan said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> OMG i cant believe i hadnt noticed!!! IM on box number 8!!!!
> 
> I remember being so happy/excited about being on the middle box hehe!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> *Me 2 i remember wanting to be near the end and getting dead excited and now im there!  its strange next box is 35+4 i think someone corrert me if im wrong  xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah 35+4 is the final box on the ticker. Wow...it will be so close when we hit that. I am due to hit it on Wednesday!!!Click to expand...

*It feels ages away for me! im only 32+2 lol another 3 week and 2days! lol i love moving up a box and spesh moving into last  x*


----------



## aussiemum

Hey I am due on 22nd January - am not 100% sure but leaning towards team blue according to scan. I have 3 blue already so am HOPING that they were wrong and could be pink


----------



## Becyboo__x

aussiemum said:


> Hey I am due on 22nd January - am not 100% sure but leaning towards team blue according to scan. I have 3 blue already so am HOPING that they were wrong and could be pink

*
same due date as me x*


----------



## ShellysBelly

So sorry for your loss Perdita. :(


----------



## Jox

i just had to share that including today i only have 19 days (working days) left at work!! I am soo excited!!! Wrapped all my xmas pressies yesterday so it is all starting to feel so real!!!

Just want to put my xmas decorations up now but have been told ive got to wait till 12th!!!!
 
xxx


----------



## sharan

Finish work is fab! I finished last week and am currently on annual leave until Xmas which is when my maternity leave kicks in. Although being at home now is making time go slower.


----------



## Jox

sharan said:


> Finish work is fab! I finished last week and am currently on annual leave until Xmas which is when my maternity leave kicks in. Although being at home now is making time go slower.

my Mat leave doesnt actually start till 11th jan but with xmas and a weeks holiday booked at beginning of Jan im finish on 24th Dec.

i cant wait to wake up each morning and know i can stay in bed if i want to. i have worked full time since i was 17 sooo cant wait for the break!!!

I bet im not saying that once LO is actually here tho!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jox said:


> i just had to share that including today i only have 19 days (working days) left at work!! I am soo excited!!! Wrapped all my xmas pressies yesterday so it is all starting to feel so real!!!
> 
> Just want to put my xmas decorations up now but have been told ive got to wait till 12th!!!!
> 
> xxx

*I think mine tree and everythings going up at weekend if not this weekend then itll be next depends when my sister comes back from uni cause we tend to always do it together lol cant wait for it to go up so it feels closer *


----------



## Pingu

I have 11 working days left at work. I have annual leave to use up so don't start my actual maternity leave until 11th January. I can't wait now, I feel so tired and heavy!

So excited for crimbo, we are putting our tree up on Saturday :) xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I've still got to buy some more xmas decorations as it seems we threw ours out by mistake when we moved ooops :dohh:
Always put ours up 12 days before and take down 12 after so that makes it sunday 13th and i can't wait now! I've bought some star shaped twinkly lights to wrap around the staircase and banister, so i'm really looking foward to seeing how they look. I've bought hubby a santa hat and beard as a joke too, but i expect him to wear it on xmas day or woe betide him! :mrgreen: xx


----------



## ellie27

15 and a half days left of work before the school Christmas holidays begin - I am a school teacher!!

So, maternity leave will officially begin after the holidays on 5th of January - nicely timed!

Now that I see the end in sight I am wishing the days away - I am having no bother at work - dont feel pregnant at all - and still on my feet all day long - but roll on the next 3 weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## priddy

Im so impatient now!!! Spent the weekend in hosp and was with all ladys just starting labour then saw all the newborns its made me desperate for these weeks to pass!!!! Just feel want go sleep and wake up at 38wks when cud happen anytime!!!


----------



## Xinola

Glad to see that some of you are already on your leave! I was exactly thinking what Sharan said about feeling that time goes slower... I'm sure that I'll feel like that sometimes.

I also have to take some annual leave, which begins on the 10th of December!!! So, I'm almost there, just few more days of work and I'll be able to spend time as I please (or so I want to think). My maternity leave starts on the 4th of January.

Yet, let me tell you something mad. A friend told me that on the day her sister started her maternity leave, she gave birth!!! She was 35wks pregnant, and everything went so fast (the labour lasted only 2 hours), that she was very shocked! :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## sharan

Xinola said:


> Glad to see that some of you are already on your leave! I was exactly thinking what Sharan said about feeling that time goes slower... I'm sure that I'll feel like that sometimes.
> 
> I also have to take some annual leave, which begins on the 10th of December!!! So, I'm almost there, just few more days of work and I'll be able to spend time as I please (or so I want to think). My maternity leave starts on the 4th of January.
> 
> Yet, let me tell you something mad. A friend told me that on the day her sister started her maternity leave, she gave birth!!! She was 35wks pregnant, and everything went so fast (the labour lasted only 2 hours), that she was very shocked! :wacko:
> 
> :flower:

Wow...35 weeks. My MIL is convinced that Bubs is going to arrive early but at 38 weeks. I'm ok with Bubs coming any time after 37 weeks. 

But time really does drag it's feet when your sat home with nothing to do.


----------



## imace

I can't wait for Christmas. It's helping me take my mind off the time left to wait for bubs. I bought and wrapped all my presents, and the tree is going up tomorrow!!


----------



## Nic1107

Can you put me down for Jan. 18? Team pink!


----------



## Kota

NEXT MONTH!! NEXT MONTH!! 

We can now say that our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Xinola

Kota said:


> NEXT MONTH!! NEXT MONTH!!
> 
> We can now say that our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes, I know!! I still get surprised when I say that I'm due in 5 wks or so....


----------



## Jox

Kota said:


> NEXT MONTH!! NEXT MONTH!!
> 
> We can now say that our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG how scary does that sound!!! Im soooo excited!!!

xxx


----------



## sharan

Oh my days! A little over 4 weeks to go!


----------



## sharan

imace said:


> I can't wait for Christmas. It's helping me take my mind off the time left to wait for bubs. I bought and wrapped all my presents, and the tree is going up tomorrow!!

Xmas is a good distraction and is perfectly timed just before Moo Moo's due date.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Kota said:



> NEXT MONTH!! NEXT MONTH!!
> 
> We can now say that our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Yay  *


----------



## sweetie_c

Not long to go :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Nope not long at all. I bought my nursing bras today and have packed them into my hospital bag. So now I am ready to go whenever Moo Moo decides to make an appearance.


----------



## sharan

One more month to go!!!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

1 month to go for me as of today, I just want to meet my LO now can't wait any longer :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Had my 4d scan today! :] was amazing iv been told im looking a week ahead of my due date too  lol which is scary heehee he weighs just over 5lbs 
x*


----------



## sweetie_c

Becyboo_x thats great so you could be meeting your LO sooner than you think


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope so :] i just want to get to 37 weeks then he can come anytime after midwifes told me hes about ready lol she thinks hes going to come before my due date lol! and the person at 4d scan told me same  ill be like loads overdue now lol  x*


----------



## sharan

I'm really hoping that my Moo Moo comes very soon. I'm 37 weeks next week Sat so anytime after that is good.


----------



## Mitsuko

Can't believe some of us are going to be full term in less than a week! :)


----------



## sharan

Mitsuko said:


> Can't believe some of us are going to be full term in less than a week! :)

I know it is quite shocking. I can't wait. It'll be such a massive milestone reached. Then Operation 'Get me out of here' will begin.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Becyboo__x said:


> *Had my 4d scan today! :] was amazing iv been told im looking a week ahead of my due date too  lol which is scary heehee he weighs just over 5lbs
> x*

Glad you enjoyed the scan hun and wow - 5lb! I don't know how big Egglet is but judging by how heavy i feel i reckon he can't be far off that :D:D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Heehee wel on my ticker it tells me the average weight and thats says 4.75lbs for the week i am but the doctor that did my 4d scan said im looking about 34weeks i was like  lol but hes told me if i have baby on time itll be 15th not 22nd lol im just glad hes a good weight  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm the only one due on the 29th! I feel alone! lol


----------



## flowertot

Glad your scan went well Becy and hope you had a lovely birthday xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i was the only one due on 22nd but someone else is now but dont think they come on much lol *


----------



## priddy

My midwife told me today she thinks I will have my baby wk after next!!! She says just had feeling, told her cant as daughters birthday next fri 11th and cant have two so close together!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh dear 
i just got told hes all snuggled up really low and looks ready to come but then again he looks comfy haha.. lets hope they stay cooking till after christmas! :] 

Oh and i found it weird how im dot on 37 weeks on new years day! must be a blessing  x*


----------



## priddy

Im thinking my bubs is very low as I constantly want to wee but with nothing there as just been!!! Must remember if have any more babies to not be heavily pregnant at xmas shopping time!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep i agree! i did mine friday well i didnt even get much  and i was exhaused after like an hour! i was walking so slow round everywhere  this man barged into back of my leg with a pushchair aswell  just cause he was in a rush and instead of saying 'sorry' he had a go at me and started swearing  so my mum ripped his head off and told him he should be more careful as im pregnant lol! even though it was only into the back of me still stupid man lol.. im doing rest my bits online  seems best way no ques or walking or bah carrying *


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey Garnets, is anyone else's bump getting quite painful now? I'm sorry to moan but I feel like i have a permanant tummy ache, mixed in with period-like cramps, bloatedness and a feeling of being pulled down, like gravity is working overtime on my bump. I literally feel like my bump is pulling me down and I swear I'm starting to walk like Quasimodo! :hissy: Sleep was my last sanctuary and I can't even thoroughly enjoy that any longer because if the pillow slips out from under my bump I wake up from the pain and discomfort in my tummy. :growlmad: xx


----------



## sweetie_c

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm the only one due on the 29th! I feel alone! lol

You never Know your LO could arrive before due date


----------



## sweetie_c

Any garnet due the first week & got everthing they need yet? Also have you got the cot/cotbed ready with the sheets fitted etc?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i havent even got a cot .. 
not getting one til hes ready to move into one lol but for the fact im moving not long after hes born so no point putting one together and having to take it apart again to move  but hes got a moses basket :]*


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey Garnets, is anyone else's bump getting quite painful now? I'm sorry to moan but I feel like i have a permanant tummy ache, mixed in with period-like cramps, bloatedness and a feeling of being pulled down, like gravity is working overtime on my bump. I literally feel like my bump is pulling me down and I swear I'm starting to walk like Quasimodo! :hissy: Sleep was my last sanctuary and I can't even thoroughly enjoy that any longer because if the pillow slips out from under my bump I wake up from the pain and discomfort in my tummy. :growlmad: xx

*Iv started to get pains now but mine are tightening pains  i was getting out the bath yesterday and i thought i wouldnt be able to lol was in alot of pain  my belly is like solid aswell so its getting painful i wont even start cause im a windger  but at this moment i actually feel sick  had breakfast and cuppa to try feel better but i feel worse lol! but today and thursday ment to be getting deliverys and they tend to come between 8am-11am so iv got to get up and wait  hate that but if i dont get up ill have to go post office thats like in town and i cant get there  hope your well other then your tummy pains hunny  x*


----------



## sharan

I'm beginning to find night times very uncomfortable now. I'm lucky to get a few hours sleep. I've been getting really bad lower back pain and just below my bump the pain is similar to period pain cramp. I know Moo Moo has come down lower because I feel him really squirming around down there. I was 4/5ths at 35 wk appointment. Will find out how low down he is now at my next appointment this Thursday.


----------



## jem02

Hi girls- had my mw apt on Friday and baby is breech so just hoping they move in time. 

Becky my bump is solid too mw said it's babys positioning so nothing to worry about xx


----------



## sharan

sweetie_c said:


> Any garnet due the first week & got everthing they need yet? Also have you got the cot/cotbed ready with the sheets fitted etc?

I've set up the cot in our room just need to get the fitted sheets. The other thing I really need to get is thin blankets to swaddle in. I've bought a two thicker wool blankets but not the thinner ones. Any suggestions as to where I can get those from?


----------



## Kota

I'm almost there, if Oompa decided to come tomorrow then we have enough to get us through... except a blanket!! but they're now on order! :lol: Bed is all set up, drawers packed with clothes, everything sitting and waiting, (if not somewhat still disorganised). 

As for the bump, yep, mine often feels really heavy and sore, and is tight and hard more then its not, can really feel Oompa wiggling right down low and constantly pressing on my foo-foo. Sleeping is becoming impossible, I still get about 5-6hrs a night, but never for longer then about 1.5hrs at a time before I have to get up to pee or change positions. 
Still, not long to go...


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh i hope babys engaged when i go to my ext appointment  cause if he goes engaged i dont think hell come un engaged cause hes been head down since october! and as he still is now definatly as seen from my recent scan i think hell be a good baby lol.. my next appointments 16th december so be nearly 35 weeks 

Im same with the sleeping i got no sleep last night  feel like crap today cause i was tossing and turning and looking what time it was every hour! i tend to get the lower movements and pushing down near my fluflu  scares me thinking hes going to come lol silly as it sounds!*


----------



## sweetie_c

sharan said:


> sweetie_c said:
> 
> 
> Any garnet due the first week & got everthing they need yet? Also have you got the cot/cotbed ready with the sheets fitted etc?
> 
> I've set up the cot in our room just need to get the fitted sheets. The other thing I really need to get is thin blankets to swaddle in. I've bought a two thicker wool blankets but not the thinner ones. Any suggestions as to where I can get those from?Click to expand...

We have the cot set up I have brought fitted sheets and thick blankets haven't thought of a thinner blanket (maybe you can try mothercare if they sellt hem). Not sure if I'm just gonna use the 1 blanket or two.


----------



## Jox

Hello All,

how is everyone getting on??

I see my MW tomorrow and really excited as gonna start the process of arranging a home birth (fingers crossed)!!

Hope you are all well!! Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??

xxx


----------



## jen1604

Jox said:


> Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??
> 
> xxx

I've been thinking this too!!I reckon we will start hearing about the arrival of a few little 'garnets' within the next week ;) 

Am feeling exhausted,so ready to have my little man here now,don't think I can do until January 6th :( Anyone else just completely worn out?xxx


----------



## Jox

jen1604 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??
> 
> xxx
> 
> I've been thinking this too!!I reckon we will start hearing about the arrival of a few little 'garnets' within the next week ;)
> 
> Am feeling exhausted,so ready to have my little man here now,don't think I can do until January 6th :( Anyone else just completely worn out?xxxClick to expand...

Im 3 weeks behind you and still feeling fine really. Went to ante antal at the weekend which has made me actually start thinking about LO arriving but other than that im still waiting for the pregnancy feelings to kick in i.e morning sickness, sleepless nights, constant toilet visits, back ache etc

I know im lucky to not be suffering with it but feel like im kinda missing out on the whole pregnancy routine. wondering when im gonna feel like 'i really need to get this baby out'!!!

xxx


----------



## jen1604

Jox said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??
> 
> xxx
> 
> I've been thinking this too!!I reckon we will start hearing about the arrival of a few little 'garnets' within the next week ;)
> 
> Am feeling exhausted,so ready to have my little man here now,don't think I can do until January 6th :( Anyone else just completely worn out?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im 3 weeks behind you and still feeling fine really. Went to ante antal at the weekend which has made me actually start thinking about LO arriving but other than that im still waiting for the pregnancy feelings to kick in i.e morning sickness, sleepless nights, constant toilet visits, back ache etc
> 
> I know im lucky to not be suffering with it but feel like im kinda missing out on the whole pregnancy routine. wondering when im gonna feel like 'i really need to get this baby out'!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You lucky lady!You must just be one of the people that naturally 'takes' to being pregnant well!xxxx


----------



## emalou90

argh who's on their last ticker box now? :D meeeeeeee x


----------



## jen1604

emalou90 said:


> argh who's on their last ticker box now? :D meeeeeeee x

:happydance: Not long now!!xxx


----------



## pinklizz

Due date 29th January - team yellow for me!!


----------



## Jox

pinklizz said:


> Due date 29th January - team yellow for me!!

1 day after me and im also team yellow!! x


----------



## Jox

jen1604 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??
> 
> xxx
> 
> I've been thinking this too!!I reckon we will start hearing about the arrival of a few little 'garnets' within the next week ;)
> 
> Am feeling exhausted,so ready to have my little man here now,don't think I can do until January 6th :( Anyone else just completely worn out?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im 3 weeks behind you and still feeling fine really. Went to ante antal at the weekend which has made me actually start thinking about LO arriving but other than that im still waiting for the pregnancy feelings to kick in i.e morning sickness, sleepless nights, constant toilet visits, back ache etc
> 
> I know im lucky to not be suffering with it but feel like im kinda missing out on the whole pregnancy routine. wondering when im gonna feel like 'i really need to get this baby out'!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You lucky lady!You must just be one of the people that naturally 'takes' to being pregnant well!xxxxClick to expand...

I hope so...just hope labour goes as well!! lol

xxx


----------



## sweetie_c

Not long now before garnet babies start arriving, come on babies hurry up and cook :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

emalou90 said:


> argh who's on their last ticker box now? :D meeeeeeee x

*Jealious!! 
i wana be in it another like 2 week til i get there yet! i would be there in 6days cause im measuring a week ahead but i dont see the point in me changing my ticker and due date just see what happens nearer time  x*


----------



## sharan

jen1604 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Surely can only be a matter of days before the first 'garnet' arrives??
> 
> xxx
> 
> I've been thinking this too!!I reckon we will start hearing about the arrival of a few little 'garnets' within the next week ;)
> 
> Am feeling exhausted,so ready to have my little man here now,don't think I can do until January 6th :( Anyone else just completely worn out?xxxClick to expand...

I am starting to feel like that now. I have been getting really bad lower back pains as of the last week and period type cramps under my bump. 

I was told Moo Moo was now 3/5th palpable so he is moving in the right direction, thankfully. 

I can't wait for him to get here now. I can't believe he is going to be full term on Saturday. These months have really flew by when I look back.


----------



## emalou90

Becyboo__x said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> argh who's on their last ticker box now? :D meeeeeeee x
> 
> *Jealious!!
> i wana be in it another like 2 week til i get there yet! i would be there in 6days cause im measuring a week ahead but i dont see the point in me changing my ticker and due date just see what happens nearer time  x*Click to expand...


Yeah you never know just because your measuring a week over doesnt mean bubs will want to come out quicker ;) hehe.




- urgh girlies, my bump is so HARD! and this little one has her legs stuffed into my ribs all day :growlmad:


----------



## priddy

Docs said today they will induce me around 38 wks so not be long for me also because the sonic aid had no batteries in it doc did a mini scan to check everything so got another quick peek !! Also head was 4/5ths today so going in right direction!!!!


----------



## Xinola

On my 36wks + 3 today. On annual leave prior to maternity leave. Hoping for a homebirth! So still telling my lo to wait until the 37th week and then to come whenever s/he wants!

I'm just like you ladies, very excited and can't wait to meet the still called _Stowaway Passenger_. We've washed all the clothes, and I'm still making few extra bedsheets for baby. I just don't want to loose my tiny tiny patience.

My oh is getting impatient as well. I'm actually thinking that he has developed some sort of 'baby brain male syndrome' if something like that could be said! Since Wednesday he has become a bit goofy, which is not convinient for me! I told him this morning to start taking vitamin B complex to get that brain in good shape :thumbup:

Best of luck to all the garnets. Can't wait to hear who's baby has arrived :hugs:


----------



## sweetie_c

Xinola :lol: your DH def has some pregnancy brain. Think
mine does too aww....bless them


----------



## sharan

I had the worst night by far last night. As soon as I hit my bed my back started to twinge. Then about 2am I had massive urge to pee. As soon as I was done the whole of my lower bump started to hurt and tighten up. I managed to get back into bed and tried to get back to sleep. But then my back really started to hurt. It was the most extruciating pain ever. All I wanted to do was cry. It was like the worst period pain ever. I wanted to wake my OH up but thought I don't want to ruin his sleep too. So took some deep breaths in which kind of helped. Then the whole night through every time I moved I would wake up because of the pain. If I was like that last night then how on earth am I going to cope with labour pains and contractions?


----------



## jen1604

sharan said:


> I had the worst night by far last night. As soon as I hit my bed my back started to twinge. Then about 2am I had massive urge to pee. As soon as I was done the whole of my lower bump started to hurt and tighten up. I managed to get back into bed and tried to get back to sleep. But then my back really started to hurt. It was the most extruciating pain ever. All I wanted to do was cry. It was like the worst period pain ever. I wanted to wake my OH up but thought I don't want to ruin his sleep too. So took some deep breaths in which kind of helped. Then the whole night through every time I moved I would wake up because of the pain. If I was like that last night then how on earth am I going to cope with labour pains and contractions?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I bet you must be knackered today hon?

The only thing I can suggest is if it happens again get yourself into a warm bath,thats what I do when I get a bad set of Braxton Hicks,always makes them easier to cope with.

And I know its hard to think this when youre in pain but just remember,with every false contraction your body is getting more and more prepared to get your little one out so they are making things easier for you in the long run 
:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Jox

Saw my MW today and she has put me down for a home birth!! im soo happy!!

See her new yaers eve to plan it all.

Just got to keep my legs crossed and make sure LO doesnt come before 37 weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jox said:


> Saw my MW today and she has put me down for a home birth!! im soo happy!!
> 
> See her new yaers eve to plan it all.
> 
> Just got to keep my legs crossed and make sure LO doesnt come before 37 weeks!!!
> 
> xxx

*
xx*


----------



## sharan

jen1604 said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> I had the worst night by far last night. As soon as I hit my bed my back started to twinge. Then about 2am I had massive urge to pee. As soon as I was done the whole of my lower bump started to hurt and tighten up. I managed to get back into bed and tried to get back to sleep. But then my back really started to hurt. It was the most extruciating pain ever. All I wanted to do was cry. It was like the worst period pain ever. I wanted to wake my OH up but thought I don't want to ruin his sleep too. So took some deep breaths in which kind of helped. Then the whole night through every time I moved I would wake up because of the pain. If I was like that last night then how on earth am I going to cope with labour pains and contractions?
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I bet you must be knackered today hon?
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is if it happens again get yourself into a warm bath,thats what I do when I get a bad set of Braxton Hicks,always makes them easier to cope with.
> 
> And I know its hard to think this when youre in pain but just remember,with every false contraction your body is getting more and more prepared to get your little one out so they are making things easier for you in the long run
> :hugs: xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Just had another bout of it a little while ago whilst I was making dinner. OH had to take over as I could not stand. 

I really do hope that the B-day isn't too far away.


----------



## ellie27

So, this pregnancy has gone by so quickly for me. 

No aches/pains/sickness/tiredness - nothing. Have not felt pregnant either! It has been great - loving every minute of it.......until yesterday!!

So, while sitting on the sofa watching telly last night I suddenly had 2 sharp pains in my back - and then a couple more while I was in bed last night.

And today my back has been really sore - it hurts just getting in/out of the car!!! I am now walking funny too!

I am starting to feel pregnant!!


----------



## sharan

ellie27 said:


> So, this pregnancy has gone by so quickly for me.
> 
> No aches/pains/sickness/tiredness - nothing. Have not felt pregnant either! It has been great - loving every minute of it.......until yesterday!!
> 
> So, while sitting on the sofa watching telly last night I suddenly had 2 sharp pains in my back - and then a couple more while I was in bed last night.
> 
> And today my back has been really sore - it hurts just getting in/out of the car!!! I am now walking funny too!
> 
> I am starting to feel pregnant!!

Is your pain one sided too? Mine is predominately on my left side.


----------



## Mitsuko

Sharan's baby reaches full term today! Congratulations! (Or is it tomorrow?)

I can't believe we will have the first garnets in the coming weeks!


----------



## emalou90

29 days for me Garnets! :o scary...
i'm shocked seeing all these March ladies popping into third tri! how weird is that?!!! xxx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

25 days for me! Anyone else think its scary counting days rather than wks!! :) xx


----------



## purplerat

Yeah definately scary! Makes it seem so much more real.

Yesterday in the morning I had this period type cramp for about 3 minutes in my back and tummy and then once again in the evening for the same amount of time. Is that a Braxton Hicks contraction? It was quite painful though and didn't think they were meant to be!


----------



## sharan

Mitsuko said:


> Sharan's baby reaches full term today! Congratulations! (Or is it tomorrow?)
> 
> I can't believe we will have the first garnets in the coming weeks!

Yup, full term today! So thank you! Can't believe it though. Only 21 days to go (or sooner hopefully). Wow it is scary!


----------



## Mitsuko

x-kirsty-x said:


> 25 days for me! Anyone else think its scary counting days rather than wks!! :) xx

I do! 6 weeks versus 42 days... Scary!


----------



## Mitsuko

For the impatients among us:

35 December stars have announced the birth of their LO
28 gave birth BEFORE their due date
3 gave birth ON their due date
3 gave birth AFTER their due date

:)


----------



## emalou90

SCARY STUFF for december stars!!!

proves my point that most babies come slightly early :)


----------



## sweetie_c

Mitsuko said:


> For the impatients among us:
> 
> 35 December stars have announced the birth of their LO
> 28 gave birth BEFORE their due date
> 3 gave birth ON their due date
> 3 gave birth AFTER their due date
> 
> :)

Thanks interesting facts :thumbup:


----------



## Xinola

Congratulations Sharan. I'm full-term tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Mitsuko

emalou90 said:


> SCARY STUFF for december stars!!!
> 
> proves my point that most babies come slightly early :)

I was curious about it because I _feel_ my LO will be arriving late. I might still be in the minority!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Well its been a while since I posted - cant believe we're almost there.. have to get through Christmas first though! Finally been given the OK to get out of the house - (was under bed/house arrest since Wk 30)... which is great - Last scan went well, baby was in the 38% percentile.. and estimated that birth weight will be over 7lbs.. will see!
Anyone else getting nervous about DD?

Hope you're all well,

Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I have a feeling ill be overdue but then again everyone else in family think ill be early lol but apparently im measuring a week ahead anyways so would make sense if i do go early lol... cant wait now  

my cot arrived this morning and i had to assemble it cause im impatient was ment to be leaving it till he needs it lol but oh well.. i just need to get a mattress and bedding for it now lol but its all up and in the room just need to wait til after christmas to get the room sorted out properly when my sisters gone back to uni again  *


----------



## sharan

sweetie_c said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> For the impatients among us:
> 
> 35 December stars have announced the birth of their LO
> 28 gave birth BEFORE their due date
> 3 gave birth ON their due date
> 3 gave birth AFTER their due date
> 
> :)
> 
> Thanks interesting facts :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow...I'm hoping I'm one of those that gives birth early. Any time about now will do!


----------



## purpleish

I have to say that I hope mine arrives about 5-7 days early... and def' not late!
Have to wait and see - perhaps those stop contraction drugs at 30 weeks may have impacted things - will have to wait and see!
Purple
x


----------



## jen1604

Mitsuko said:


> For the impatients among us:
> 
> 35 December stars have announced the birth of their LO
> 28 gave birth BEFORE their due date
> 3 gave birth ON their due date
> 3 gave birth AFTER their due date
> 
> :)


Wow,thats really interesting :flower: Thank you!I thought most babies came slightly late so obviously I was wrong.

I'm full term tomorrow,plus I have a scan to check little man is head down so I can (hopefully) have a home birth :happydance: xxx


----------



## Jox

Mitsuko said:


> For the impatients among us:
> 
> 35 December stars have announced the birth of their LO
> 28 gave birth BEFORE their due date
> 3 gave birth ON their due date
> 3 gave birth AFTER their due date
> 
> :)

that is so good to know!!

im sensing my LO will arrive around 15th to 20th jan, so about 1-2 weeks before due date...fingers crossed!!!

xxx


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
So to clarify, is 38wks considered full term?
Thanks
Purple


----------



## Becyboo__x

*37 weeks is full term x *


----------



## New2Bumps

Yep, 37 weeks is *full term!!!*

From 37 weeks I'll be on the rasperry leaf tablets, bouncing on the birthing ball and eating at least one curry a week!


----------



## Mrs Dot

Scary stuff ladies as January gets ever closer! Anyone else starting to utterly brick it?!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i started drinking raspberry tea since 32 weeks  and i love it now might up it to 2 cups a day on friday good job it doesnt help labour come  even if the myths are true or not about that hasnt made me feel any different so far lol! *


----------



## emalou90

New2Bumps said:


> Yep, 37 weeks is *full term!!!*
> 
> From 37 weeks I'll be on the rasperry leaf tablets, bouncing on the birthing ball and eating at least one curry a week!


i can see you nowwww!!

bounce bounce bouce

sip sip raspberry tea

nom nom curry

*throw up*


haha :haha:


----------



## momiji

Mrs Dot said:


> Scary stuff ladies as January gets ever closer! Anyone else starting to utterly brick it?!!!

ME, ME, ME!!!!!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## Kota

Interesting figures they are.. I wonder how many of them are first babies? as those are the ones that are apparently more likely to come late!!

I keep telling myself that it could be anywhere from 2-7wks still... as I don't want to get fixated on my due date. still.. 2wks is wayyyyyyyyyyyy to soon, not ready for that.. and 7wks is wayyyyyyyyyy to far away! :haha: 
I'm thinking I'd like about 3-4wks thanks Oompa!! :lol: 

Already on the RLT, have been since about 32wks, starting at just the occasional cup when I remembered up until now where I'm making sure I have a cup or 2 a day. 
Wish this baby would drop though... my lungs are sooooo squashed up walking anywhere without getting out of breath is impossible.


----------



## sharan

Does anyone find not knowing the date very annoying? I am a very organised person and like to know what is happening when. So not knowing exactly when LO is going to arrive is very frustrating. I know he will be here by the 16th Jan as my NHS won't allow me to go over 14 days past due date but knowing he it's anytime between now and then is frustrating!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Stinkyloo

Hi, 

Can you please update the thread that my January Garnet has arrived 2 weeks and 4 days early...

Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz. :baby:

We are all doing well...although more sleep would be good!! :coffee:

Thanks

Lucy x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats 
xx*


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Lucy!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Stinkyloo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please update the thread that my January Garnet has arrived 2 weeks and 4 days early...
> 
> Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz. :baby:
> 
> We are all doing well...although more sleep would be good!! :coffee:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucy x

Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jox

Stinkyloo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please update the thread that my January Garnet has arrived 2 weeks and 4 days early...
> 
> Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz. :baby:
> 
> We are all doing well...although more sleep would be good!! :coffee:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucy x

the first of the garnets arrived...woohoo!!! congrats!!!

xxx


----------



## buttons1

congrats Lucy


----------



## flowertot

yay congrats!!. i'm sure the rest will start to arrive thick and fast soon!!


----------



## Nix

Stinkyloo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please update the thread that my January Garnet has arrived 2 weeks and 4 days early...
> 
> Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz. :baby:
> 
> We are all doing well...although more sleep would be good!! :coffee:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucy x

Congratulations. Thats excellant news.

I am 37 weeks tomorrow and starting to get very nervous. xx


----------



## Xinola

Wow :happydance::happydance: It has started!!! I'm glad to hear you are fine.

Congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Congratulations lucy, cant believe were getting jan babies already xxx


----------



## Kota

Congratulations to the first Garnet baby!!! :dance:

wow... they'll start coming thick and fast soon.


----------



## lalalen

Wow - now I'm scared! I'm due on the 4th Jan, so we're on alert... especially as I'm a) huge and b) am getting quite a lot of lower back pain and Braxton Hicks!

Hope all the garnets have a good Christmas! xxx


----------



## priddy

Hi ladies hope everyones well, just wondering how many of yu are like me very impatient and planning n trying everything to encourage the birth?? Im going shopping tomorrow for all the remedies may look like a mad womans shopping basket!!!!!! I shudnt be to impatient as know gonna be induced around 38 wks but so need and want my baby here as soon as poss after the 37 wk point!!!


----------



## Jox

i have plans that from the 7th jan i will be doing EVERYTHING i can to get my LO out. Really want my home birth so dont want to go over due!!!

xxx


----------



## sharan

Awww...wow Stinkyloo thats amazing news! Congrats! I am a little envious I must admit. I'm due date was the day after yours and I'm sitting here hoping he would hurry up! I'll update the 1st page for you as soon as I am on my laptop.


----------



## WW1

Congrats Stinkyloo!

Now the garnets are starting to arrive, it's all becoming very real indeed!


----------



## sharan

Updated with the new arrival....x


----------



## Stinkyloo

Thanks everyone. 

The last few weeks of my pregnancy had been a bit hectic...

...first I was referred for day care at hospital due to high blood pressure (which wasn't really a problem in the end)...

...then I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes...so had to be monitored twice weekly...

...and then they discovered I had a dodgy liver...so was admitted to hospital for 6 days...

...was finally released on the proviso that I came back for monitoring every day...

...And finally they gave me a date for induction (at 37w + 2days).

Upon examination - I was already 2-3cm dilated, with bulging waters...

...so no induction given, and my waters were broken the next morning at 7am. 

Approximately 12 hours later, Ollie was born having been assisted by ventouse (which fell off before he was out), and finally forceps! 

As a result, he looked quite beaten up, and I feel very beaten up (down there)!!

Despite all that - I wouldn't change anything for the world...I've never felt such unconditional love! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1010007.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13









P1010026.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww hes a stunner!
and well done with the labour x*


----------



## sharan

Awww...he is gorgeous hun! Congrats once again!


----------



## bekkie

aw congratulations! he's adorable!


----------



## purpleish

Congrats Lucy!

I'm officially 36 weeks today, saw my doc and she said I'm 2cm dialated... although baby is still very high up etc... so told him he has to stay put for xmas and new year then he can make an appearance lol :)

Purple


----------



## jem02

Awww congrats our first garnet :)

I'm in 'early labour' baby trying to vet out but cervix closed having irregular contractions and back pain but keeping my legs crossed as long as pos. I've had steroids etc for babys lungs and was scanned on sat and baby weighing approx 4.8lbs xx


----------



## Mitsuko

OMG! This is so exciting! Congratulations to Stinkyloo and her brand new garnet!


----------



## Zarababy1

Cant belive everyones gunna be at it soon!!! 5 more weeks for me now altho i thought i might have been next today very strong BH! i'll be hear untill feb i recon! hope everys ones ok xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jem keep LO in abit longer  
cause if you have yours itll scare me even more that mines guna arrive sooner then i think lol x*


----------



## Jox

Becy...im loving your name choice!!!

xxx

im getting so excited now...wanna meet my LO!!

xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

oh yeah becy i didnt notice you'd picked a name! woop well done about time! cant belive this threads going too start filling up with babys very quickly soon!!!!


----------



## sharan

jem02 said:


> Awww congrats our first garnet :)
> 
> I'm in 'early labour' baby trying to vet out but cervix closed having irregular contractions and back pain but keeping my legs crossed as long as pos. I've had steroids etc for babys lungs and was scanned on sat and baby weighing approx 4.8lbs xx

Fingers x'd that LO stays where they are for a little while longer.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanks Jo  not many people like it i asked on a thread ages ago and i got alot of negative comments about it but hey ho its my baby ill name him what i want lol! but yeah iv finally come to a decision 

 Zara finally ayy  xx*


----------



## Jox

jace is lovely...i love names tht arent too unusual but are uncommon.

sort of thing we will be going with...once we know what LO is!!!

I cant wait to see all the garnet announcements but just KNOW that im gonna be one of the last!!!

xxx


----------



## Kota

What a beautiful little boy!! Congrats and hope everything is going well Stinkyloo!!!


in answer to the 'are you going to be trying anything' question... YES!! Once I hit 38 wks (3rd Jan) then it will be all systems go... I do NOT want to be going overdue!!


----------



## ShellysBelly

Congrats Stinkyloo!

Flipping hell, here we go!

My LO's Head is 1/5 engaged / 4/5 palpable and he's in his perfect position, and my cervix is so soft it's almost non-existent.

Still think I'll go overdue though! Definitely don't want him coming before 37 weeks!


----------



## sweetie_c

Kota me too I'm gonna try to get baby out :lol:


----------



## Xinola

I'm so anxious now.

37wks +3. Sleeping in the night is quite uncomfortable, sitting down for a while as well, walking with this weather is proving quite a challenge (although I try to get out of the house)...

I'm sorry, I'm only having a moment of too much anxiety I guess. I love to feel it move, even if it kicks my ribs very hard. I may be having a mad hormonal day...

Hope you are all keeping well ladies. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Massive congratulations Stinkyloo, he's adorable!! 

Loving the name Becy, don't worry, many people have voiced their opinion over our choice but frankly I couldn't give a hoot, we love it, it's a name that means something to us and he's OUR son!! I can't wait now, but I can't deny i'm scared :? I got leg cramp the other day and it was agony, lasted about a minute and I swore like a trooper through it so i reckon i'll be turning the air in the delivery room very blue!! :rofl: xx


----------



## jem02

Becyboo__x said:


> *Jem keep LO in abit longer
> cause if you have yours itll scare me even more that mines guna arrive sooner then i think lol x*

thanks becy and sharan - I'm trying my best had some severe contractions last night got awful scared but then they stopped hehe and had none since. Baby is awful quiet today just keeping an eye on lo as have some really strong painkillers which I took last nyt before bed and hoping they just made baby sleepy xx


----------



## priddy

Hi ladies, glad weve started with some jan babies!!!! So want xmas to be over so its our turns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharan

38 weeks today! This baby better hurry up! I really don't want to go over.


----------



## Xinola

I don't want my baby to stay in for too long either! It is becoming more and more difficult to sleep overnight. Last night, at some point i had to lie on my back for a couple of hours because my LO didn't like me to be on either side... :shrug:

It is very nice that the Garnet babies have started to come around.

Ladies, one question. Is anyone having hormonal changes? Like mood swings? and other symptoms? I've started since last week to feel very odd, just like my old usual hormonal changes (which I used to have prior to getting pregnant). And yesterday was an awful day, I cried and cried, was super anxious, was very impatient with my oh. In the night I felt much better fortunately. Has anyone felt this way in these last weeks of the pregnancy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww congrats on 38weeks! i was 35 yesterday feel so behind compared to some you lot :haha: xx


----------



## Kota

Another garnet has arrived early!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/241170-hayley-jo-has-arrived.html

Congratulations Ablaski!!


----------



## sharan

Kota said:


> Another garnet has arrived early!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/241170-hayley-jo-has-arrived.html
> 
> Congratulations Ablaski!!

Awww...congrats Ablaski. I'll update the first page as soon as I'm back on my laptop.


----------



## Mitsuko

Becyboo__x said:


> Awww congrats on 38weeks! i was 35 yesterday feel so behind compared to some you lot :haha: xx

Same here! :) Ah the joys of being due at the end of the month... :kiss:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mitsuko said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Awww congrats on 38weeks! i was 35 yesterday feel so behind compared to some you lot :haha: xx
> 
> Same here! :) Ah the joys of being due at the end of the month... :kiss:Click to expand...

:rofl: its weird to think people at start of month only have like 2 weeks to go and we still have like over a month lol x


----------



## New2Bumps

Awesome! Can't believe we're all next wooooo


----------



## sharan

updated...x


----------



## Jox

well im one of the last due but hoping on not being one of the last too arrive!!!


----------



## ellie27

Saw midwife yesterday and baby is still breech - have to go for a presentation scan at hospital on tuesday and then we will speak to doctor to talk over what the options are.

We have decided we are not going to allow any manual turning - a couple friends have gone thro this and had really bad experiences.

So, I guess I may be booked in for a c-section - which I am happy with as it may be the only way of getting her out!

Is it right they usually do sections around 38wks?? If so, why is that? I want to hold off as much as possible as I am sure my dates put me a week further ahead than I actually am - and bump and baby are both small so I dont what them doing it too early!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv heard most people have them at 38weeks but i havent a clue about c-sections hope someone else knows i think they will..

xx


----------



## Kota

the schedual them slightly earlier (38wks) to minimize the chance of you going into labour on your own with a breech baby that could then result in an emergency c-section.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Another garnet born! scary stuff im getting scared now lol 

Congrats to Cillybean83 xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sharan ..

Can you change my due date to 15th January please ..
my midwife is driving me lol she told me theres no point changing my dates but i got told at my 20 week scan he is a big baby .. and then had a growth scan and they told me im a week ahead and at my 4d scan the man was a specialist and he was like your defnatly a week more then what you think.. and it does make a big deal a week does to me so if i am overdue it not matter least ill be prepared for 15th! .. my midwife rang me tonight and said i can have my due date as 15th she agrees with it all now xx*


----------



## suzanne108

A week on Friday :wacko:


----------



## tiggercats

It is very scary hearing about the Jan early arrivals. Congratulations to you all. 

I'm torn between wanting peace and quiet to eat my Xmas dinner or stomach space to put my dinner. I'm not quite ready though as I still need to clean things, sort baby stuff and finish my childbirth without fear book, so FX this LO doesn't arrive too soon.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jem...


I realised that after thinking after i went off my laptop! now i just feel dumb as! 
pregnancy brain lol xx*


----------



## jem02

Until her due date :)

I was back at hospital for monitoring last night :( having tightenings, cramp and bloody discharge :( the tightenings are too irregular to be labour thank goodness but the bleeding is still undiagnosed and I'm getting a little scared now xx


----------



## new mummy h

jem02 said:


> Until her due date :)
> 
> I was back at hospital for monitoring last night :( having tightenings, cramp and bloody discharge :( the tightenings are too irregular to be labour thank goodness but the bleeding is still undiagnosed and I'm getting a little scared now xx

aww no are you ok???:( what did they say at the hospital? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

jem02 said:


> Until her due date :)
> 
> I was back at hospital for monitoring last night :( having tightenings, cramp and bloody discharge :( the tightenings are too irregular to be labour thank goodness but the bleeding is still undiagnosed and I'm getting a little scared now xx

*

Hope your alright hun! 
and everything gets better for you and your LO 
xx​*


----------



## Kota

Congratulations Cillybean!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats to Lullaby she has had baby ruby this morning i think or last night 

 xx*


----------



## jem02

Thanks girls - they are saying baby has taken over my body lol and I just need to be careful and relax! I only went to hospital as I have to call to check in with them and they wanted me up for monitoring, I don't like being up there so was kern to get out as soon as possible. 

I've got bad 'cramp' and back pain so just taking it easy and preparing for baby at any time xxx

congrats to new garnet arrivals xxx


----------



## hudz26

Becyboo__x said:


> *Congrats to Lullaby she has had baby ruby this morning i think or last night
> 
> xx*

lullaby had ruby last night just before 10 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

well done ans congrats to the whole family :cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby:

xxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Becyboo__x said:


> *Congrats to Lullaby she has had baby ruby this morning i think or last night
> 
> xx*

Congratulations Lullaby. Love the name Ruby. Gorgeous! :hugs: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

hudz26 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Congrats to Lullaby she has had baby ruby this morning i think or last night
> 
> xx*
> 
> lullaby had ruby last night just before 10 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> well done ans congrats to the whole family :cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

*
Thankyou hunny i wasnt sure on the exact time xx*


----------



## Stinkyloo

Congratulations to the 3 more garnets born since Ollie...

...hope all mums and babies are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Xinola

Congratulations to Lullaby!!

Jem 02, just take it easy. Good to know that there's nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## Xinola

Forgot to mention, I'm 38 wks today! It just feels so surreal that my LO could be here at any time :cloud9:


----------



## Kota

Congratulations to Lullaby!! :dance:

Oh... wonder how many more early appearences we'll have before Jan actually starts!


----------



## buttons1

Congrats to the early arriving garnets :hug:


----------



## jem02

Thanks girls!!! 

The snow is really bad in hamilton think it would take me bout 2hrs to get to the hospital 5 miles away! Hope everyones lo's stay put til the weather clears xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its getting really cold here the snows gone alot really its turning into ice! even worse  i hope it does clear for january or ill be having a unplanned home birth! lol *


----------



## jem02

It's awful here- severe weather warnings for Glasgow- apparantly were going go have record snowfall and it'll be -8 tonight :(

my oh has just gone back out shopping for my gifts :( I would rather he was safe at home but he insisted- silly man! I'm just going to snuggle up with the heating up full and watch trash tv haha xx


----------



## Jox

congrats lullaby!!! welcome ruby!!!
xxx


----------



## Kota

Another Garnet!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/243211-brayden-here.html


Congratulations Jules22!

:dance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh gosh this is really scary now! it every other day a new garnet is here!!

Congrats Jules on baby brayden!  


xx*


----------



## purplerat

wow 5 Garnets already! Congrats to all who have had their babies x


----------



## sharan

Wow...they are coming thick and fast now. I really need to update the first page and also Becyboo's due date. I'll do it this evening hopefully I'll get a chance.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sharan either put mine as 15th-22nd or just put next to me in brackets (might be 15th)  xx*


----------



## sharan

No probs! Will do.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Becy your avatar pic is fabulous! Gorgeous bump, he's certainly a big lad eh! :D:D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*They think hes going to be big but then again iv heard people say this and then there babys average size or smaller! we will see when he arrives hopefully not late! lol 

And thanx sharan x*


----------



## Xinola

Wow, Garnets are on a go!

Congratulations to the ladies and their babies :hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

One month today to my EDD :yipee::yipee: getting soooo excited now. Congrats ladies whose little bundles are already here. Merry xmas everyone! xx


----------



## purplerat

Another Garnet is here!!!

mrsadair had Jaxon Jett:) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...ries/243463-jaxon-jett-here-12-20-2009-a.html


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

He's adorable! Congrats Mrsadair! :happydance: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Mrsadair 
xx*


----------



## Kota

:dance:

Massive congratulations!!!


----------



## sharan

All updates done. 

Congrats to all new Garnets...x


----------



## sweetie_c

Wow all these babies arriving early :happydance:

Hope mine comes soon :lol:


----------



## emalou90

wow looks like we've started a trend of early babies! x


----------



## Jox

congrats Mrsadair

this is getting scary!! its almost time now!!!

Merry Xmas everybody!!!!

xxx


----------



## sharan

Likewise I am hoping my one comes very soon too...I'm becoming very impatient.


----------



## Nix

Congratulations to all the girlies who have had their little ones.

I am hoping mine stays put a bit longer but today the consultant tells me the head is so low down it could be this weekend eeek. Been getting those awful shooting stabbing pains too.
xx


----------



## sharan

Nix said:


> Congratulations to all the girlies who have had their little ones.
> 
> I am hoping mine stays put a bit longer but today the consultant tells me the head is so low down it could be this weekend eeek. Been getting those awful shooting stabbing pains too.
> xx

How far engaged are you Nix? I had my midwife appointment today and was told that I was 3/5ths engaged. I was 3/5ths palpable at my 36+5 week appointment.


----------



## sharan

Jchihuahua - I have added you to the 1st page. Congrats again hunny!


----------



## Nix

sharan said:


> Nix said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the girlies who have had their little ones.
> 
> I am hoping mine stays put a bit longer but today the consultant tells me the head is so low down it could be this weekend eeek. Been getting those awful shooting stabbing pains too.
> xx
> 
> How far engaged are you Nix? I had my midwife appointment today and was told that I was 3/5ths engaged. I was 3/5ths palpable at my 36+5 week appointment.Click to expand...

I'm 5/5s engaged now and can definately feel it lol. It is my 3rd though so I dont really know if it means anything or if she may just pop out again but he seemed pretty sure that she would be here very soon. Sounds like your little one is getting nicely tucked down there too. Hope exciting... and scary xx


----------



## sharan

Nix said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nix said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the girlies who have had their little ones.
> 
> I am hoping mine stays put a bit longer but today the consultant tells me the head is so low down it could be this weekend eeek. Been getting those awful shooting stabbing pains too.
> xx
> 
> How far engaged are you Nix? I had my midwife appointment today and was told that I was 3/5ths engaged. I was 3/5ths palpable at my 36+5 week appointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5/5s engaged now and can definately feel it lol. It is my 3rd though so I dont really know if it means anything or if she may just pop out again but he seemed pretty sure that she would be here very soon. Sounds like your little one is getting nicely tucked down there too. Hope exciting... and scary xxClick to expand...

Oh wow...it does sound as though she is preparing for her great escape! It is scary but exciting as you say.


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations to the new arrivals :) 

Hope everyone is well. Have a lovely Christmas all xx


----------



## jem02

Merry Christmas xxx

congrats too another new arrival 

just to update on me I'm 4/5 engaged woohoo xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Merry christmas January Garnets!*


----------



## Mitsuko

7 of us already! (that we know of at least...) That IS sure scary! :)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their bumps!


----------



## emalou90

happy Christmas Garnets and bumps :) xxxx


----------



## priddy

Happy christmas everyone, and happy first xmas to the babies who didnt want to wait for january xxxx


----------



## hudz26

happy christmas ladies and happy first christmas to all the new arrivals :) congrats to all who have had their lo's xxx


----------



## sharan

Merry Christmas to all the Jan Garnets and bumps!


----------



## Jox

Merry Christmas Everybody!!!

Congrats to those whos little ones have arrived and to all that havent only 364 days until we get to see our LO's faces on xmas day morning!!!

xxx


----------



## Mitsuko

I was sneaking into 1st tri and saw the first "september babies"! I remember telling myself a while ago that the first garnets would be having their babies by the time we had a spetember baby thread! 

Don't you find it exciting/scary/awesome when you finally get to one of your "mini-milestones"?

(Plus, soon we will be seniors here!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I just noticed I'm no longer alone on my due date :)
good luck pinklizz!


----------



## sharan

7 more days to go...come on LO it's not even that cold any more!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Only a week to go for you its come so quick!*


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

sharan said:


> 7 more days to go...come on LO it's not even that cold any more!

God, I can't wait til I can say that! I never thought I'd ever get sick of being pregnant :cry: xx


----------



## flowertot

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas. can't believe Lullabvy has had baby Ruby. we shared the same due date. It doesn't say Ruby's weight on the front page, she was born at 8lb 3oz. 

I'm full term today :happydance: went to the pub for a quick drink yesterday, as we always do on xmas day and everyone was saying how fantastic my bump looked. i'm going to miss it so much, i love being pregnant but i'm getting excited to meet my little boy now.


----------



## sharan

I never thought I'd be tired of being pregnant but its true about what they say about the last few weeks...they are unbearable! I'l update Ruby's birth weight in the morning too.


----------



## Kota

another Garnet comes early!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/244473-omg-hes-here.html


Congratulations New2Bumps!!! :dance:



and as for me - 37wks and full term today!! :yipee:


----------



## Mitsuko

Kota said:


> another Garnet comes early!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/244473-omg-hes-here.html
> 
> 
> Congratulations New2Bumps!!! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> and as for me - 37wks and full term today!! :yipee:

Congrats on full term Kota!


----------



## jem02

Congrats Kota. Another week for me :) it's getting closer woohoo! 

I wonder if we will have any new yr babies xx


----------



## sharan

Congrats Kota on reaching full term.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations to New2Bumps on your early Garnet. Well done. xx




Kota said:


> and as for me - 37wks and full term today!! :yipee:

Woohoo! Kota on reaching full term :yipee: Can't wait til i can say that next week :D xx


----------



## emalou90

Congrats Kota :)

i think (lets check ticker afterwards) i'm 38 weeks today!
Come on baby lets make an arrival on time! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats New2Bumps xx

and Congrats Kota on full term  x*


----------



## Xinola

Hope you've all had a lovely Xmas and that the bumps are not getting too much on the way of food!

Congratulations to the earlier Garnet deliveries, they all seem very happy. :flower:


----------



## sharan

8 Garnets already and we haven't gone into January yet.


----------



## Zarababy1

congrats too all the ladys who've already had there babys in 2009!! im hoping too join you all 4 more days left of 2009 wonder how many people give birth!!!


----------



## Jox

congrats new2bumps.

im getting jealous!!

getting period type pains and really sore back and hips so hoping this is LO getting ready to make an appearance in about 2 weeks!!! fingers crossed!!!

xxx

p.s bought a gym ball today...its sooo comfy!!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats all new arrivals :happydance:
January is almost here woohoo


----------



## Pearl

congrats to all the early comers mamas :D 

wonder who;s next... exciting stuff :D


----------



## WW1

Wow! There's been a sudden influx of Garnets being born!

It's so exciting - not long now :happydance:


----------



## jem02

I'm so excited too - our babies are en route :) xxx


----------



## priddy

Not many december days left ladies, its nearly our month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jox

im not usually a worrier but really want to hit 37 weeks so LO can arrive!!!

Moved onto the last box on my ticker today!!! woohoo!!!

xxx


----------



## sweetie_c

I got some pineapple today to get things moving I hope :lol: I want my baby to come by the end of the week.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello ladies,

As it gets nearer to our time I just wanted to say best of luck to all the jan garnets & congratulations to those who are already mummies! 

Also, my heart goes out to those who have given birth to little angels born sleeping. Thinking of you and wishing you the best for your future.

Hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pearl

am i the only one who just cant wait until baby is out !!

good luck to all x


----------



## Mitsuko

Pearl said:


> am i the only one who just cant wait until baby is out !!
> 
> good luck to all x

Are you kidding? I'm so impatient I need to find a new way to occupy myself every minute! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel same way im now too full of pains and aches though and im too much of a moaner lol *


----------



## emalou90

IM SO EXCITED :D


we put the car seat in the car today...

then went to Asda and parked in a Parent and Child space!!!! :rofl: !!!!

(though the spaces really help! i'm able to get out of the car easily!) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

emalou90 said:


> IM SO EXCITED :D
> 
> 
> we put the car seat in the car today...
> 
> then went to Asda and parked in a Parent and Child space!!!! :rofl: !!!!
> 
> (though the spaces really help! i'm able to get out of the car easily!) xxx

*I put mine in couple weeks ago .. and now my dad always parks in them if im in the car but they are ideal .. cause i seriously cant get out the car when parked in a normal parking space! i have to sqeeze my self out  all the extra space is so nice !x *


----------



## Jox

my MIL wont let us have our pram/car seat until LO arrives!!

Will be picking moses basket and crib up tomorrow tho and get them set up!! i cant wait!!!

xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

our car seat + hosptial bags went in the car today!!! spd is AGONY at the moment! think im gunna BEG for this induction date too me moved forward if he isnt here by 38 weeks!!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My travel system isn't coming til 12 Jan :sad1: I want it now! I can't wait to have a play with it. I've asked hubby to bring the delivery date foward but he said he doesn't wanna have it in the house any longer than neccessary :grr: xx


----------



## Jox

MrsBandEgglet...just got to hope little fella stays in till 12th then!!!

xxx

p.s love your bump!!! cant update my pic as they are too big on my pc and i dont know how to resize them!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent got mine either.. lol got to wait for my mum to go pay it all off yet! and shes ment to be picking it up sometime in january for me lol i proper want it now just to have a little play with it and get used to putting it up and stuff lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jo send them to me through email and ill resize them for you and send them back?

or if youve got photobucket you can resize them on there xx*


----------



## Jox

i will try sending them to you by email now becy.

ive tried that photobucket thing and didnt do very well on it. i will try again another day but send them to you now.

thanks darling,

xxx


----------



## sharan

This LO has 5 more days to make an appearance. I won't be too happy if I am made to wait much longer!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Well, Congrats to those who have their LO's... those who are now f/t and those who soon will be! :)
Hope you all had a great Christmas.... I'm still having the odd braxton hicks/contraction and was told by my doc today then she thinks I'm going to deliver in the next 10 days..., eeek!.. better get that nursery finished and the car seat done :) 
Anyone else been getting any contractions etc?
Take care,
Purple
x


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi purpleish looks like you need to get things ready as your LO will be here soon. 

I have just being gettings pains everyday for the past 3 weeks but so far nothing major. Just waiting for the real contraction. I really want the baby to come by the end of this week.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Jox said:


> MrsBandEgglet...just got to hope little fella stays in till 12th then!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> p.s love your bump!!! cant update my pic as they are too big on my pc and i dont know how to resize them!!

Taaa! I look huuuuge though. My bump makes me look all out of proportion cos I'm so small. I constantly feel like I'm gonna lose my balance :huh: Your bump is so gorgeously neat and stretchie-free!!! I've pretty much had to grow to love mine :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## priddy

Finally reached 37 wks so very happy, congrats to anyone else reaching the magic point today wonder if your all as eager as me to get on with it now!!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

priddy said:


> Finally reached 37 wks so very happy, congrats to anyone else reaching the magic point today wonder if your all as eager as me to get on with it now!!!!

Congrats! Not so long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Congrats Priddy on hitting 37wks! Feels good doesn't it!
and yep, I agree,. I just wnat it all done and over with now. :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*So weird how some of us are nearly there! cant wait til i get to like 39 weeks 
seems its going to drag though! im feeling so ill aswell  hope nothing happens just yet for me.. but im getting period pains every other day really bad and then feels like stomach bug coming and going  leaving me in so much pain grrr!

hope everyone is well and hope we all can wait till january now to have our LO's ! make some offical garnets  xx*


----------



## jem02

Some :dust: for everyone!!!

The time is dragging in now- I want my baby lol xxx


----------



## Jox

Becyboo__x said:


> *So weird how some of us are nearly there! cant wait til i get to like 39 weeks
> seems its going to drag though! im feeling so ill aswell  hope nothing happens just yet for me.. but im getting period pains every other day really bad and then feels like stomach bug coming and going  leaving me in so much pain grrr!
> 
> hope everyone is well and hope we all can wait till january now to have our LO's ! make some offical garnets  xx*

i really dont wanna get to 39 weeks!! really hope LO comes between 37 and 39 weeks!!!

in 9 days i will be living on my birthing ball, eating loads of curry, long walks with the dogs and may even treat OH to some s e x lol 

good luck everyone!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol me either but im seeing others on like 39 weeks and i wish i was that far along lol.. feel like my ticker dont move  and about all the ways to get LO to come i dont think they will work so i dont think ill bother im only using my birthing ball if anything lol i just think LO will come when hes ready lol even if i am in pain and stuff lol x*


----------



## Jox

its wierd coz i cant see myself going over due but on the other hand i cant imagine LO arriving in the next 3/4 weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

looks like im getting induced some time bettween 38 and 39 weeks now! 9 days untill the appointment too find out exactly when! if he doesnt come before then which im hoping he will!


----------



## jen1604

8 days left for me and its draaaaaaagging.

Also all my BH and everything have completely stopped :dohh: so I dont think little man wants to make an entrance anytime soon.

I'm beginning to think maybe I should lay off the biscuits and Xmas chocolate a bit because if he's planning to stay in there a few more weeks I'll be about 60 stone by the time he's born with the amount I'm eating!!

Smooches to you all :flower: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 

Wel i hope all people due at the start of the month or soon come on time or not too much overdue! xx*


----------



## Jox

well...weve been watching home birth diaries...watched 3 so far and all have gone overdue...first weighed 9lb something, second weighed 10lb bang on and the 3rd one which we watched yesterday weighed 11lb 12oz!!!

OMG!!!


----------



## jen1604

Jox said:


> first weighed 9lb something, second weighed 10lb bang on and the 3rd one which we watched yesterday weighed 11lb 12oz!!!
> 
> OMG!!!

:shhh:[-X don't tell me that!!I am really not up for having a nearly 12lb baby at home with only gas and air!!!Did they know beforehand how big the baby was going to be?!xxxx


----------



## Mitsuko

Jox said:


> well...weve been watching home birth diaries...watched 3 so far and all have gone overdue...first weighed 9lb something, second weighed 10lb bang on and the 3rd one which we watched yesterday weighed 11lb 12oz!!!
> 
> OMG!!!

If bubba weighs 11 lbs I'll kindly ask him to stay where he is!!! :wacko:


----------



## Love Bunny

Looks like we may be joining you Garnets soon :haha: xxxx


----------



## purplerat

I may be induced in 2 weeks if my GTT comes back positive... bubs is weighing 8 lb 8 oz... god knows how large he'll be if he reaches 40 weeks... or even worse... if he's 2 weeks late! :o


----------



## Xinola

Today I'm 39wks and cannot wait for my LO to come out and meet us!

It feels like we are more eager than the :baby:

Patience, tons of patience... where do they sell it????? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## flowertot

i'm the same i try to pass the time by rearranging things and then putting them back the way they were and walking around looking for things to clean. 

i'm itching to take the christmas decorations down and gets the house back in order but DH won't let me until at least the new year.


----------



## Kota

hahha.. new year??? My christmas tree and decorations were all down and packed away by the end of Boxing Day!! :haha:


----------



## priddy

Morning ladies, after a night of no sleep with itchng im off to hospital to have bloods for whatever the pregnancy condition is called where u itch lol. Also totally gone off my food and even got up in night feeling very very sick so utterly fed up now!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Couldn't really sleep last night had pains think things are starting to happen :happydance:

I'm probably gonna take down Xmas decorations tomorrow. Looking at the tree is getting me annoyed don't know why :lol:

Hope those who are due 1st week Jan are doing ok


----------



## sharan

I'm still symptom free so no progression over here. In fact I seem to have had a sudden burst of energy! I feel a bit left out! Moo moo has 3 days to make an appearance!


----------



## jem02

I'm uncomfy :( crampy pain on lower tummy and had diarroeah for two days :( I haven't had an active bowel all pregnancy :(

I still have a few weeks to go but I really want my baby here xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sharan iv heard that a burst of energy is a sign people have said it that they feel like they suddenly want to tidy up and clean and everything  so hopefully your LO will come on time for you ! x*


----------



## emalou90

Becyboo__x said:


> *Sharan iv heard that a burst of energy is a sign people have said it that they feel like they suddenly want to tidy up and clean and everything  so hopefully your LO will come on time for you ! x*

if that's the case then my baby isn't far off either!! haha

cleaning like a deamon!! xx


----------



## Jenni1991

31 days to go! I want my pricess here and now! She's getting in the way off my feet! Lol.x


----------



## Jox

jen1604 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> first weighed 9lb something, second weighed 10lb bang on and the 3rd one which we watched yesterday weighed 11lb 12oz!!!
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> :shhh:[-X don't tell me that!!I am really not up for having a nearly 12lb baby at home with only gas and air!!!Did they know beforehand how big the baby was going to be?!xxxxClick to expand...

no they didnt know...had some problems getting her out as you can imagine...no gas and air or anything!!!

xxx


----------



## Kota

Another Garnet comes early!!!

Tiggercats who was due on the 11th gave birth to a little boy just after midnight. :happydance:

Name and weight unknown as yet. 

Congrats Tigger!! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jox

down to 29 days on my ticker!!!

i want him/her here now with me!!

Still a little worried about movements but still getting my 10 so gonna wait to see my MW tomorrow. I want LO to kick me :-(

only 48 hours to wait for our official 2010 babies to arrive!! i wonder who will be the first!!!

good luck

xxx


----------



## Jox

congrats tiggercats!!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Tiggercats !!

Wooo im full term on new years day  
x*


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Jox said:


> down to 29 days on my ticker!!!
> 
> i want him/her here now with me!!
> 
> Still a little worried about movements but still getting my 10 so gonna wait to see my MW tomorrow. I want LO to kick me :-(
> 
> only 48 hours to wait for our official 2010 babies to arrive!! i wonder who will be the first!!!
> 
> good luck
> 
> xxx

aslong as your still getting movements you should be fine hun, i rarely ever get kicks now :( xxx

cant believe im due in a week!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## priddy

Well spent 2.5 hrs at hosp, had bloods, water checked, bp, monitoring and exam by doctor, from what there sayng dont think its the itching liver thing but got wait for results of bloods tomorrow afternoon to be sure.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv been really itchy for a while now and iv had bloods for that Obstetric cholestasis i think thats what you mean ! and i havent got that  iv even had to have repeat blood tests to see cause the itching is so bad and it still comes back to say i havent .. i havent a clue what it is iv had to stop using stretch mark stuff cause that made it worse.. so i use my eczema cream on my bump now just to keep it moisturised and everything. But iv mentioned it to my midwife aswell that its really bad and she dont think its anything just the change and stretching of my skin iv now got like marks/dots on my bump that itch badly and bleed  ! x*


----------



## purplerat

Another Garnet is here...... RT&theBean

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/245956-little-oscar-born-12th.html

Congrats x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Will be another tomorrow aswell 
cause hondagirl is being induced tomorrow ! *


----------



## DebsHopeful

Up to date stats from the December Stars: (Of the babies born so far how many were early, on-time or late)
_Reference: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/181417-december-stars-third-tri.html_
 



Attached Files:







December Stars Stats Summary.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 17









December Stars Stats In Full pg1.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 27









December Stars Stats In Full pg2.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 15









December Stars Stats In Full pg3.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Another garnet has came early 
Sazzle123 has had her baby  *


----------



## Mitsuko

DebsHopeful said:


> Up to date stats from the December Stars: (Of the babies born so far how many were early, on-time or late)
> _Reference: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/181417-december-stars-third-tri.html_

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Kota

Not sure if the thread by Jox has been seen, sadly her little babys heart stopped beating and she found out today. :cry::cry:

So sorry for your loss Jox.


----------



## Becyboo__x

* Omg *


----------



## Jox

thanks kota.

im sorry if this upsets anyone but my LO should be delivered on the 2nd so will still be a garnet. i will update you all once he/she has arrived so the front page can be updated.

thank you all for your posts over the past 8/9 months and wish you all the best with your LO's.

xxx


----------



## buttons1

Jox said:


> thanks kota.
> 
> im sorry if this upsets anyone but my LO should be delivered on the 2nd so will still be a garnet. i will update you all once he/she has arrived so the front page can be updated.
> 
> thank you all for your posts over the past 8/9 months and wish you all the best with your LO's.
> 
> xxx

sending massive :hugs: fly high precious little angel.


----------



## Kota

Jox said:


> thanks kota.
> 
> im sorry if this upsets anyone but my LO should be delivered on the 2nd so will still be a garnet. i will update you all once he/she has arrived so the front page can be updated.
> 
> thank you all for your posts over the past 8/9 months and wish you all the best with your LO's.
> 
> xxx

I can't believe that it would upset anyone at all Jox, you and your baby are Garnets, just like the rest of us. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## WW1

Kota said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> thanks kota.
> 
> im sorry if this upsets anyone but my LO should be delivered on the 2nd so will still be a garnet. i will update you all once he/she has arrived so the front page can be updated.
> 
> thank you all for your posts over the past 8/9 months and wish you all the best with your LO's.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I can't believe that it would upset anyone at all Jox, you and your baby are Garnets, just like the rest of us. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. :hugs: to you Jox x


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> *Sharan iv heard that a burst of energy is a sign people have said it that they feel like they suddenly want to tidy up and clean and everything  so hopefully your LO will come on time for you ! x*

I really hope thats the case. It feels as though this baby has no intentions of coming out.


----------



## bekkie

sending massive :hugs: your way Jox.


----------



## emalou90

WW1 said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> thanks kota.
> 
> im sorry if this upsets anyone but my LO should be delivered on the 2nd so will still be a garnet. i will update you all once he/she has arrived so the front page can be updated.
> 
> thank you all for your posts over the past 8/9 months and wish you all the best with your LO's.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I can't believe that it would upset anyone at all Jox, you and your baby are Garnets, just like the rest of us. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more. :hugs: to you Jox xClick to expand...

Stay strong Jox, all the Garnets are here for you xxxx


----------



## Pingu

So sorry for your loss Jox. Thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations to all the new Garnet arrivals. 

All my thoughts and prayers Jox. xxx


----------



## priddy

Always a garnet Jox hun, hugs being sent hun xxxx.


----------



## sharan

Jox your baby is Garnet just like the rest of our babies. Let me know what you would like me to say on the first page and I'll do that for you...x


----------



## sweetie_c

Sending you loads of hugs Jox :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: your LO will always be a garnet


----------



## sweetie_c

Had my appointment today and was told if nothing happens I will be offered a sweep and if nothing else happens I will be induced 10 days after due date. Would like things to happen naturally if possible.


----------



## dani_tinks

So sorry for your loss Jox. Sending love and hugs your way xx


----------



## sharan

Does anyone have Sazzle123's birth details so that I can add it to the first page.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*This is her post on new year rockers thread


Hi everyone, I hope you are all well, I am very happy to announce that our beautiful baby boy Isaac Lee was born at 9:37am on 28th December weighing 7lbs!! *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope thats helped  x*


----------



## sharan

Thats cool. I'll update the first page tomorrow. Oh and Happy New Year ladies. All the remaining Garnets will arrive in the coming weeks...woohoo!


----------



## jem02

Happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,
No news as of yet, 38 weeks today and I'm getting ready to go (i Hope!)...

Jox - did respond to your other thread, but my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Purple
x

PS Happy New Year Everyone....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:happydance::happydance:it's January,Our month is here:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Try Rocking

As long as she doesn't decide to come early I'm having my little girl on the 7th!:happydance:


----------



## sweetie_c

Woo hoo it's January let the babies roll :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Happy New Year to all Jan mums :hugs:


----------



## WW1

At midnight OH said "we're going to be a mummy and daddy this month". Bless!

Happy new year all garnets xx


----------



## jen1604

Happy new year garnets!!

Do we know who had the first baby of 2010 or has it not happened yet?xxx


----------



## priddy

Happy new year and happy our baby month!!!!!!! Lets get these babies moving!!!!


----------



## ellie27

Happy New Year everyone!

It is our month - and our year!! 2010 is going to be fantastic:happydance:


----------



## Mitsuko

Happy 2010 girls! We're having our babies... This time it's real!


----------



## emalou90

JANUARY 2010 - THE GARNET YEAR - its our time to shine ladies!!!!!!!!!
come on lets get these babies out thick and fast :happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## buttons1

Just read that pingu's LO has arrived, wonder whether he/she arrived in 2010, Congratulations to her and OH. Hope mummy and baby are well


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy new year everyone 
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Pingu! 
xx*


----------



## buttons1

Happy new year to everyone, I cannot believe our babies are due this month so exciting, it seems so surreal that garnets are being born, it is so close now, I really hope I don't go overdue


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Happy New Year everyone. xx


----------



## Zarababy1

happy new year everyone hope more babys start coming very soon!!!!


----------



## purplerat

Happy 2010!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Mitsuko

I wonder who's going to be our first "official" garnet! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel someone said Pingu has had her baby but noone knows when might have been today? *


----------



## buttons1

Yeah apparently she had a little girl but not sure when


----------



## 3xBlessed

Happy New Year everyone!

Jox, words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's posts about their new bundles of joy!!!


----------



## sharan

Oh it would be nice to know if we have had our first official Garnet. Will wait and see if we can update on Pingu.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent seen anything only a thread about her but there waiting to let her update her self so we will all have to wait patiently! i really want to know if its the 1st garnet or not !
x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oooohh your due tomorrow sharan!
any signs yet?
x*


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oooohh your due tomorrow sharan!
> any signs yet?
> x*

Yup due tomorrow but no signs of anything happening yet unfortunately. I think this Moo Moo is being a stubborn so so and is going to make me wait!


----------



## bekkie

happy 2010 all!! our month is finally here :D:D


----------



## jem02

Hi ladies 

I'm soooo tired have severe heartburn even though I'm on Zantac from docs :( and I'm having trouble with breathing. I'm also suffering from such a sore lower back and belly is rock hard :( 

Im sooooo ready for this baby to come now xx


----------



## eldar

Sorry guys but I didn't make it to being a garnet - My beautiful daughter Éowyn Eve Isobella was born on 30th December!

:crib:

I'm sooooooooo happy there isn't a big enough smilie for it!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::loopy::lol::mrgreen::drunk::pink::baby::thumbup:


----------



## eldar

Sorry guys but I didn't make it to being a garnet - My beautiful daughter Éowyn Eve Isobella was born on 30th December!

:crib:

I'm sooooooooo happy there isn't a big enough smilie for it!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::loopy::lol::mrgreen::drunk::pink:::thumbup:


----------



## bekkie

congratulations eldar!!! beautiful name :D

jem: I know how you feel, been sleeping in a chair the past few nights just so my throat doesn't burn as badly and my stomach is ridiculously itchy from the stretch marks, and even though it feels and looks like he's dropped I feel like I'm on top of a mountain trying to breathe... not much longer to go though!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations eldar :)

bekkie and jem02, I so hear you. I am visiting my gynae tomorrow and so praying he changes the date from the 21st to the 14th.


----------



## Kota

another early garnet becomes a Dec star!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/247740-my-garnets-early-arrival.html


Still no news on the first 'official garnet then???

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## jem02

Bekkie and debs - do glad I'm not going through this alone!!!

My poor oh couldn't sleep as everytime I nodded off I was sobbing in my sleep. Last nyt was the worst I've been. I'm going to have a bath and take two para and a codeine tab and hopefully sleep most of the day- I need it!!


Hurry up babies ur mummy's are getting impatient xxx


----------



## sharan

Its my due date today but still no sign of Moo Moo.


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats elder :happydance:

Sharan you never know baby could still make an appearance the day is not over just yet


----------



## jen1604

Happy due date Sharan!I hope it all starts happening for you today :thumbup: xxx


----------



## purplerat

Another early Garnet!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/247773-suzanne108-had-her-baby.html


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Happy due date sharan, congratulations Suzanne108. xx


----------



## emalou90

someone asked me in Asda how long i had left today...

i said a week and she looked at me as if to say JEEZ AND YOU'RE OUT SHOPPING IN THIS MADNESS?!?!?!
(asda was incredibly busy for some reason!) xxx


----------



## Jox

Hello All, in a very happy/sad mood today but would like to announce that my beautiful little boy Kasper Clark was born today at 10.30 weighing 4lb 1oz.

He is a gorgeous little man. is he the first garnet to arrive in Jan or was he beaten to that record?

good luck ladies

xxx


----------



## Kota

Haven't seen any other annoucements to suggest that another garnet baby has actually been born in jan yet so unless theres someone that hasn't had a chance to update then looks like Kasper may be the one. :hugs:

I also just want to say that I admire your strength so much Jox. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Another garnet should be arriving shortly by the looks of it

Strawberry78


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/247855-my-waters-have-broken.html*


----------



## jem02

My thoughts are with you jo xxxxx


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Sorry I missed this thread doh!!Iam due January 19th and am on Team Pink xxx :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Jox said:


> Hello All, in a very happy/sad mood today but would like to announce that my beautiful little boy Kasper Clark was born today at 10.30 weighing 4lb 1oz.
> 
> He is a gorgeous little man. is he the first garnet to arrive in Jan or was he beaten to that record?
> 
> good luck ladies
> 
> xxx

Jox - As Kota has said I have so much admiration for you hun. I can't begin to imagine what you must be going through. RIP Baby Kasper Clark...x

Bubbles_Cymru - I've added you hun.

Still no sign of Moo Moo making an appearance so it looks like I will be going overdue after all.


----------



## c1reid

hey, can i join? missed this thread too. Im due 21st jan and on team blue :)

xx


----------



## sharan

Hi C1Reid - added you too.


----------



## kellyo

Hi Can I join please? Due 23rd Jan andI'm on team blue xx


----------



## flowertot

38 weeks today. tick tick tick tick.......!!! 

I've put my protective sheet on my bed today, just in case waters go when i'm in bed. considering sitting on a plastic bag in the car too :rofl: they went with such a gush last time i'm expecting it to happen again but of course it might not. will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kota

38wks for me to Flowertot!! :dance:

I also put the maternity sheets on my bed last night, :lol: wishful thinking that its going to happen anytime now I think! :haha:


----------



## Kota

Oooh,... looks like we have a 01/01 Garnet baby

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/248332-hello-had-my-baby.html


----------



## jem02

I'm full term today woohoo xxx


----------



## sweetie_c

Great to know that the first Garnet baby has arrived, hopefuly we should have more arrivals this week :happydance:


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Thanks for adding me to the list - omg im so excited my due date is creeping up so fast!!!! xxx :happydance:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

jem02 said:


> I'm full term today woohoo xxx

Congrats on being fully cooked jem02. Me too today! :) xx

Well done lisaboo on your beautiful little boy Jacob. Congratulations. xx


----------



## purplerat

Another Garnet that was born in December :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/248617-announcing-arrival.html

Congrats Hondagirl x


----------



## Kota

Sharan next time you get a chance to update Tiggercats baby was a little boy. no name as yet.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow first Feb Lovebug is here i think! *


----------



## ShellysBelly

Woke up this morning with a coldsore and I'm so upset! 

It's been almost a year since my last one and of course I have to get one now when baby could arrive any day :(


By the way you're all talking about maternity sheets, where can you get them?are they different from the bedwetting ones?


----------



## Jox

Thank you Sharan for updating page one with Kaspers details

xxx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

i cant quite believe im due in 48 hours :happydance:


----------



## Emma91

I'm due today!! Yay! :happydance:
Don't think anythings going to happen though :nope:


----------



## Pingu

Morning and happy new year all.

Please update me!

Eloise Helen born 1st January @ 9.08am, 3 weeks 1 day early. She weighed 4lb 10oz. She is so beautiful. :cloud9:

xx


----------



## buttons1

Congratulations pingu, she was a 2010 baby then, must be one of the first and 4lb 10 she must be so tiny hehe. Hope everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## sweetie_c

Emma91 said:


> I'm due today!! Yay! :happydance:
> Don't think anythings going to happen though :nope:

I'm also due today but no signs, no pains nothing nada nada :cry::shrug:


----------



## sweetie_c

Pingu said:


> Morning and happy new year all.
> 
> Please update me!
> 
> Eloise Helen born 1st January @ 9.08am, 3 weeks 1 day early. She weighed 4lb 10oz. She is so beautiful. :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Congrats Pingu :happydance:


----------



## priddy

Congrats Pingu xxx, I did the eating my body weight in pineapple yesterday didnt even give me dodgy tum so wont be trying that again lol.


----------



## jem02

:dust: some labour dust ladies

I was getting really sore tightenings all day yest, had a bath then they stopped :( argh xx


----------



## Kota

Happy Due dates ladies!!
and Congrats Pingu!! What a wee tiny little girl you've got there!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

priddy said:


> Congrats Pingu xxx, I did the eating my body weight in pineapple yesterday didnt even give me dodgy tum so wont be trying that again lol.

i tried that the other day and all it did to me was put me on the toilet for a day:blush:


----------



## eldar

Congrats pingu - Are you our first proper garnet? (as in baby of 2010)

xxxx


----------



## purplerat

Looks like another New Years Day Garnet :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/249056-had.html


----------



## Nienna

Huge congratulations to those who have their little bundles already :happydance: Must be wonderful to have finally made it :cloud9:

But to those who's LO's didn't make it, my heart goes out to you with best wishes and love :hugs::hugs::hugs:


As for me, there seems to have been confusion! Docs have me due 9th, but turns out hosp have me due 12th so can I move? pretty please!


----------



## sharan

Wow...we have had a massive influx of babies in the last week. I think I've added all the new arrivals to the front page but if I have missed any then please do let me know.


----------



## bekkie

Pingu said:


> Morning and happy new year all.
> 
> Please update me!
> 
> Eloise Helen born 1st January @ 9.08am, 3 weeks 1 day early. She weighed 4lb 10oz. She is so beautiful. :cloud9:
> 
> xx

precious!! congratulations :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Youve added lisaboo twice 
x*


----------



## sharan

Ooops...updated!


----------



## Mitsuko

Sharan, dunno why I changed my due date to 24th January but it's actually 23rd. If you're still around, can you change it? :)


----------



## sharan

Mitsuko said:


> Sharan, dunno why I changed my due date to 24th January but it's actually 23rd. If you're still around, can you change it? :)

Done that for you chick!


----------



## priddy

nly just realised im down as 20th and my dates 19th but not to bothered just hope its before lol


----------



## Winehouse

Hello ladies!

Just thought I would send an update to say that Lilybelle Victoria was born on 31st December 2009 at 3.59am weighing in at 7lbs 13 oz. She was born 8 days early as I had sprung a leak and is simply perfect :cloud9:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats to all who have had their babies already! I had my sonogram today to measure the baby's weight (my first was 9lbs 12oz!)...since the little man is only measuring 7lbs today I am hoping they won't be inducing me at the end of the week as they had talked about! I would much rather go into labor naturally :)


----------



## purpleish

Hey All...
Hope you're enjoying the month :) Still pretty nervous about things, but def "ready to rock and roll" at this point!
Follow up with Doc later today - cant wait....
Purple
x


----------



## Kota

Congrats Winehouse!!!


----------



## purplerat

Congrats Winehouse x

Thought I would make it easier for Sharan to update... found 4 more Garnets that have arrived..... can you tell that I am a bit bored lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/249244-here-my-little-girl.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/249278-introducing-my-little-man.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/250249-elesha-grace-here.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/250239-my-baby-girl-finally-here.html

I want my baby to be here now...... It seems the last few weeks are dragging the most! x


----------



## buttons1

apple84's little man arrived yesterday (4th) too. I'll leave the details for her to update tho. These garnets are starting to arrive thick and fast now. I'm full term in 2 days, can't wait to meet my LO, I hope it comes a little early, is it really bad to start some of these so called natural ways of inducing labour already? Hope everyone else is doing well and the snow doesn't cause too much havoc for ppl.


----------



## Kota

Buttons I am doing everything I can.. just eaten 1/2 a pineapple now! :lol: chillies/curries. pounced OH last weekend and again last night! :haha: RLT, bouncing on my ball. EPO tablets.. the LOT!!


----------



## purplerat

I have also started on the natural ways to induce... from squatting on all fours to raspberry leaf tea, curries, sex... nothing so far!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im doing the same  trying everything but no luck unfortunatly i think im going to be overdue *


----------



## buttons1

Kota said:


> Buttons I am doing everything I can.. just eaten 1/2 a pineapple now! :lol: chillies/curries. pounced OH last weekend and again last night! :haha: RLT, bouncing on my ball. EPO tablets.. the LOT!!

that made me laugh Kota :rofl: pouncing on hubby, i'm the other way round hubby keeps trying to pounce on me, must be the no sex since 9 weeks that getting to him :rofl: i just feel like its not safe till 37 weeks lol. I bought a pineapple in the shopping yest and its sitting in the fruit basket waiting for me, hmmm do we start operation eviction tonight or wait till thursday??? I just don't know


----------



## 3xBlessed

lol, thought I was the only one using EPO and red raspberry leaf! Guess we are all getting anxious to meet our little ones!


----------



## Kota

buttons1 said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Buttons I am doing everything I can.. just eaten 1/2 a pineapple now! :lol: chillies/curries. pounced OH last weekend and again last night! :haha: RLT, bouncing on my ball. EPO tablets.. the LOT!!
> 
> that made me laugh Kota :rofl: pouncing on hubby, i'm the other way round hubby keeps trying to pounce on me, must be the no sex since 9 weeks that getting to him :rofl: i just feel like its not safe till 37 weeks lol. I bought a pineapple in the shopping yest and its sitting in the fruit basket waiting for me, hmmm do we start operation eviction tonight or wait till thursday??? I just don't knowClick to expand...



he thinks its fantastic! Laid twice in 4 days! More then he's had in the last month! :haha::haha:

I'd start now chicka! you're only 2 days from full term, it would be extremly unlikely for any natural induction methods to take effect that quickly, to be honest I'm not sure they work at all! :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I went to my chemist today and asked if they sell clary sage and EPO and they looked at me gone out and said they never heard of it before  i feelt a right idiot but then the pharmacist said i would need to go to a herbal store 


Anyone know where they sell them? (just my luck all the better shops are in town and the weather is too bad to go out) lol


????*


----------



## buttons1

I think it's a bit of wishful thinking from us all hehe. There is hope tho my sil ate pineapple and had sex the day before both of her boys arrived and swears it helped. One of her boys was 4 weeks early as well


----------



## Love Bunny

Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - 4th January 2010, 4.01pm :happydance: :cloud9: xX


----------



## Kota

Becyboo - I got my EPO just from a bigger sainsburys, in with all their other vitamins/toiletries section. 

Buttons - you mean I gotta pounce OH again tonight???? :haha: He won't know whats hit him!

Congrats Love Bunny!! :dance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Now im on a mission to get to a supermarket  *


----------



## buttons1

Kota said:


> Buttons - you mean I gotta pounce OH again tonight???? :haha: He won't know whats hit him!

I'm sure he won't be complaining :rofl: hope little oompa gets a move on soon, I thought you would have gone early as he was measuring big before


----------



## Kota

buttons1 said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Buttons - you mean I gotta pounce OH again tonight???? :haha: He won't know whats hit him!
> 
> I'm sure he won't be complaining :rofl: hope little oompa gets a move on soon, I thought you would have gone early as he was measuring big beforeClick to expand...


So did I!! Infact I was SURE of it! :dohh: Oh well.. I guess I still technically am 'early' .. at least for another 10 days or so.


----------



## angelinaaa

*I'm due real real soon. :]*


----------



## bekkie

Love Bunny said:


> Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - 4th January 2010, 4.01pm :happydance: :cloud9: xX

congratulations!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Know what you mean about gettings things going... tried the ball.... no joy - 3cm dialiated for 2 weeks.... saw doc today and she "scraped".... and was ordered no less to jump OH :) so he's going to get lucky soon :) lol
Hope you're all doing ok! Anyone else having a hard time breathing i.e. having to sleep upright etc?
Thanks
Purple
x


----------



## BBonBoard

can you please update this post, Katie Aileen was born on 01/04/2010 at 2:29 pm weighing in at 6 pounds 14 ounces and 19 inches long.


----------



## suzanne108

Hey you can update me to Team Pink

Lola Emily :) xx


----------



## Kota

Congrats BBonBoard!! :dance:

how's everyone coping with the snow?? 
I've been nesting like a crazy woman today, the energy burst has finally hit and I can't sit down for more then 30mins before having to waddle off and find something else to clean and wipe down with lemon scented anti bacteria wipes! :haha:

As much as I'm totally ready for Oompa now I'm so in two minds about this snow... currently I can still get to the hospital fine.... but if it sticks around for the next few days in London like its predicted to I'm not sure how long that will remain the case...


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies,

I think that I have added all the recent Garnets. Any more than late me know.


----------



## toby2

heh heh i have just bought a bulk load of lemon anti bac wipes and nothing in my house is untouched by them!!!


----------



## Kota

I've run out of them!!! :shock: :shock: 

Mind you, I have a GREAT smelling kitchen right now! :haha:


----------



## Brouwer

Here's a little video of my gorgeous baby girl Esmé Rose born at 10.52 pm on New Years Day weighing 6 lb 13 oz

https://www.twitvid.com/ABD84


:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sharan

Brouwer said:


> Here's a little video of my gorgeous baby girl Esmé Rose born at 10.52 pm on New Years Day weighing 6 lb 13 oz
> 
> https://www.twitvid.com/ABD84
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:

Oh my days...Brouwer she is absolutely adorable! Her sneezes are so cute!


----------



## Brouwer

sharan said:


> Brouwer said:
> 
> 
> Here's a little video of my gorgeous baby girl Esmé Rose born at 10.52 pm on New Years Day weighing 6 lb 13 oz
> 
> https://www.twitvid.com/ABD84
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Oh my days...Brouwer she is absolutely adorable! Her sneezes are so cute!Click to expand...

It was just a bit of random luck that she happened to sneeze during the video.It really made me giggle!


----------



## bekkie

Brouwer said:


> Here's a little video of my gorgeous baby girl Esmé Rose born at 10.52 pm on New Years Day weighing 6 lb 13 oz
> 
> https://www.twitvid.com/ABD84
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:

adorable!!!! and what a beautiful name! :cloud9:

-x-

I had my weekly OB appt today and found out my little man is in the 50 - 75 % for size, she thinks he'll be about 8.5 lbs by the time he is ready to come out... and she is pretty sure I'll go to my due date and beyond - my husband was more upset about it than I was, I'm still working right now so I'm okay with him holding off for a couple more weeks... but hubby not so much


----------



## ShellysBelly

Full Term today! :)

still have the coldsore though :(


----------



## sweetie_c

Brouwer said:


> Here's a little video of my gorgeous baby girl Esmé Rose born at 10.52 pm on New Years Day weighing 6 lb 13 oz
> 
> https://www.twitvid.com/ABD84
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:

She is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## sweetie_c

ShellysBelly said:


> Full Term today! :)
> 
> still have the coldsore though :(

Congrats on reaching full term

:hugs: hope your cold sore goes away


----------



## Nix

Its my due date tomorrow and I am pretty certain she is going to be around a week late so have decided to paint my bathroom and put some new blinds up. Sounds crazy but I cant sit around waiting for something to happen, it will drive me crazy. 
Hope everybody is well. xx


----------



## buttons1

Hey hope everyone is doing ok and the snow isn't causing too much havoc for you all. Congrats to the ladies that have had their babies recently and sending lots of labour :dust: to those that are overdue. My little jelly bean is full term today :happydance: hopefully it won't be too long until our LO makes an appearance


----------



## new mummy h

good luck to those all due!! i bet ure so excited :D xx 17 days to go for me woo! :D xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Nix said:


> Its my due date tomorrow and I am pretty certain she is going to be around a week late so have decided to paint my bathroom and put some new blinds up. Sounds crazy but I cant sit around waiting for something to happen, it will drive me crazy.
> Hope everybody is well. xx

I'm overdue and gonna make a start on some decorations with DH 's help of cause, main bedroom needs repainting and kitchen blind needs replacing. It's best to keep yourself occupied than sitting around waiting for the baby :lol:


----------



## purplerat

Well I went for a consultant app today and they have decided as the baby is so big and there is extra fluid and due to his kidney's being slightly enlarged that they have scheduled an induction for 15th Jan! That's only 8 days away! :D


----------



## buttons1

wow not long till you meet your little man purplerat, hope it all goes ok


----------



## machka

Due today but we're running a bit late.. sorry... :blush:

Went for a swim and a bit of a walk in the snowy park to try and get things moving but all is calm so far.


----------



## priddy

These last 3 weeks are so dragging!!! Had planned a shopping trip to pass a day but the weather put pay to that one so bored to tears!!!!


----------



## purplerat

buttons1 said:


> wow not long till you meet your little man purplerat, hope it all goes ok

Thanks buttons :)

The pediatrician I also saw today talked about baby possibly having to be in the SCBU for monitoring of his kidneys :( I hope that isn't the case but I know he will be in good care.


----------



## buttons1

purplerat said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> wow not long till you meet your little man purplerat, hope it all goes ok
> 
> Thanks buttons :)
> 
> The pediatrician I also saw today talked about baby possibly having to be in the SCBU for monitoring of his kidneys :( I hope that isn't the case but I know he will be in good care.Click to expand...

Yeah it would be horrible to see him in there but the doctors know best I guess and i'm sure it wouldn't be for long :hugs:


----------



## purplerat

buttons1 said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> wow not long till you meet your little man purplerat, hope it all goes ok
> 
> Thanks buttons :)
> 
> The pediatrician I also saw today talked about baby possibly having to be in the SCBU for monitoring of his kidneys :( I hope that isn't the case but I know he will be in good care.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it would be horrible to see him in there but the doctors know best I guess and i'm sure it wouldn't be for long :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: He gave me and OH a little tour of the SCBU just to prepare me and its quite upsetting when you go in and see all these incubators with tiny babies in them. This baby is already about 9lb though so if he does end up in there then he'll probably be masses bigger than the rest of them. I would be allowed in there whenever I want too which is good. :)


----------



## smartie

My Team Yellow baby turned out to be a BOY! :happydance:

Callum made his appearance on Jan 5th at 0455 weighing 7lb 10.5oz and 56cm long. Labour from first twinge to delivery was just under 8hours. We made it to the hospital less than 2 hours before he arrived and I delivered him on just gas and air.

Congrats to everyone that has had their baby and good luck to all those still to pop! :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats on your little boy !
xx*


----------



## buttons1

Congratulations smartie


----------



## jen1604

Hi girlies!!Had my little man yesterday on his due date https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/251382-lennon-philip-here.html :cloud9: 

good luck to the rest of you garnets who are still waiting on your LO's xxx


----------



## hudz26

hiya ladies congrats to all those who have had their lo's!!! 
i am booked for a section next weds 13th jan :) :happydance: 
i can't wait to meet my lil princess xxxxx


----------



## purplerat

congrats to all the new Garnet babies xx


----------



## aussiemum

Hi Everyone, just a quick update. I am booked in for a c-section next Friday morning 15th Jan. However my bp is up and some signs of protein so might be sooner. Wishing you all luck not long now for us all!!


----------



## ellie27

Congrats to all the new garnet mums and babies:happydance:

After a failed ECV and baby still breech we are booked in for a c-section on monday 11th january - I will be 39+4.

Cant wait to meet our little one:flower:


----------



## sharan

Congrats Jen1604 on your arrival. I'll update the front page as soon as I can.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats to all the new mommies!
I had my 39 week appointment today and since the little man is measuring small compared to my first son they have decided to let me go until at least my due date (next Thursday the 14th) before discussing induction again! Hopefully I'll go into labor on my own before it gets to that!!!


----------



## ShellysBelly

We have no running water, it's really annoying. Pipes are not frozen either it's not cold enough for that but idiots have been leaving their mains taps running all night to stop them freezing so now our reservoir is frigging empty. When you go to the loo as often as I do not being able to flush is kind of upsetting!


----------



## priddy

Another cold boring day planned for me, not leaving house so dont think gonna part wi my pjs!!! These days are so long when just waiting for something to happen!!!


----------



## jem02

Congrats to new arrivals :)

it's freezing here in Glasgow too. I can't remember it ever beingbthis cold :( xx


----------



## bubbles_cymru

priddy said:


> Another cold boring day planned for me, not leaving house so dont think gonna part wi my pjs!!! These days are so long when just waiting for something to happen!!!

right there with u Priddy!! Any signs? x


----------



## Kota

Congrats to the new garnet mummies!! :dance:

Single figures for me from today!! :shock: :dance: 9 days and counting!!

and right there with you ladies about just sitting and waiting as well, I haven't left the house since Monday and am going insane with boredom! Thankfully we've got plans for heading out tomorrow so looking forward to that!!

Time to come out now Oompa!!! Mummy's waiting!


----------



## bubbles_cymru

omg i'm single figures Sunday ARGH!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Jen1604 on your little man! *


----------



## priddy

bubbles_cymru said:


> priddy said:
> 
> 
> Another cold boring day planned for me, not leaving house so dont think gonna part wi my pjs!!! These days are so long when just waiting for something to happen!!!
> 
> right there with u Priddy!! Any signs? xClick to expand...

Just really bad backache for me hun, sat with heat pad thing gonna have parecatomal but its doing my head in at moment!!! Was liike this with katies labour so u never know but think im here till the end unfortunately!!! U had any signs at all???


----------



## emalou90

2 days left :)


----------



## Zarababy1

my god why do the last 2 weeks seem like another 9 months! Im bordddd come out baby i need some entertainment!


----------



## Nienna

Congratulations to the new arrivals!

Only 4 days left for me till Due day! Fed up waiting now and just want to meet her!


----------



## sweetie_c

I feel like I'm going crazy, this baby just dosen't want to come out. To top it I have a cold. I have said to DH despite my cold we are gonna DTD tonight till baby comes :lol:

Reality is starting to set in and I really don't want to be induced


----------



## sharan

Congrats to all the recent Garnets that have made an appearance...they are certainly coming thick and fast now.


----------



## Jox

congrats to all the garnets that have arrived and good luck to you that are still waiting.

just wanted to post a quick message to let you know i still pop in here to see how you are all getting on but dont spend time in third tri anymore...its too difficult.

thanks for all your messages last week...they helped me get thru some very dark days.

xxx


----------



## buttons1

Jox said:


> congrats to all the garnets that have arrived and good luck to you that are still waiting.
> 
> just wanted to post a quick message to let you know i still pop in here to see how you are all getting on but dont spend time in third tri anymore...its too difficult.
> 
> thanks for all your messages last week...they helped me get thru some very dark days.
> 
> xxx

Jox you are so strong and thoughtful of others. It is so thoughtful to post that to us. I can imagine how hard it is to come on here still, so sorry your journey ended so sadly, you are still in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Can only agree with what Buttons has said. 
Jox you are amazing to be able to still come in here, and it would be completely understandable if you couldn't. 
Thinking of you lots. :hugs:


----------



## sweetie_c

Jox said:


> congrats to all the garnets that have arrived and good luck to you that are still waiting.
> 
> just wanted to post a quick message to let you know i still pop in here to see how you are all getting on but dont spend time in third tri anymore...its too difficult.
> 
> thanks for all your messages last week...they helped me get thru some very dark days.
> 
> xxx

Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lalalen

Hello

I'd like to announce the birth of my baby boy Dylan Henry Ivor Davis, born 8.46am on 1st January - one of the very first garnets I think? Had a horrible labour and delivery. Had an epidural at the stroke of midnight but gradually had an increasing constant pain above the epidural line to the point that at about 8am they gave me Meptid. 15-20 mins later I started passing out and LO's heart rate dropped to 50 bpm and they whisked me off for an emergency c-section under general anaesthetic. The midwife later admitted they expected to pull out either a dead or very poorly little boy. Instead they pulled out a little screamer and they still have no idea why his bp dropped then came back up again. I think it was a rare reaction to Meptid, but am going to get the hospital to investigate so I can plan for future pregnancies.

Dylan is beautiful and motherhood is bloody hard, especially as i have severe baby blues, which isn't fun and costs a fortune in tissues!

Good luck to all you other Garnets and happy new year! 

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxx

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs144.snc3/17170_267526380189_614940189_4841517_1793599_n.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats lalalen sorry to hear the horrible time you had but he is a little stunner!
xx*


----------



## Kota

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kota

another garnet arrival

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252049-joshua-chambers-has-arrived.html


----------



## Pink_Tinks

im getting extremely jealous of all these garnets!! I want mine!! 

But am also very happy for u all - congrats to those who have had their babies so far!! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Me 2 i want mine to be here lool *


----------



## Raggydoll

Jox said:


> congrats to all the garnets that have arrived and good luck to you that are still waiting.
> 
> just wanted to post a quick message to let you know i still pop in here to see how you are all getting on but dont spend time in third tri anymore...its too difficult.
> 
> thanks for all your messages last week...they helped me get thru some very dark days.
> 
> xxx

Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## sharan

Awww...Lalala he is adorable hun...x


----------



## priddy

Im beyond jealous im desperate for my lil man to arrive!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

I was looking at the first page, like I've done obsessively for the past month and I was suddenly scared to death! It's like a wave of babies coming my way... Zomg, run! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I can remember when there wasnt any and now its been filled with loads! *


----------



## sharan

I know there is a sudden wave Garnet babies...!


----------



## Mitsuko

sharan said:


> I know there is a sudden wave Garnet babies...!

I'm sure you'll get tsunamified very soon! :dust:


----------



## sharan

He has until the morning of the 12th to make an appearance of his own accord otherwise the eviction notice will be served!


----------



## Kota

Found another Garnet arrival for when you get a chance to update Sharan

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/251499-im-now-mummy.html


----------



## Nix

Hey Kota your little one definately looks like a boy. I just looked at your scan pic and thought oooo that little one is a boy and indeed he is. Soo cute xx


----------



## Mitsuko

Sorry for the rant but I just need to let a bit of air out and I don't know where else to do it... I just learnt my best friend was moving out of town! At the moment, she's living 10 mins from my place, we see each other very often. And now she's gonna live 1h away and I'm scared to drive with my car. I should be happy for her because that's what she wanted but I can't help feeling miserable... My bf is gonna wake and find me crying, I know he won't understand because he lives so far from all his family and friends. :cry:


----------



## Kota

Nix said:


> Hey Kota your little one definately looks like a boy. I just looked at your scan pic and thought oooo that little one is a boy and indeed he is. Soo cute xx

aw thankyou! 

It's quite funny to hear what people think about the pics, no one other then BnB knows that we know what team we're on, they al think we're waiting for the surprise, so the same scan photos get such mixed "its definitely a boy"! "its definitely a girl" reactions!!

he's got my nose though thats for sure! :haha:


----------



## Kota

Found another early garnet arrival, 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252202-remember-me.html


----------



## jem02

Mitsuko said:


> Sorry for the rant but I just need to let a bit of air out and I don't know where else to do it... I just learnt my best friend was moving out of town! At the moment, she's living 10 mins from my place, we see each other very often. And now she's gonna live 1h away and I'm scared to drive with my car. I should be happy for her because that's what she wanted but I can't help feeling miserable... My bf is gonna wake and find me crying, I know he won't understand because he lives so far from all his family and friends. :cry:

awww :hugs: I don't have much advice but understand it'll be a change at a time when you would like the familiar to stay constant!!! Have a cry and hopefully you will feel better soon xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252261-finally-had-my-big-baby-boy-42-1-29-hour-labour.html


(December star born in january)


----------



## Kota

another Garnet!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252500-very-quickly-can-introduce.html


----------



## Kota

and another one! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/250987-hope-updated-shes-here.html


----------



## Kota

another garnet arrived in Dec, 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/250092-kayleigh-here-d.html


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies. 

i was in a car crash yesterday : ( i was on my way to see the midwife. bubs is fine but my bp was quite high understandably! i've got a headache and few aches. been to see the doc and he says i have whiplash but apart from that all is fine. 

anyway bubs is now fully engaged :happydance: think :sex: is on the cards tonight, as long as he does all the work :rofl:


----------



## sweetie_c

Flowertot sorry to hear you were in an accident, glad all is ok. 

I also have DTD on the agenda for tonight :lol: I want this baby out


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations to all the new garnet arrivals. So sorry to hear you were in an accident Flowertot, hope you recover quickly. Take care. xx


----------



## Nix

Sorry to hear about your accident flowertot. Glad you came out of it ok.

I am very unsure if somehting is happening tonight. DTD this morning before I got up. Felt crampy like period cramps straight after. Been crampy and achy all day and lots of BH. Tonight I am still like it and have been to the loo a couple of times, noticed some clear mucus so not sure if this is beginnings of a show or not. I am kinda hoping it is to get it over with cos I am quite anxious but at the same time I'm scared lol xx


----------



## Kota

:hugs: Flowertot! glad everything is okay. 

Sounds like theres going to be a few Garnets getting some sexy time in tonight!! :haha: 

I've had my big lunch out with friends today that I wanted to get through with no baby, but now thats done... bring on the birth!! :lol: 

Just as long as OH does all the sexy time work.. I'm to full from lunch to do anything! :haha:


----------



## buttons1

sorry about your accident flowertot, good news that bubs is ok tho and fully engaged now


----------



## Mitsuko

Introducing Maisie!

(beating Kota to it! I hope you don't mind :flower:)


----------



## Kota

Mitsuko said:


> Introducing Maisie!
> 
> (beating Kota to it! I hope you don't mind :flower:)



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mitsuko

Kota said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> Introducing Maisie!
> 
> (beating Kota to it! I hope you don't mind :flower:)
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Both our statuses say "bored", we have to find distractions! ;)


----------



## suzib76

update from me :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252500-very-quickly-can-introduce.html


----------



## emalou90

im due today :D x


----------



## Mitsuko

emalou90 said:


> im due today :D x

Happy due date to you! I hope things speed up a bit and that you have your LO very soon in your arms!


----------



## priddy

oh single digits today for me!!! Congrats on due dates ladies xxx.


----------



## emalou90

Mitsuko said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> im due today :D x
> 
> Happy due date to you! I hope things speed up a bit and that you have your LO very soon in your arms!Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs:
tried everything so far, im thinking she's not ready yet :dohh: x


----------



## Kota

One week left!!!


----------



## Kota

lalalans little boy born 1st Jan by c-section

https://www.babyandbump.com/breastf...eder-help-advice-please-before-go-insane.html


----------



## Kota

Congrats FirstTimer!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/249261-had-my-baby.html


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance: Hi had my little girl!


Name: Maisie
Born 07/01/2010
Time:19.53pm
Weight: 7lb and 10.5 oz:cloud9:


Love to you all x x x


----------



## purplerat

Congrats to everyone! Wow Kota, you're quick on the Garnent updates lol! x


----------



## cutie4evr01

My beautiful baby girl Christina Lynn was born 2 days late on Jan 7 weighing 7 lb, 11 oz. Congrats to all garnet arrivals!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hi sorry for sneaking in i just had a nosy at ur front page, apple84 has had her little boy....story is in birth announcements. 
Sorry if u already know that :blush:

Goodluck garnets....not long for u all nowxxx


----------



## Kota

purplerat said:


> Congrats to everyone! Wow Kota, you're quick on the Garnent updates lol! x



extreme boredom!! :lol:


----------



## purplerat

Kota said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone! Wow Kota, you're quick on the Garnent updates lol! x
> 
> 
> 
> extreme boredom!! :lol:Click to expand...

Haha! That was just like me a few days back... I was looking through the forum to see who had given birth... I have had do some University work these last few days, which is also boring, but has kept me away from BnB a bit :(


----------



## purplerat

Another Garnet, sorry if this one has already been added.

Congrats katieeandbump x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252903-had-my-lil-man.html


----------



## SilverP

Hi, I had my little girl!
Her name is Zoey Isabella, born on 8th Jan at 4:23AM. She weighed in at 6lb 15oz 
:)


----------



## bekkie

congrats to all the new mommies!! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations Silverp, your little lady is beautiful. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats SilverP!
shes a stunner
x*


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats to all new mums :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi there, please can you add Madisons weight and birth time to our list, she weighed 5lb 12oz and was born at 12.41 pm

Thx xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Strawberry78 said:


> Hi there, please can you add Madisons weight and birth time to our list, she weighed 5lb 12oz and was born at 12.41 pm
> 
> Thx xx

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies! I've not had a chance to do the latest updates but will do as soon as I can.


----------



## Emma91

I had my little girl :)
Isabel was born on the 9th at 6:45am, weighing 8lbs 4oz.


----------



## priddy

Congrats to all u new mummys, so ready to join u all xxxx


----------



## Kota

I'm loving all these garnet babies!! but so envious!!

Come on Oompa!! Time to come out and play!!!


----------



## purplerat

Congrats to the new Garnet mummies and babies.... :D xx


Ug Time is going so slow... I only have to wait till Friday but it still feel likes an age away!


----------



## priddy

Just been looking at the front page updates and thinking my boys gonna be an elephant at side most them weights!!!!!!! Was predicted 7lb4 at last scan on xmas eve so if comes nxt week looking at 10lb ish!!! Hope the people that tell me the bigger ones easier to part with are right!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Mine estimated 7lb2oz last week.. so i know im not going to have a small baby hence why my ticker says little heffalump lol and the elephant icon lol *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/253378-shes-finally-here.html

Dont know if this ones been updated or anything*


----------



## sharan

Yippeee.....I've finally updated the new Garnets arrival.


----------



## Mitsuko

sharan said:


> Yippeee.....I've finally updated the new Garnets arrival.

Was just wondering about you! I checked your profile and saw you were hanging over here... :):kiss:


----------



## Mitsuko

8-days-early-iv-had-baby-harvey-d-very-proud-mummy

Baybee123 had her little boy on 8th Jan!


----------



## Kota

Mitsuko said:


> 8-days-early-iv-had-baby-harvey-d-very-proud-mummy
> 
> Baybee123 had her little boy on 8th Jan!

:haha:
you beat me too it! :winkwink:


----------



## Kota

sharan said:


> Yippeee.....I've finally updated the new Garnets arrival.

that must ahve taken ages!!

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Mitsuko

Kota said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> 8-days-early-iv-had-baby-harvey-d-very-proud-mummy
> 
> Baybee123 had her little boy on 8th Jan!
> 
> :haha:
> you beat me too it! :winkwink:Click to expand...

At least it meant you didn't sit in front of computer all evening! :blush:


----------



## Kota

Mitsuko said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> 8-days-early-iv-had-baby-harvey-d-very-proud-mummy
> 
> Baybee123 had her little boy on 8th Jan!
> 
> :haha:
> you beat me too it! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least it meant you didn't sit in front of computer all evening! :blush:Click to expand...

oh i have been, don't worry... just been playing bejewelled blitz for the last 2hrs!!! :blush::haha:


----------



## purplerat

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/253885-introducing-lily-ellen.html

Another one! :D


----------



## sharan

Mitsuko said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Yippeee.....I've finally updated the new Garnets arrival.
> 
> Was just wondering about you! I checked your profile and saw you were hanging over here... :):kiss:Click to expand...

I come on more often whilst on my phone but it is pain to reply and type in threads. Also being trying to keep as busy as possible in order to keep my mind off being overdue.


----------



## Mitsuko

Any of you on Facebook, by the way? If you feel comfortable with adding me, just pm me, I'll give you my realz name. I'd like to keep in touch with garnets when we all graduate from 3rd tri! :)


----------



## flowertot

So many Garnets arriving now. I'm getting loads of BH tonight. getting me prepared for the big day. 

good luck ladies!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Emma1980 has had her baby.. 61 hours of labour, my lil man was born at 2pm 9th jan weighin 8lb8oz

Sera had her little boy on 2nd january but i dont know anything else i just found the thread saying 


(just looked at ones that hadnt been updated )
x*


----------



## sharan

Thanks for that BecyBoo...added them two too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think someone posted there links but they just said ouch im in labour lol and i checked them at the end of the threads and just got the info hope they dont mind  
x*


----------



## sweetie_c

I had my lik princess 11th Jan @ 2.59pm weighing 7lbs 15oz I am so inlove:cloud9:

She was definately worth the wait :happydance:

Sending baby dust to all thoes overdue:baby:


----------



## jem02

Newmummyh is in labour :) her waters have gone and contractions started at 1am

woohoo :dust: will keep uball updated xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congrats to Emma1980, SweetieC and Sera on your Garnet arrivals. Getting excited now. My pram comes today and newmummyh, who's due on the same day as me has gone into labour - I'm feeling hopeful!! :thumbup::happydance: xx


----------



## new mummy h

woo hoo!! labour dust my way ppl please! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## priddy

Congrats ladies send me ur labour dust please xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Woop good luck new mummy h!

  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*And Priddy labour dust for you 

  *


----------



## Zarababy1

fancey sending some of that my way becy im bordddd haha x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lmao me too.. 
think im guna still be here next month! cause they guna leave me till 1st feb if dont happen naturally so i wont be a january garnet  !*


----------



## Zarababy1

thats my worst fear at the moment having him in feb! haha party because Charlie was Due June 26th and he waited untill July 1st!! altho i very much doubt there going too let me going that far overdue not when i have an appointment tomorrow soo see about induction! 
By the way...im getting contractions! :rofl: Since im having one right now that reminded me! There alot stronger than BH and when i get them i can feel pressure they hurt a little more like crampy like i need a poo! but there not regular! but they do stay if i get up and move around! getting that cervix nice and soft for tomorrow! i wonder if she'll give me a sweep humm


----------



## jen1604

Just dropping in to say hi and well done to all the Garnets who have had their babies!

I hope you ladies who are still pregnant aren't getting too bored and impatient yet :kiss: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv just got a problem with having a feb baby cause all my familys birthdays are in february! and im the only one in december grr! so i want him to be born january lol! to be different even though his daddys birthdays start january haha .. your lucky you might be able to get induced i havent got that opinion iv got to wait the 10 days after my due date .. Lucky lady having contractions! iv only had BH's few times and then period like pains but nothing lately  dont think hes ever going to come lol ill see what gets said at mw appointment tomorrow see if hes any closer or the same *


----------



## Zarababy1

well becy dont worry i never thought charlie was going too come and altho he was 5 days late he came without any warning signs! i think its worse getting pre-labour signs because you expect somthing too happen and are dissapointed when it doesnt!


----------



## ShellysBelly

We're a week without water now and two days without central heating. :(

Plumber coming tomorrow now that the ground has thawed.

Just sitting here with the leccy heater on in my slanket knitting LOL.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont know if im not going to have signs.. but loads people saying theyve been having alot of BH's and like labour signs but iv only ever had a few i spose im lucky because i dont get the pains but i want them just to know something might happen or its going the right way .. but i think if my waters randomly go 1night ill be abit shocked lol

Sorry about your heating Shelly im either always cold or too hot cant win with me!
hope it gets sorted soon! *


----------



## Mitsuko

Chuffed bits announce arrival

Jmac had her baby!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/254582-had-my-baby.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/254606-my-little-angel-here-finally-piccy-2.html

*Dont know if these have been posted already *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh and Mize has had her baby too*

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/254569-mize1982-has-had-her-baby.html


----------



## jem02

Helen had her baby this morning: new mummy h

"Little scarlett olivia arrived 3.11am 5lb 15oz. Had emergency c section im knackered! Shes so gorgeous im in love x x o"


----------



## Stu

Hi , we had a little boy called Lucas William on monday the 11th at 11.24 pm


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations to all the new Garnets and the late Stars. xx


----------



## Kota

wow! lots of new babies in the last couple of days! Congrats to all! :dance:

I'm so bored, was admitted to hospital yesterday afternoon due to protein in urine, high BP (which came down an hour later) and cause i'd been seeing flashy things... they're monitoring me for 24hrs until this afternoon to make sure I'm not showing any confirmed signs of pre eclampsia and then will decide if they're going to induce me, 
Really am not mentally prepared for that at all... Fingers crossed they let me go home and it happens naturally so i can have my active waterbirth, or at least a chance at it!


----------



## priddy

Fingers x for u Kota, hope things go in the right direction for you xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Helen on your little girl
and Congrats Stu on your little boy 

fingers crossed Kota *


----------



## danniemum2be

omg i havent been on in sooo long internets been booked and so many of u have had ur lil ones, congrats!!! im due in 6 days no signs lil one s planning to come early, much to my dissappointment x x


----------



## purplerat

Lottie_2007 finally had her baby :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/254167-had-my-show-update-pg1-hes-here.html


----------



## Becyboo__x

Purple_Jan had her baby (dont know if shes on the list lol)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/255079-my-baby-boy-has-arrived-birth-detail.html


----------



## kimbobaloobob

SummerStars - Yellow- Lucy was born on Thursday 24th January weighing in at 7lbs.

i think you made a typo here hun... the 24th hasent gone yet its under the 18th bit


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Anyone heard from sharan?
hope everything went ok with her induction *


----------



## Mitsuko

Becyboo__x said:


> *Anyone heard from sharan?
> hope everything went ok with her induction *

I was going to ask the same thing! No doubt we will hear from her in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hopefully  cant wait to hear from her *


----------



## purplerat

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...353-my-little-one-here-were-finally-home.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-little-late-but-little-one-born-jan-4th.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...my-waters-have-just-broke-update-its-boy.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/255499-baby-dot-here.html

A few more Garnets :)

I hope all has gone well with Sharan, and hope we hear from her soon! xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

My little (haha) boy has arrived! Gavin Joseph was born January 11th at 1:10pm, weighing in at 9lbs, 2oz!!! He was 21 inches long! He is beautiful and big brother Ryan is loving him! In my state there is a restriction on siblings visiting the hospital due to h1n1 flu...so I didn't get to see my older son for 2 whole days but home now so loving him up as well as our newborn!

Congrats to all the new mommies and daddies! Good luck to those still waiting for their bundles of love!


----------



## jem02

Congrats to all new arrivals.

Hope sharan is well xxx


----------



## Kota

wow!! so many new Garnets! Congratulations all!!
Update on me, after spending 30hrs in hospital I was allowed home last night (after much pushing on my part) and am heading back in at 8am this morning to be induced due to the 'syptomatic signs' of pre eclamp,. still heaps of protein in my urine but other then that I'm feeling okay, 

have to call them at 8 to confirm but all going well I should have Oompa here in the next 24hrs! :dance:


----------



## Mitsuko

Kota said:


> wow!! so many new Garnets! Congratulations all!!
> Update on me, after spending 30hrs in hospital I was allowed home last night (after much pushing on my part) and am heading back in at 8am this morning to be induced due to the 'syptomatic signs' of pre eclamp,. still heaps of protein in my urine but other then that I'm feeling okay,
> 
> have to call them at 8 to confirm but all going well I should have Oompa here in the next 24hrs! :dance:


Good luck! :)


----------



## danniemum2be

i can't wait any longer, im so excited i could almost pee x x x


----------



## purplerat

Kota said:


> wow!! so many new Garnets! Congratulations all!!
> Update on me, after spending 30hrs in hospital I was allowed home last night (after much pushing on my part) and am heading back in at 8am this morning to be induced due to the 'syptomatic signs' of pre eclamp,. still heaps of protein in my urine but other then that I'm feeling okay,
> 
> have to call them at 8 to confirm but all going well I should have Oompa here in the next 24hrs! :dance:

Good Luck Kota! x


----------



## priddy

Good luck Kota hopefully ur there and under way now xxxx


----------



## Mitsuko

I feel like a whale.

I'm going to my office's yearly dinner tonight and I just want to hide under a rock. 

Sorry for the rant. Bleh! 

:flower:


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,
Sorry I havent posted for a while, my son was born on the 7th (a week early) 8lb 4oz (yes ouch!)... both mum and son are doing well :) HURRAH!
Congrats to those already delivered, and *hugs* to those on their way.... :)
Purple
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Purpleish 
x*


----------



## priddy

Just need to share that im keeping my fingers crossed as excited had runnys this afternoon so really hoping my clea out mode getting ready for the event!!! Probably not but cant help feeling bit hopeful xxx


----------



## emalou90

priddy - fingers crossed!!!! :D



I'm having a sweep tomorrow! argh didnt want one really but thought i better, oh well, i want this baby OUT. xx


----------



## Ell87

I had my little girl, Ella, on the 11th of January 2010 - 4 days late! She was born at 9.34pm and was 8lb 1.5oz.

Congratulations to everyone with new arrivals!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Ell87 x


Good luck Kota !
x*


----------



## purpleish

emalou90 said:


> priddy - fingers crossed!!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a sweep tomorrow! argh didnt want one really but thought i better, oh well, i want this baby OUT. xx


Dont worry about the sweep.. I had one and didnt feel it at all :) I think it def' helped get my little one out :)

Hang in there!

Purple
x


----------



## Eve

I am supposed to still be pregnant with a due date of January 16th and 21st lol... I say 16th and the docs said 21st... anyways, I had my LO by c-section on December 30th 2009 so she is a star, but would have been a garnet if I was able to go full term. Just wanted to announce her arrival in here as well :D 

Kayleigh Ella Rose

6lbs5oz 18 3/4 inches long :D Gorgeous!!
 



Attached Files:







Kayleigh 10 11 days 087.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww!
congrats Baby_maybe_825 
shes adorable
x*


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congrats Purpleish and ell87. Good luck Kota. xx


----------



## purpleish

Forgot to say... hope things go well Kota :)

Purple


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats all new mums :happydance: :happydance:

Good luck to thoes waiting :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

oh thanks Purpleish, helped me feel lots better about it.

i'm assuming its sort of a 'mind over matter' thing... try to relax and just count the ceiling tiles? haha :D x


----------



## Mitsuko

Sineady
Kota
And our queen of the thread Sharan

had their babies!


----------



## bubbles_cymru

congrats ladies - we're all popping now getting really exciting!! Cummon Baby Rees xxxxx


----------



## Zarababy1

wooo every ones popping now! getting closer too My due date too! im sure im going too go overdue tho hehe!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats to the new arrivals!
x*


----------



## 1stBump_27

Hi 
I had my gorgeous baby girl - Jasmine Amelie - on 12th January at 4.46am. 

Wow it's amazing being a Mummy.

Good luck to everyone still waiting - your time will soon come :) x


----------



## Mitsuko

1stBump_27 said:


> Hi
> I had my gorgeous baby girl - Jasmine Amelie - on 12th January at 4.46am.
> 
> Wow it's amazing being a Mummy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting - your time will soon come :) x

Congratulations!


----------



## buttons1

wow so many updates of babies arriving congratulations to all the new mummys :happydance:


----------



## WW1

Hi all

Can you please update for me.

Rebecca Eve May was born on Friday 8th January. She weighed 8lbs exactly :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congrats to all garnets who have already popped and good luck for those still to do so xx


----------



## jem02

Congrats to all the new mummys

I am extremely jealous :( I want my baby too xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Me too! im now really ready for him to arrive
x*


----------



## flowertot

me too i really didn't think i would go over but now looks like i will. its my due date tomorrow.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations everyone :yipee:

Just 5 more sleeps for me.


----------



## priddy

Congrats flowertot on ur due date hope u get moving soon xxx Another day for me after lots pains last night nothing again now!!!


----------



## emalou90

priddy - i dont know if you read it but i had a whole day/24 hours of period pains and backache. i asked the midwife at my sweep yesterday if that could have been me diliating to 2cm and she said yes it most likely was. So i felt a little less disheartened that the aches had been for nothing :D
fingers crossed that's whats happenening to you even though its annoying ! xxx


----------



## priddy

emalou90 said:


> priddy - i dont know if you read it but i had a whole day/24 hours of period pains and backache. i asked the midwife at my sweep yesterday if that could have been me diliating to 2cm and she said yes it most likely was. So i felt a little less disheartened that the aches had been for nothing :D
> fingers crossed that's whats happenening to you even though its annoying ! xxx

Oh I love u for suggesting this!!!!!!!! I hope so hun feeling crappy these last few days trying stay active as know this encurages things but even standing for a short time leaves me with the worst backache ever so hopefully theses pains are all worthwhile!!! R u feeling anything since ur sweep?? I bet ur so fed up hun but hopefully very soon the pain will begin!!! (seems very strange wanting it lol)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had quite bad pains last night not had them this bad before i havent a clue what it was either i actually thought something might be starting but i feel fine today and my LO wont stop moving hes like non-stop! im thinking my LO's just teasing me lol but im hoping he dont come too much after his due date!

hope everyones okay and not too fed up :hugs: x


----------



## Charlotteee

Just to let all you january garnets know, Kimbobaloobob had her gorgeous little man last night and both are doing fine. Thats all her OH told me so i'm sure she'll update you in due course xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim wont be out of hospital for a few days so shes asked that we post pic and birth weight and time. Could you update front page for her??
The link to all info is here https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pr...pdate-baby-russell-jnr-here-pic-included.html

He was due on the 18th xxx


----------



## bekkie

congrats to all the new garnet mommies!!! :cloud9:

been having what feels like contraction pains the past couple days but I'm sure it's nothing because as of Thursday I was 1cm dilated... OB did a bit of a sweep and will do another one at my next appointment next thursday *sigh*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im jealious lol! your due day after me and im not dilated ! apparently i was 3/ths engaged but going to 2/5ths but that was last week so maybe its chanegd now hopefully! iv been having strong pains though lately not what iv feelt before and like hes pressing on my lady area alot! 

hope things happen for us both soon !*


----------



## emalou90

priddy said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> priddy - i dont know if you read it but i had a whole day/24 hours of period pains and backache. i asked the midwife at my sweep yesterday if that could have been me diliating to 2cm and she said yes it most likely was. So i felt a little less disheartened that the aches had been for nothing :D
> fingers crossed that's whats happenening to you even though its annoying ! xxx
> 
> Oh I love u for suggesting this!!!!!!!! I hope so hun feeling crappy these last few days trying stay active as know this encurages things but even standing for a short time leaves me with the worst backache ever so hopefully theses pains are all worthwhile!!! R u feeling anything since ur sweep?? I bet ur so fed up hun but hopefully very soon the pain will begin!!! (seems very strange wanting it lol)Click to expand...

hehe :D all you can do is hope those aches and pains are dilating you!! :hugs:
at least if it's happening slowly it's better than nothing :thumbup:

nothing from my sweep yet :( just backache as usual and it hurts more when little one moves but eh? not holding out much hope. i've been for a walk today and cleaned the bathroom/kitchen so im hoping something will happen soon! i don't want my OH to have to go back to work on monday wondering if i will have to ring him to come home or not.. :dohh: 

i'm going to have a lovely bath tonight with lots of bubbles and try and relax :hugs:


----------



## sineady

lewis david was born in the 11th weighin 7lb 2oz at 11:15pm good luck all who are still waiting x x x


----------



## Belle30

Hello ladies

Just to let you know that our son, Heath, was born on Thurs 14th January at 5.24am, weighing 8lbs 13oz - he started coming of his own accord a few hours before scheduled induction!

Good luck to the remainder of the January Garnets!

xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats all new mums :happydance:


----------



## new mummy h

My little princess Scarlett Olivia was born on 13th Jan 3:11am 5lb 15.5oz :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitsuko

Don't worry girls, Sharan will eventually update the thread. :) My bet is she has her hands full at the moment! :)


----------



## bekkie

Becyboo__x said:


> *Im jealious lol! your due day after me and im not dilated ! apparently i was 3/ths engaged but going to 2/5ths but that was last week so maybe its chanegd now hopefully! iv been having strong pains though lately not what iv feelt before and like hes pressing on my lady area alot!
> 
> hope things happen for us both soon !*


aw I hope so too!! hopefully those strong pains turn in to something more :)

sending some labour dust your way! 

:dust:


----------



## priddy

Morning ladies well nearly the end of another weekend lets hope by this time next week lots more of us have our babies here xxx


----------



## JoJo16

my little girl alice was born on the 3rd at 2.45am weighing 7.12 :D xx


----------



## momiji

congratulations all you new mummys :hugs: x x

starting to get anxious and excited now with 11 days to go, two weeks ago I was 3/5ths engaged, got a midwife appointment tuesday so I wonder what i'll be then. been having more period pain cramps and shooting pains in my thighs and cor blimey is my LO pushing down there :shock:

wondering if i'll make it as a january garnet or maybe slip into feb :shrug:

sending lots of labour :dust:

x x


----------



## Jox

Congrats ladies

xxx


----------



## sharan

Hey girls!

Just to let you know that I will be updating this thread as soon as I get a chance. And wow at the number of birth announcements we have. Congratulations to all the new mums.


----------



## aussiemum

I would like to announce Nickloi Steven born 12/01/2010 8 pound exactly.
Thank you all for support and advice!


----------



## Kota

okay. in trying to update the overdue garnets thread i pretty much had to go through this one for all the announcements, so figured i'd post it and give Sharan a bit of a hand. I *think* I've got them all but please say if someone is still showing as waiting if their bubs is born. :thumbup:

Sharan -hope you don't mind, didn't want to intrude.. i seem to have been lucky enough to get a baby thats very chilled out giving me a bit if time still. :cloud9:

sorry for the lack of colours etc... I didn't have 'that' much time! :winkwink: :haha: 



lalalen - :blue: - Dylan Henry Ivor Davis was born on Friday 1st January at 8:46am.
Pingu - :pink: - Eloise Helen was born on Friday 1st January at 9:08am weighing in at 4lbs 10oz.
Brouwer - :pink: - Esme Rose was born on Friday 1st January at 1:06pm weighing in at 6lb 13oz.
lisaboo79 - :blue: - Jacob Stephen was born on Friday 1st January at 2:15pm weighing in at 6lb 1oz.
sera - :blue: - Little One was born on Saturday 2nd January.
JoJo16 &#8211; :pink: &#8211; Alice born Sunday 3rd Jan 2:45am, 7lb 12 oz
Purple_jan &#8211; :blue: &#8211; Little boy born Sunday 3rd Jan, 8:42pm
Baby2ontheway &#8211; :blue: &#8211; Little one born Monday 4th Jan
number7onway - :pink:- Elesha Grace was born on Monday 4th January at 6:11pm weighing in at 5lbs 10.5oz.
Strawberry78 - :pink: - Madison was born on Monday 4th January at 12:41pm weighing in at 5lb 12oz.
BBonBoard - :pink: - Katie Aileen was born on Monday 4th January at 2:29pm weighing in at 6lb 14oz.
Love Bunny - - :pink:- Karma Poppy Reader was born on Monday 4th January at 4:01pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz.
Laurenj22 - :blue:- Joshua Chambers was born on Thursday 5th January at 3:25am weighing in at 7lbs 6oz
smartie - :blue: - Callum was born on Tuesday 5th January at 4:55am weighing in at 7lbs 10.5oz.
Orange lady - :pink:- Daisy May Simmons was born on Tuesday 5th January at 9:59pm weighing in at 8lbs 10oz
x-kirsty-x - :blue: - Riley Matthew was born on Wednesday 6th January at 4:41am weighing in at 7lbs
jen1604 - :blue: - Lennon Philip was born on Wednesday 6th January at 11:18am weighing in at 6lbs 7oz
purpleish &#8211; :blue: &#8211; Little boy born Thursday 7th Jan, 8lb 4oz
MissWright &#8211; :blue: - Dylan Joeseph Thomas Plant, born on Thursday 7th Jan. 3:29am at 8lbs 7oz.
cutie4evr01 - :pink: - Christina Lynn was born on Thursday 7th January at 6:28pm weighing in at 7lbs 11oz.
Barneyboo - :pink: - Maisie was born on Thursday 7th January at 7:53pm weighing in at 6lb 2oz.
WW1 &#8211; :blue: Rebecca Eve May born Friday 8th Jan, 8lb exactly
SilverP - :pink: - Zoey Isabella was born on Friday 8th January at 4:23am weighing in at 6lbs 15oz.
baybee123 - :blue: - Harvey Lloyd Leonard was born on Friday 8th January at 9:50am weighing in at 6lb 13oz.
suzib76 - :pink: - Lana Annie Berwick was born on Friday 8th January at 7:10pm weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.
MummaBump - :blue: - Lleyton Kodey Lake was born on Friday 8th January at 7:22pm weighing in at 9lbs 3.5oz
Emma91 - :pink: - Isabel was born on Saturday 9th January at 6:45am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.
Emma1980 - :blue: - Little One was born on Saturday 9th January at 2:00pm weighing in at 8lbs 8oz.
Sekhmet - :pink: - Lily Ellen was born on Sunday 10th January at 1:07am weighing in at 7lb 6oz.
Jmac &#8211; :pink: - Martha May was born at 04:13am on Sunday 10 January weighing 8lb and 13oz
Snoopy - :pink: - Tabitha was born on Sunday 10th January at 8:10am weighing in at 6lbs 4oz.
katieeandbump - :blue: - Oscar Jack Simon was born on Sunday 10th January at 9:22am
Jenniferannex &#8211; :pink: - Lily-Joy Turner born Monday 11th Jan at 13.33pm weighing 7lb 10oz
sweetie_c &#8211; :pink: - Little girl born Monday 11th Jan 2.59pm weighing 7lbs 15oz
Ell87 &#8211; :pink: &#8211; Ella born Monday 11th Jan, 9.34pm, 8lb 1.5oz
Ryan's Mom &#8211; :blue: - Gavin Joseph was born January 11th at 1:10pm, weighing in at 9lbs, 2oz
sineady &#8211; :blue: &#8211; Lewis David, Monday 11th Jan 7lb 2oz, 11.15pm
Stu -:blue: - called Lucas William on Monday the 11th at 11.24 pm
aussiemum &#8211; :blue: Nickloi Steven born Tuesday 12th Jan 8 pound exactly.
1stBump_27 &#8211; :pink: Jasmine Amelie - on 12th January at 4.46am.
lottie_2007 &#8211; :blue: Baby Harry born 9.25pm, Tuesday 12th Jan
new mummy h &#8211; :pink: &#8211; Scarlett Olivia born 13th Jan 3.11am, 5lb15.5oz
sharan - :blue: - Moo Moo was born on Wednesday 13th January at 10:05am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.
eddjanuary10 &#8211; :blue: Little boy born Wednesday 13th Jan, 2.02pm, 9lbs.
Mrs Dot &#8211; :blue: Harry George born Thursday 14th Jan at 12.58am. 7lb 2oz
Belle30 &#8211;:blue: - Heath, Thursday 14th Jan, 5,24am, 8lb13oz
Kota &#8211; :blue: &#8211; Phoenix Declan born Friday 15th Jan, 5.10am, 8lb 11oz
kimbobaloobob &#8211; :blue: Russell Junior, born Friday 15th Jan at 6.52pm, 7lb 7oz.


1st
Laurenj22 - Yellow - Joshua Chambers was born on Thursday 5th January at 3:25am weighing in at 7lbs 6oz
BumpyButtons - Pink
Belle30 &#8211; Yellow &#8211; Heath, Thursday 14th Jan, 5,24am, 8lb13oz
Stinkyloo - Blue - Oliver Andrew was born on Monday 14th December at 6.49pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.
suzanne108 - Yellow - Little One was born on Thursday 31st December at 6.25pm weighing in at 5lbs 12oz.
SilverP - Pink - Zoey Isabella was born on Friday 8th January at 4:23am weighing in at 6lbs 15oz.
Jchihuahua - Pink - Daisy Kathleen was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 10:36am weighing in at 6lbs 12oz.
Jenniferannex &#8211; Pink - Lily-Joy Turner born Monday 11th Jan at 13.33pm weighing 7lb 10oz
2nd
Purple_jan &#8211; Blue &#8211; Little boy born Sunday 3rd Jan, 8:42pm
Singingmom - Pink
Ablaski17 - Pink - Hayley Jo was born on Friday 18th December at 3:29pm weighing in at 6lb 15oz.
Pheobs - Yellow
sazzle123 - Yellow - Isaac Lee was born on Monday 28th December at 9:37am weighing in at 7lbs.
sharan - Blue - Moo Moo was born on Wednesday 13th January at 10:05am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.
JoJo16 &#8211; Pink &#8211; Alice born Sunday 3rd Jan 2:45am, 7lb 12 oz 
3rd
minnie83 - Pink
smartie - Yellow - Callum was born on Tuesday 5th January at 4:55am weighing in at 7lbs 10.5oz.
Strawberry78 - Yellow - Madison was born on Monday 4th January.
magik71 - Yellow
Emma1980 - Blue - Little One was born on Saturday 9th January at 2:00pm weighing in at 8lbs 8oz.
4th
Joy - Pink - Little One was born on Wednesday 23rd December.
sera - Blue - Little One was born on Saturday 2nd January.
Heavens_Tears
lalalen - Blue - Dylan Henry Ivor Davis was born on Friday 1st January at 8:46am.
Emma91 - Pink - Isabel was born on Saturday 9th January at 6:45am weighing in at 8lbs 4oz.
sweetie_c &#8211; Pink - Little girl born Monday 11th Jan 2.59pm weighing 7lbs 15oz
5th
cutie4evr01 - Pink - Christina Lynn was born on Thursday 7th January at 6:28pm weighing in at 7lbs 11oz.
Cherry Cherry
Margie - Yellow
BertieBones - Blue
mrsadair - Blue - Jaxon Jett was born on Sunday 20th December at 5:12pm weighing in at 6lbs 10oz
Petunia
Xinola - Yellow - Sini was born on Thursday 31st December at 6:10pm weighing in at 6lbs 13oz
Perdita - Pink - Evie Sarah was stillborn on Monday 23rd november at 11.31am, RIP Little Angel
6th
x-kirsty-x - Blue - Riley Matthew was born on Wednesday 6th January at 4:41am weighing in at 7lbs
eldar - Pink - Éowyn Eve Isobella was born on Wednesday 30th December at 1:58pm
RT&theBean - Yellow - Oscar was born on Saturday 12th December weighing in at 7lbs 9oz
jen1604 - Blue - Lennon Philip was born on Wednesday 6th January at 11:18am weighing in at 6lbs 7oz
billybump - Blue
3rdtimelucky - Blue - Rian Sean was born on Monday 21st December at 6:34pm weighing in at 7lbs 3oz
lol78 - Blue - RIP little boy, born sleeping @ 22wks
7th
First timer - Pink - Lily Beth was born on Saturday 2nd January at 9:34pm weighing in at 7lbs 15oz
Nix - Pink
bluey - Yellow
hondagirl - Yellow - Isabella Joy was born on Thursday 31st December at 9:10pm weighing in at 5lbs 15oz
machka - Yellow
Stu little boy called Lucas William on monday the 11th at 11.24 pm
Lil C - Yellow
Ell87 &#8211; Pink &#8211; Ella born Monday 11th Jan, 9.34pm, 8lb 1.5oz
MissWright &#8211; Blue - Dylan Joeseph Thomas Plant, born on Thursday 7th Jan. 3:29am at 8lbs 7oz. 
8th
shazza83
Winehouse - Pink - Lilybelle Victoria was born on Thursday 31st December at 3:59am weighing in at 7lb 13oz.
kathylou26 - Pink
Kittee- Pink
milliebabykin - Yellow
Mrs Dot &#8211; Yellow &#8211; Harry George born Thursday 14th Jan at 12.58am. 7lb 2oz
9th
Nienna - Pink
cillybean83 - Blue - Jonathan Thomas was born on Saturday 19th December at 1:06pm weighing in at 8lb 12oz.
abbysbaby - Pink
Baby2ontheway &#8211; Blue &#8211; Little one born Monday 4th Jan
Tyra86 - Pink
sineady &#8211; Blue &#8211; Lewis David, Monday 11th Jan 7lb 2oz, 11.15pm
Proudmom2 - Yellow
Brouwer - Yellow - Esme Rose was born on Friday 1st January at 1:06pm weighing in at 6lb 13oz.
10th
Vikz - Blue
jusie24 - Blue - Jamie was born on Thursday 31st December at 5:04am weighing in at 6lb 2oz.
emalou90 - Pink
mrskx0x0 - Pink
abbybaby - Pink
meemee - Yellow
chick
Jmac &#8211; Pink - Martha May was born at 04:13 on Sunday 10 January weighing 8lb and 13oz
11th
tiggercats - Yellow - Little One was born on Wednesday 30th December
Flumpy - Pink
jules22 - Blue - Brayden was born on Saturday 19th December at 3:00pm
MrsPlaud - Blue
12th
JenStar1976 - Yellow
emilyyy - Yellow
WW1 &#8211; Yellow &#8211; Rebecca Eve May born Friday 8th Jan, 8lb exactly
Floralaura
Barneyboo - Pink - Maisie was born on Thursday 7th January at 7:53pm weighing in at 6lb 2oz.
13th
imace - Pink
lottie_2007 &#8211; Blue Baby Harry born 9.25pm, Tuesday 12th Jan
apple84 - Blue
1stBump_27 &#8211; Pink Jasmine Amelie - on 12th January at 4.46am.
Mariposa - Pink
14th
Ryan's Mom &#8211; Blue - Gavin Joseph was born January 11th at 1:10pm, weighing in at 9lbs, 2oz
mogwai - Blue
purpleish &#8211; Blue &#8211; Little boy born Thursday 7th Jan, 8lb 4oz
Isla - Blue
15th
claire99991 - Blue
memz72
BBonBoard - Pink - Katie Aileen was born on Monday 4th January at 2:29pm weighing in at 6lb 14oz.
Kelstar - Yellow
ellie27 - Pink
KLD
Sekhmet - Pink - Lily Ellen was born on Sunday 10th January at 1:07am weighing in at 7lb 6oz.
anothersquish - Blue
16th
baybee123 - Blue - Harvey Lloyd Leonard was born on Friday 8th January at 9:50am weighing in at 6lb 13oz.
flowertot - Blue
baby_maybe_825 - Pink - Kayleigh Ella Rose was born on Wednesday 30th December at 9:22am weighing in at 6lb 5oz.
Try Rocking - Pink
eddjanuary10 &#8211; Yellow &#8211; Little boy born Wednesday 13th Jan, 2.02pm, 9lbs.
Lullaby2010 - Pink - Ruby was born on Monday 21st December at 21:57 weighing in at 8lbs 3oz.
mrs_rj - Pink
17th
rhiannon - Blue
smurfet49221 - Pink
number7onway - Pink - Elesha Grace was born on Monday 4th January at 6:11pm weighing in at 5lbs 10.5oz.
vixy - Blue
JessdueJan - Blue
Pearl - Pink
Kota &#8211; Blue &#8211; Phoenix Declan born Friday 15th Jan, 5.10am, 8lb 11oz
Stiina - Yellow
18th
Nic1107 - Pink
bluehorse - Pink
christine33 - Yellow
kookygirl - Pink
SummerStars - Yellow- Lucy was born on Thursday 24th January weighing in at 7lbs.
suzib76 - Pink - Lana Annie Berwick was born on Friday 8th January at 7:10pm weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.
kimbobaloobob &#8211; Blue Russell Junior, born Friday 15th Jan at 6.52pm, 7lb 7oz. 
19th
bubbles_cymru - Pink
New2Bumps - Blue - Ethan Tyler Keeley was born on Wednesday 23rd December at 19:47 weighing in at 6lbs.
danniemum2be - Pink
priddy - Blue
20th
Zarababy1 - Blue
ticklemonster - Yellow
katieeandbump - Blue - Oscar Jack Simon was born on Sunday 10th January at 9:22am
MamaCGE - Yellow
hudz26 - Pink
21st
c1reid - Blue
jennifer89 - Pink
Jeannette - Yellow
hancake100 - Pink
Hanna - Yellow
22nd
aussiemum &#8211; Blue Nickloi Steven born Tuesday 12th Jan 8 pound exactly.
Becyboo__x - Blue - (or 15th)
Early_Bump - Blue - Baby Max born at 25 wks 4 days, RIP Baby Max
23rd
kellyo - Blue
bekkie - Blue
VAinTX - Blue
Raggydoll - Pink
BunMum
Pingu - Yellow - Eloise Helen was born on Friday 1st January at 9:08am weighing in at 4lbs 10oz.
Mitsuko - Blue


----------



## Zarababy1

Thats nice of you! I had thought about doing it and asking one of the mods too update OP, but now uv done it im sure when she has a chance she can update it! x


----------



## ashleydarcey

iam 25th of jan pink !!! xxx


----------



## Kota

Zarababy1 said:


> Thats nice of you! I had thought about doing it and asking one of the mods too update OP, but now uv done it im sure when she has a chance she can update it! x


yeah it took me forever to get through so I can only imagine how daunting it must have looked to Sharan, especially if she's got a demanding bubba. I seem to have a content little boy at the moment so taking full advantage of that! 

Will try and keep on top of it as we go along until Sharan gets back on. 
for now though.. bed!! :lol:


----------



## priddy

Morning ladies, ive decided my boy is gonna start coming today as im refusing to go overdue!!!! Do u think I can start being scary mum so he does as I say already lol. Hope theres lots of labour dust around for us all this week xxx


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Sooooooooo know how u feel Priddy!! Persistent lil buggers ain't they!! Abigail is showing no signs of wanting to leave her lil oven :(


----------



## priddy

Im hoping cos its bit warmer this week they may come out for us soon!!! Everyday is becoming such a drag now and im fed up of hearing myself moaning about it pmsl. Im at hospital at 10am so gonna moan at them and see if they feel sorry for me and do something to help but I doubt it very much!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I saw my gynea today and the scanning machine estimated my little girl to weigh 4.4 kgs (9.68 lb). C-section due to Placenta Previa confirmed for this Thursday 8AM 21/01/2010 unless she decides to come in the next three days!

Lots of labour dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## WW1

Thanks Kota for all your hard work! I'm not sure I've got the brain power to do that at the moment.

Can you please put my little girl as a Pink rather than a blue!

Ta muchly.

Congrats to all who have had their little ones and for those to arrive - it wont be long now xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its yellow not blue :winkwink: ??
WW1 &#8211; Yellow &#8211; Rebecca Eve May born Friday 8th Jan, 8lb exactly 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ignore that i think you ment the arrivals bit :winkwink:
pregnancy brain :dohh:


----------



## sharan

Thanks Kota - Really appreciate the help. My little Moo Moo is generally ok but it's been me that has been knackered. Having the unplanned C Section really took it out of me.

I am doing a bit at a time but will hopefully will get majority done by the of today.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope your doing well sharan 
hasnt your LO got a name yet? 
x*


----------



## Mitsuko

2 cm dilated! We're getting somewhere! Woohoo! :)


----------



## WW1

Becyboo__x said:


> Ignore that i think you ment the arrivals bit :winkwink:
> pregnancy brain :dohh:

:rofl: - I totally understand!!


----------



## bekkie

good luck this week ladies! 

:dust:

think I lost my plug this morning... there was no pink, but lots of mucus *TMI sorry* here's hoping something comes of it!


----------



## hudz26

hiya ladies i had my lil princess on thursday the 14th at 10.06 am weighing 8lb 11 oz! 

good luck to all of you still to have your lo's and congrats to all of you who have had your lo's this week :) xxxx


----------



## bekkie

congratulations hudz!! :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

WW1 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Ignore that i think you ment the arrivals bit :winkwink:
> pregnancy brain :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: - I totally understand!!Click to expand...

* i feelt so silly after i posted it! lol*



bekkie said:


> good luck this week ladies!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> think I lost my plug this morning... there was no pink, but lots of mucus *TMI sorry* here's hoping something comes of it!


*We need lots of this  i dont think my LO wants to come out! or hes going to plan a quiet, no warning escape  iv not even lost my plug  only had like bits of dischargy stuff  having a few niggles and pains last few days but i dont think it means anything unfortunatly lol!



Sending lots of  to you bekkie and all the other garnets due this week! x*


----------



## sineady

good luck ladies still waiting :D


----------



## Mitsuko

OMG, boobs have started producing milk! Soooooooo amazing! (Sorry for the stupid useless post but I needed to share and OH is not back yet from work!)


----------



## bekkie

Becyboo__x said:


> *We need lots of this  i dont think my LO wants to come out! or hes going to plan a quiet, no warning escape  iv not even lost my plug  only had like bits of dischargy stuff  having a few niggles and pains last few days but i dont think it means anything unfortunatly lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of  to you bekkie and all the other garnets due this week! x*


:dust: :dust: :dust:

hope things happen for you soon Becyboo! he can't stay in there forever!! my OH keeps telling me to "think 'open' thoughts" :rofl: like that will help!



Mitsuko said:


> OMG, boobs have started producing milk! Soooooooo amazing! (Sorry for the stupid useless post but I needed to share and OH is not back yet from work!)

aw grats :D are they supposed to start producing milk before baby comes? mine leaked a bit around week 32 but nothing since :(


----------



## Mitsuko

bekkie said:


> [
> 
> 
> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> OMG, boobs have started producing milk! Soooooooo amazing! (Sorry for the stupid useless post but I needed to share and OH is not back yet from work!)
> 
> aw grats :D are they supposed to start producing milk before baby comes? mine leaked a bit around week 32 but nothing since :(Click to expand...

Not necessarily but I was afraid I couldn't bf because of a breast reduction surgery 10 years ago! Well, things are not guaranteed to work but it's still a good sign!


----------



## priddy

Morning ladies my due date today and feel its going to pass very uneventfully!!! Oh well best get the housework done xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv been trying everything lol i give up with the pinapple now though and RLT isnt helping i dont think so im sticking to my birthing ball to encourge him down more as i dont think iv hardly dropped ! Maybe this afternoon my mum might take dog a walk with me like to a big woods so we can have a long walk! lol but then i was thinking about going to ind a thai food place to have some proper spicy food! but i doubt itll even help just make me feel sick :rolf: Oh and as for milk mine havent been leaking or anything yet lol but im not breast feeding so spose it doesnt matter in my case  

Im fed up now though never mind probs going overdue in next 3days! i might scream *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Flowertot - Leo Daniel arrived today at 9.34am weighing 8lb 15oz*

Hope she dont mind me posting for her as im guessing shes really tired and busy


----------



## kimbobaloobob

it will happen when you least expect it :D. I was stood in the kitchen with my OH's mum and his SIL and my waters tore, i stood there with my legs crossed trying to get rid of them cause i thought i was peeing myself really bad lol. It wont be long though, just take things easy
xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

Due date tomorrow for me! My bets still on him comming 24th! but we'll see!!


----------



## Mitsuko

False labour, loss of mucus plug, I'm so excited I could start eating my keyboard!!!


----------



## buttons1

i'm in single figure countdown now 9 days to go. I am feeling so impatient there is no sign of baby coming at all, I don't want to go overdue. Congrats to all new mummys and sending lots of labour :dust: to the rest of us still waiting


----------



## momiji

buttons1 said:


> i'm in single figure countdown now 9 days to go. I am feeling so impatient there is no sign of baby coming at all, I don't want to go overdue. Congrats to all new mummys and sending lots of labour :dust: to the rest of us still waiting

me too buttons1, but i do keep getting little signs and think wooohoooo this is it, then nothing :shrug:, i think :baby: is teasing me lol!! hopefully we won't have to wait too much longer :hugs: x x


----------



## priddy

Ive spent last 2 weeks with so many false pains and was convinced one night there was no way he wasnt coming but here I am at due date and hes way to comfy im thinking!!!! Suppose we really shouldnt think oof 40 wks pregnant and instead go with 42 wks then we are gonna more than likely have our babies early!!!


----------



## buttons1

momiji said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in single figure countdown now 9 days to go. I am feeling so impatient there is no sign of baby coming at all, I don't want to go overdue. Congrats to all new mummys and sending lots of labour :dust: to the rest of us still waiting
> 
> me too buttons1, but i do keep getting little signs and think wooohoooo this is it, then nothing :shrug:, i think :baby: is teasing me lol!! hopefully we won't have to wait too much longer :hugs: x xClick to expand...

hope things start happening for u soon too. Its annoying being due right at the end of the month cuz i keep thinking its bound to be February. I have become a women on edge, frantically checking toilet paper for possible show, anticipating twinges and poss leaking waters every minute of the day :rofl: :rofl: come on baby mummy needs to be sane again


----------



## 21Rach

Mitsuko said:


> False labour, loss of mucus plug, I'm so excited I could start eating my keyboard!!!

:haha:

like i said i reckon ur the nearest to givin birth outta all the ladies here right now, would place a bet on it :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol i wont be happy if you have your baby before me mitsuko  
even though theres only a day between us  all iv been getting is niggling pains and thinking my waters are leaking! so had to stick a liner on incase lol*


----------



## dani_tinks

Urrrgggh I thought my contractions were starting last night but I only had one :(
Though that in itself scared the crap out of me cus it hurt SO much
Just a taste of whats to come I suppose
All day ive had cramps. I keep willing the pain to come LOL. I feel crazy!!!!


----------



## 21Rach

haha i reckon the next few to have babies are gonna be vickys twinnys, becyboo, and mitsuko.... in any order. hmmm lets see :D x


----------



## 21Rach

priddy sorry to be stupid but how far overdue are u x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It gets really depressing when people have there babys before you that are due after you  not for them and im obv happy for them lol but i feel like my baby needs to come! everyday just feels like hope for something to happen but it just doesnt  lol*


----------



## Nix

Well I should be going for induction tonight. Got to ring up in a bit to see if they have a bed for me. I'm sooooooo nervous but no way out now. I shall remember this moment next time i have a not so bright idea to have a baby.lol


----------



## minnie83

Hi, my little girl arrived on friday 15th weighing 6lb 11 and a half oz. She is perfect! :happydance:


----------



## 21Rach

so cute, congratulations to u x


----------



## priddy

21Rach said:


> priddy sorry to be stupid but how far overdue are u x x

Its not a stupid question hun, im officially not overdue yet as todays my due date but already feels like gone a week over!!!!


----------



## Nienna

My baby peanut will be here by the weekend! I'm booked in for induction friday morning! scary but cant wait to finally meet her!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

oh goodness me yeah tomorrow my siggy isnt going too have a number of weeks on it because i'll be 40 weeks! scareeyyy i'll have to get my self an over due ticker i think :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies. i had my little boy Leo Daniel. he was due 16th and had him on 18th. he was born at 9.36am weighing in at 8lb 15oz. he's just gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

He's adorable Flowertot, congratulations. xx


----------



## jem02

Hi ladies, hope u r all well!!

I don't know where the time has gone that's my princess 3 and a 1/2 days old :) 

I haven't had time to pop on or write a birth story but wanted to let u all know I'm thinking of u xxx


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations ladies. Your LOs are all gorgeous.
Hope those of you that are over due don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Zarababy1

Due date today! cant belive it! wonder how far over due im going too go :rofl:


----------



## priddy

Zarababy1 said:


> Due date today! cant belive it! wonder how far over due im going too go :rofl:

Happy due date hun, hoing things get going soon for u xxx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Nix has had her little girl! Chloe Isabelle was born at 9:56am weighing 9lb. Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## purplerat

Hey guys just to let you know that William Peter Marshall Balestrini was bron on sunday 17th Jan at 1.27 am, weighing 9 lb 6 oz! It was a very slow labour ending in C-Section but I'll put that all over in my birth story. We are currently staying at Great Ormond Street Hospital as William does have a few issues with blood sugar and his kidneys. :( Hopefully we can come home soon and I can upload some pics! Congrats to all the other Garnets who have had their babies! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats on the new arrivals 
x*


----------



## sharan

Hi Ladies...I have finally updated the front page with all the new arrivals. And wow was that a job and a half. Thank you Kota for the updates, really appreciate it!

I hope I haven't missed anyone. If so then let me know and I'll add you.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherry Cherry had her baby 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/257871-harrison-graeme-dailly-06-01-10-a.html


----------



## sharan

Becyboo__x said:


> Cherry Cherry had her baby
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/257871-harrison-graeme-dailly-06-01-10-a.html

Thanks - done!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im confused with the front page lol theres a few on the due date bit that have had there babies but im not sure if youve done them but just not put it on the due date bit aswell lol like flowertot shes on the arrivals but the due date bit is not changed (does that make sense)

x*


----------



## sharan

lol - that is me trying to rush through it. I'll update what I can now it's LO's feeding time in 5mins.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont worry i understand 
im just looking through them trying to find ones for you to update to help abit 
x*


----------



## bekkie

congratulations to the new arrivals :)


----------



## ShellysBelly

Dammit,

purplerat was due the same day as me and has had her little baba. I'm not even overdue and I'm feeling left behind LOL!

Another week before my next hospital appointment and sweep (hopefully), wonder if I can lure him out with chocolate or something... ;)

Congratulations to everyone who has had their bundles.


----------



## buttons1

I know what you mean about not even being over due yet and being impatient. I'm due a week today and just want the baby here now. I feel like its never going to come out.


----------



## dani_tinks

congratulations to all the new arrivals, huff. Im beyond impatient now


----------



## Becyboo__x

*


Ditto lol*


----------



## lottie_2007

Ooh i forgot to update here, can you add my little man to the Jan Garnett arrivals!
Baby Harry born 12th Jan at 9:25pm weighing in at 7lb7 xx


----------



## sharan

I never thought I'd be saying this but I actually miss being pregnant. All the squirming around and the kicking. I miss it all. But love having my son around.


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

I had my daughter on Sunday 17th January at 4.31am, We've called her Kate Elizabeth. She weighed 7lb 15oz. :cloud9:

Congratulations to all the recent garnet births, there seem to have been a lot since I was last on. :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Congrats Raggydoll. I'll update the front page for you as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## bekkie

sharan said:


> I never thought I'd be saying this but I actually miss being pregnant. All the squirming around and the kicking. I miss it all. But love having my son around.

really? already? I can't wait to experience that... so many of my friends have said the same thing 'I miss being pregnant, you should enjoy it while it lasts'

I think the doctors pump something in to us during labour - or they do one of those men in black flashy things to make us forget all the cruddy stuff!



has anyone heard from VainTX? last she posted on the 18th sounded like her mucus plug had went... and nothin since.


----------



## Sekhmet

sharan said:
 

> I actually miss being pregnant. All the squirming around and the kicking. I miss it all. But love having my son around.

Ditto - I miss her kicking inside and feel strangely empty sometimes. But, I never reached the desperate-to-have-her-out stage that most women seem to get to toward the end (probably helps that she was born at 39 weeks so I didn't have to deal with going overdue). But then, I really enjoyed being pregnant throughout, even down to the end with all the aches and pains and weird twinges.


----------



## Kota

See... this is just sooo not me... I do not miss it one little bit!! :lol: I no longer have to pee every 5mins, my heartburn is gone, When I sleep, its solid good sleep, I can walk around the house without waddling, tied my own shoelaces today, rolling over in bed is easy and effortless and I've finally realised JUST how comfortable my memory foam mattress topper (bought while pregnant) is!! As much as I love my little man and would go through it all again for him, I much prefer him on the outside!! :lol:


----------



## Chick

Hi All 

Ive just put a note up to say - Our little one arrived on Sunday 17th January YAY!!!!
Georgina Rose Welsh was 7 days overdue, weighting 6lbs 14, we had a really good delivery 7 hours in total which was very fast we had to have some assistance at the end as she showed signs of distress but it all was ok really even though they had to cut and use the cup. We had a couple days in hospital to get the feeding right but got home yesterday and all is well. 

Hope everyone else is well and their babies come soon if you are still overdue x

Its the most amazing feeling in the world!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Chick
x*


----------



## bekkie

congrats Chick!!


had my OB appointment today... 2 cm dilated now (woohoo?) she did a full sweep... gosh that was painful... and I booked my appointment for next friday when we'll discuss a date for induction (if needed) *sigh*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
just thought i would pop in and say good luck to all you girlies waiting
xxx​


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sharan, can you add Gavin Joseph to the list of arrivals? He was born on January 11th at 1:10, weighing 9lbs 2oz, 21 inches! Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## bekkie

congratulations :D


----------



## Try Rocking

I forgot to write, I had my little girl Amira Marie on January 7th. She weighed 9lbs 1 ounce :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Try rocking- How precious does she look in your avator 
congrats aswell 
x*


----------



## Try Rocking

aww thank you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Yay! My due date today :happydance: But I guess I'm gonna be joining that stars and garnets overdue thread...poo!! :growlmad: xx


----------



## buttons1

happy due date mrsbandegglet Hope things start moving soon for you and you get to hold your lo soon. It is so frustrating just waiting isn't it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy due date !
And i was hoping i didnt have to join that thread but i have lol! 
x*


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

buttons1 said:


> happy due date mrsbandegglet Hope things start moving soon for you and you get to hold your lo soon. It is so frustrating just waiting isn't it.

Thanks buttons and becy. I told myself I wasn't gonna get frustrated - he'll come when he's ready and like anothersquish said in a previous post, "he can't stay in there forever" which makes perfect sense. I just can't wait to meet him now and get on with everything, kinda feel like i'm stuck in limbo :dohh: Best of luck to you both too and hope you're not waiting long. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I agree i know hes got to come out in at least next 10days anyway so i shouldnt moan cause everyday is like a countdown closer but im just now so ready for him to arrive and to finally be a mummy :] hope you dont have to wait too long either xx*


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies - I've updated the thread with all the new Garnets (according to the ones added on the thread). Will need to check the individual threads to see which other Garnets have arrived but have not been added to this thread.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Is there any news on bubbles_cymru does anyone know? xx


----------



## buttons1

Thought I would have a route through some of the threads to help with some updates.

Hope i'm not treading on your toes sharon but i was incredibly bored and I prob have an extra bit of time on my hands than you do at the mo with your LO :flower:

Margie ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/260155-shes-finally-here.html 

Emalou90 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...224-announcing-late-arrival-amelia-lucie.html

abbysbaby ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262376-home-my-princess-baby.html

ticklemonster ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262905-introducing-my-lil-gorgeous-fella.html

chick ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...3rd-tri-introducing-our-new-arrivals-106.html

imace ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/258072-home-baby-lily-olive.html

Floralaura ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/261797-jacob.html

apple84 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/253106-life-my-little-lamb.html

claire99991 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...es-parenting-journal-her-2-gorgeous-kids.html

Ellie27 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/255637-say-hello-my-little-girl-anna.html

mrs_rj ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-arrival-my-beautiful-little-leah-grace.html

kimbobaloobob ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...e-updated-hes-here-mini-birth-story-pics.html

Mitsuko ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262850-im-home-baby-liam.html


----------



## buttons1

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Is there any news on bubbles_cymru does anyone know? xx

Found this which she posted today so I think she is still waiting for her LO

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262781-refused-sweep-40-6-still-2-5ths.html


----------



## emalou90

i had my gorgeous girl Amelia on 20th January - 10 days overdue
she weighed 7lbs 10oz :)
:hugs: x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Ta buttons, not seen her about and wondered if she'd started yet. Hope all is ok either way. xx


----------



## momiji

emalou90 said:


> i had my gorgeous girl Amelia on 20th January - 10 days overdue
> she weighed 7lbs 10oz :)
> :hugs: x

congratulations :hugs: x x


----------



## priddy

Hi ladies hope ur all well. My little man arrived in the world on 21st Jan at 11.47pm weighing 7lb13. Kai Logan Pridmore has already melted mummys heart and made my life so complete but I do also miss being pregnant!!! Hope u all enjoy ur last days of ur babies in ur tums and that u dont have to much more waiting to do!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations Garnet Mummies.

My daughter Jessica Caitlin 
was born on the 21 January 2010 
Weighing 3.38 kg (7.43 lb) and 
Measuring 48 cm


----------



## buttons1

DebsHopeful said:


> Congratulations Garnet Mummies.
> 
> My daughter Jessica Caitlin
> was born on the 21 January 2010
> Weighing 3.38 kg (7.43 lb) and
> Measuring 48 cm

Congratulations on the arrival of your little girl, love the avatar :hugs:


----------



## Mitsuko

Debshopeful and Priddy, congrats! (Same date hehe!)


----------



## claire99991

hiya just to update my little boy Jayden born on 17th Jan at 11.37pm weighed 7lb5oz xx


----------



## VAinTX

Our little one has arrived also!
Jonathan William was born on Tuesday, the 19th of January at 11:52 am weighing in at 7lbs 10oz
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats to the new arrivals!!
xx*


----------



## Jox

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Ta buttons, not seen her about and wondered if she'd started yet. Hope all is ok either way. xx

Aww...ive just seen your signiture...thank you. 

Believe me when i say youve helped me thru so much....thank you.

xxx


----------



## Makeda17

*i had my little boy (kamari alleyne) on the 19th of january
he weighed 6lbs 9oz*

he was due on the 26th ! 

X


----------



## ShellysBelly

It's now officially my due date!

Not a peep outta bubs though, betcha I'll be getting induced.


----------



## Lil C

thnk I posted on the overdue thread. Our gorgeous girl kayla ann was born on 13th jan weighing 7lb 12oz x x


----------



## emalou90

priddy said:


> Hi ladies hope ur all well. My little man arrived in the world on 21st Jan at 11.47pm weighing 7lb13. Kai Logan Pridmore has already melted mummys heart and made my life so complete but I do also miss being pregnant!!! Hope u all enjoy ur last days of ur babies in ur tums and that u dont have to much more waiting to do!!!

congratulations hun :) hope everything is well!!!!! :hugs:
we finally gave birth :thumbup:
see, knew we wouldn't be pregnant forever :winkwink::haha: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin William was born Jan 24th 8 pounds 15 oz!
:) thanks.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Induction date: 2nd February 

just thought you could add it next to my name 
i wont be a garnet if im induced ! *


----------



## buttons1

Becyboo__x said:


> *Induction date: 2nd February
> 
> just thought you could add it next to my name
> i wont be a garnet if im induced ! *

At least you have a def date becky and you will have your little man by this time next week.

I think i will end up being a lovebug too. Got a sweep booked on monday 1st but hopefully i wont need it and baby will arrive over the weekend


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats what im thinking least i have a set date now  depends if anything happens before plus i can have a sweep friday but im unsure weather to have it or not  I was hoping to be a January garnet aswell cause all my family were born in Feb! haha oh well.

Hopefully the weekend might be nice to us and get our LO's to make an appearance !
x*


----------



## purpleish

Hey Girls,
Havent posted for a while, for those still waiting.. hang in there and I hope the inductions/sweeps go well *hugs*,
Purple
x


----------



## sharan

buttons1 said:


> Thought I would have a route through some of the threads to help with some updates.
> 
> Hope i'm not treading on your toes sharon but i was incredibly bored and I prob have an extra bit of time on my hands than you do at the mo with your LO :flower:
> 
> Margie ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/260155-shes-finally-here.html
> 
> Emalou90 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...224-announcing-late-arrival-amelia-lucie.html
> 
> abbysbaby ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262376-home-my-princess-baby.html
> 
> ticklemonster ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262905-introducing-my-lil-gorgeous-fella.html
> 
> chick ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...3rd-tri-introducing-our-new-arrivals-106.html
> 
> imace ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/258072-home-baby-lily-olive.html
> 
> Floralaura ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/261797-jacob.html
> 
> apple84 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/253106-life-my-little-lamb.html
> 
> claire99991 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...es-parenting-journal-her-2-gorgeous-kids.html
> 
> Ellie27 ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/255637-say-hello-my-little-girl-anna.html
> 
> mrs_rj ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-arrival-my-beautiful-little-leah-grace.html
> 
> kimbobaloobob ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...e-updated-hes-here-mini-birth-story-pics.html
> 
> Mitsuko ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262850-im-home-baby-liam.html

No certainly not. It is a great help. I'll update those as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## kookygirl

My little girl ~ Eitia ~ due 18 January arrived fashionably late on 23 January instead, weighing 7lb 4oz and is doing brilliantly :happydance:

Good luck to the rest of you Garnets awaiting the arrival of your little :baby:

By the way, just found out something really cool but quite spooky as well today. My baby's name (pronounced 'ay-tee-a') means 'promised garland of flowers' in my native tongue. My husband was filling in her 'My First Year' baby book and had to find out what her Birth Flower was. Apparently for the month January it is the carnation, the name of which is derived from the word 'coronation' or the Greek word 'corone' meaning flower garlands! How cool and spooky is that?! xx :flower:


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

i'm not updated on the front page. i had my little boy Leo Daniel on 18th jan weighing 8lb 15oz xx


----------



## ShellysBelly

Got my sweep an hour ago. I feel like a sack of spuds!

They've also given me my induction date of Feb 8th if I don't go before. 3 more days to be a garnet!!


----------



## buttons1

ShellysBelly said:


> Got my sweep an hour ago. I feel like a sack of spuds!
> 
> They've also given me my induction date of Feb 8th if I don't go before. 3 more days to be a garnet!!

hope your sweep works. At least you have a def date now and can look forward to def meeting your baby. I think i will be going over to be a lovebug too due date today and no sign


----------



## luckdragon

just to let you know ive had my littl girl.
Lucy Grace Allen born on the 20th of January 2010, at 3.23pm. 6lbs 3oz

 6days early, by csection due to being in the extended breech position


----------



## tiggercats

I'd forgotten to update in here once I'd had my LO, thanks to Kota for posting the update. My little boy was born at 38+2 (by 2 mins) 30/12/09 weighing 6lb, we named him Alex, but it took us 5 days to name him. We spent 4 days in hospital as Alex had to have antibiotics and blood tests, all precautionary as we had an over cautious paediatrician called due to needing a ventouse delivery.


----------



## bekkie

hi everyone,
Robert William Neil was born January 26th at 2:05 AM weighed in at 8lbs 15oz and measured 21 3/4 inches. 

a few pics and our (lengthy) story - here :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2-introducing-robert-william-neil-clarke.html

good luck to those of you still waiting, and congratulations to those of you that have delivered over the past week!


----------



## buttons1

Congratulations on all the new arrivals :hugs:

I am now officially overdue really hoping I don't go that far overdue tho :( there seems to be lots of ladies going into labour yesterday please send some of that labour :dust: this way. Good luck to those still waiting only 2 days left after this for the babies to be garnets I think mine is heading towards being a lovebug


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Hi folks, (SmokyJoe78's OH here). 

Just to say that we have a baby boy born 10pm on 26th January after a lengthy induction and planned emergency c-section. All doing well and baby weighed in at 8lb 15.5oz.

SmokyJoe78 will no doubt post more when she's home from hospital.
:flower: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi Sharan please update me, had my baby girl 11th Jan at 2.59pm weighing 7lbs 15oz thanks :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## flowertot

congrats to all the new arrivals x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congrats to all the new Garnet arrivals. Reckon I'm heading into Feb Lovebug territory. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Mason Jack was born 6days late on 28th january at 10.33pm weighing 8lb 6.5oz
xx*


----------



## Mitsuko

Congratulations on the new arrivals! :)

Stiina had her baby on 26th January. It's a boy! :) (Simon Kalevi)


----------



## aussiemum

Please update me - I had Nickoli Steven 8 pound Jan 12 @ 2.19pm Thanx
CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL NEW ARRIVALS. HOPE ALL ARE WELL


----------



## Jenni1991

Congats all you girls:) officialy overdue today :( looks like i might have a feb baby unless she groves her way outta there in the next 24 hours x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I had my little guy on Jan 24th at 1:42 pm and he was 8 pounds 15 oz. :)


----------



## priddy

Good luck to all you ladies who are now having a lovebug xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

had my gorgeous baby girl Maisie Grace born 26th Jan at 23:54 weighing 61b 7oz 1 week late had to be induced but shes gorgeous x x


----------



## toby2

Had my little one on sunday at 4.04
little boy, Laurie william 8lb8oz -just gas and air-bit of a shock really but home and happy now!


----------



## ShellysBelly

Had my little man James on Sunday at 10. 20pm weighing 8lb 5 after 75 hours of labour, induction and finally an emergency section. Will start a thread with a longer write up when I get some energy.


----------



## BBonBoard

Congratulations to all the garnets and good luck to all the lovebugs.


----------



## 21Rach

congrats new arrivals on all your yummy lil princes/princesses 

xxx


----------



## jem02

Can't remember if I posted here- had a little girl on the 16th :) Mirren Marlene McCann she was born at 22:55 and weighed 7'11

she is sooo amazing xxx

good luck for the future guys xxx


----------



## buttons1

I had my baby girl megan Kate on sun 31st at 9.37am weighing 7 lb 10ozs after just 3hours and 37 mins of labour using just gas and air not bad for my first baby. Congrats on all the other arrivals and good luck to the now lovebugs :hugs:


----------



## eddjanuary10

just to update 'little boy' Ihsan Dean Sher was born on 13th Jan at 2.02pm after a 12 hour labour using just gas & air! He was 9lbs and spent the 1st week of his life in intensive care/special care. now home and doing well thankfully. big congrats to all the other jan garnets and best of luck to all mummys 2b! xxxxx


----------



## Zarababy1

harry christopher was born 30th weighing 8lb15! congrats too all the other garnet mummys! XX


----------



## QuintinsMommy

PreggoEggo said:


> Quintin William was born Jan 24th 8 pounds 15 oz!
> :) thanks.

mine hasnt been changed on the 1st pagw=e yet:nope:


----------



## Proudmom2

I can't believe I'm just now updating! Congrats to all the new mommies! I had a baby girl Morgan Abigail born January 7th at 11:10 am weighing 6lbs 5oz. Rough labor but worth it!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Can you update me please?

Harriet Mia, born 28th Jan 11.31am 8lbz 4oz!


----------



## luckdragon

no one put my baby on :-(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mine neither :(


----------



## Tyianna-j

HI!!! I had my baby girl Amiyah on Jan 27th!!!


----------



## bekkie

congrats all new mommies :)

keep in mind that sharan is a new mommy too so her time is probably extremely limited when it comes to updating the first post!


----------



## buttons1

Edit already posted in here but forgot


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Abigail Lucie born 30/01/2010 ... my birthday!! at 4.25am weighing a teeny 6lb 14!!!!!! she's perfection :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0336.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo0353.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## miss.ditz

pre term jan garnet reporting! little boy blue 10th Dec 09 5lb 10oz :D


----------



## Cupcakeangel

I had my little boy on 16th Jan, weighing in at 7lb 10oz


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My little Egglet, Arthur George, was due on 24th Jan and arrived on Feb 1st. He's perfect. Congrats to all the latest Garnet arrivals and good luck to the few that still remain, can't be many now, not long to go at all. xx


----------



## Jenni1991

Tara arrived the 1st off Feb instead off 30th Jan so i have my gorgeous girl now. She was 7lb11 x x


----------



## 21Rach

Jake arrived 5th Feb <3 xx


----------



## new mummy h

congrats girlies!! :D xx

well done Mrs B i cant believe he kept u waiting so long and u were due same day as me! xxxx


----------



## Laurn82

My little princess was a garnet but ended up a lovebug! Dakota Rose, born 2nd Feb.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 030.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









Picture 057.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









Picture 059.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momiji

congratulations all you ladies!!

just to let you know, i had a beautiful little girl, melody, due 28th jan, born 8th feb at 5.05am, 7lb 7oz, so in love with her :cloud9: x x


----------



## 21Rach

awwww well done everyone!!!! how's everyone doing now?? x x


----------



## dani_tinks

Hiii I had Jacob!! At long last on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz!!! :) hes perfection and we're totally in love. xx


----------



## boylovesgirl

I had my little girl,on Feb. 3


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations Rach21 and Dani-Tinks, i had a feeling your LO's were coming but haven't been around here much to check out the latest arrivals. Well done to all the latest Garnet arrival, congrats everyone. xx


----------



## bluehorse

Just noticed that I haven't replied to this thread- my little girl, Grace, was born on 24th January 2010, weighing 7lb 1oz


----------



## danniemum2be

my baby girl Maisie Grace was born 26th jan at 23.54pm weighing 61b 7oz x


----------



## Kelstar

Kelstar - we were team blue - Matthew Luke arrived three days early on 12th Jan (was due 15th) weighing 7lb 3oz and he'll be 6 months tomorrow xo


----------



## hancake100

I never replied to this either :dohh: 
My little lady Ellie Hannah Cook was born 27th of jan (she was due one the 21st) 8lb15oz :baby:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooooh 1 day before Mason :)!!
xx


----------

